# Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt



## Rumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Siehe:

www.vdsf.de


----------



## snofla (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

war ja zu erwarten,wer weiss wem es was nützt


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Habe die Ehre



snofla schrieb:


> wer weiss wem es was nützt


 
Den beiden Verbänden, denn sie können sich treu bleiben. Und allen die vor einer vermeindlichen "feindlichen Übernahme" Angst hatten.
Ich denke unter den gegebenen Umständen ist es so am besten.
Und man kann ja in so 5 Jahren es wieder probieren.

Servus 
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hat jemand den Anhang gelesen?
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/fusion-vdsf-dav4-anlage.pdf

Wer etwas will sucht Wege- wer etwas nicht will sucht Gründe!


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und man kann ja in so 5 Jahren es wieder probieren.


 

Ne lieber nie wieder.... nicht ausgesetzt sondern gescheitert muss da stehen,weil Naturschutzverband und Anglerverband sind 2 paar Schuhe.

Angler Angeln = Anglerverband = für Angler da.

Naturschutz = grüne Wiesen schwarze Vögel gesunde Bäume und ganz wichtig ganz viele Verbote für Angler...= Natur-*schutz-*verband,man muss die Natur schützen vor wem schützen.........fragt euch das mal selbst.

VDSF = *V*erbot *D*er *S*port *F*ischerei
#h


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> ...Für den VDSF ist es unverzichtbar, dass der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband und anerkannter Umweltschutzverband unantastbar bleibt.



Anglerverband !?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Zitat:
Der Verbandsausschuss des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer hat in einer
zweitätigen Klausurtagung im April 2010 mit einigen wenigen Korrekturvorschlägen​diese Positionen bestätigt und damit einstimmig einen Satzungsentwurf vorgelegt.
diese wenigen Korrekturvorschläge werden es wohl gewesen sein


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Das die Fusion scheitert war ja schon länger abzusehen. Über die Gründe warum braucht man sich nicht den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Das wissen nur die die das zu verantworten haben. Und damit meine ich ALLE an der Fusion Beteiligten.

Es ist zwar schade drum, aber es ist nicht das Ende der (Angler)welt.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/angler-und-ihre-vertretung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tretbar-ist-einen-neuen-verband-gruenden.html
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Das die Fusion scheitert war ja schon länger abzusehen. Über die Gründe warum braucht man sich nicht den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Das wissen nur die die das zu verantworten haben. Und damit meine ich ALLE an der Fusion Beteiligten.


 
Da stimme ich Dir allerdings auch zu
Ein Bock stößt nie allein


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Anhang:

"Insbesondere der Rückfall der 
Präsidenten der DAV-Landesverbände Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt in einige 
Forderungspositionen vor Beginn der Vereinigungsgespräche und die damit 
verbundene Negierung der wertvollen 2-jährigen Arbeit der 
Verhandlungskommissionen beider Verbände haben in Verbindung mit den 
Veröffentlichungen und neuen Forderungen des DAV dazu geführt, dass 
gegenwärtig keine belastbare mehrheitsfähige Grundlage für eine Vereinigung der 
beiden Verbände in der beschlossenen Zeitschiene gefunden werden konnte. Hinzu 
kam die Mitteilung der Präsidenten der zwei genannten Landesverbände des DAV, 
dass bei Nichterfüllung der neuen Forderungen keine Zustimmung zu einer 
Verschmelzung erfolgen kann,"


Kann mir jemand sagen, um welche Forderungspositionen es hier konkret geht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Sten,
leider nicht, deshalb ist das ja alles ein bisschen nebulös


----------



## Heidechopper (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Der dumme West-Angler ist schon immer Mitglied eines Verbandes gewesen, dessen Hauptinteresse darin liegt, das Angeln endgültig zu VERBIETEN!

Was machen die eigentlich, wenn alle Mitglieder aus diesem Verband austreten würden?  

Jedenfalls hat Gründler mit seiner Interpetation von VDSF völlig Recht. -Leute, wehrt Euch endlich!-
Warum sollte man nicht zur "Konkurrenz" DAV wechseln?


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

West und Ost sollte nach über 20 Jahren eigentlich der Vergangenheit angehören...

Zu dem Wechsel:
In einigen Bundesländern ist der DAV im Vergleich zum VDSF aus anglerischer Sicht schlicht unattraktiv. Nur wegen der Politik wechselt keiner den Verband wenn er danach kaum noch angeln kann...



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Der dumme West-Angler ist schon immer Mitglied eines Verbandes gewesen, dessen Hauptinteresse darin liegt, das Angeln endgültig zu VERBIETEN!
> 
> Was machen die eigentlich, wenn alle Mitglieder aus diesem Verband austreten würden?
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Häää

Verein Pachtet Gewässer und sucht sich dann ein Verband aus,oder erst Verein gründen dann Gewässer pachten...oder erst Verein gründen Verband suchen......

Wieviel Gewässer besitzt den der VDSF die er sein eigen nennen darf.

Nicht Vereinsgewässer,sondern reine VDSF Gewässer????


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Häää
> 
> Verein Pachtet Gewässer und sucht sich dann ein Verband aus,oder erst Verein gründen dann Gewässer pachten....
> 
> ...




Die Angler der alten Bundesländer sind nicht im VdSF organisiert, weil man dadurch besser angeln kann oder die Politik so toll ist, sondern weil das schon immer so war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Und eine vernünftige Alternative fehlte, die es seit der Wende ja jetzt Gott sei Dank gibt....


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Weiß ich Ralle....

Jeder West Verein kann aber aus dem VDSF austreten und in DAV wechseln,so wie auch Einzelangler in manchen DAV Landesverbänden aufgenommen werden.

Danach darf trotzdem jeder weiter Angeln am Vereinsee.....wenn der Verein nun den Verband gewechselt hat,hat doch nix mit den Gewässern zutun die der Verein pachtet kauft......

Ausser es sind reine VDSF Gewässer die dann durch einen Verbandswechsel wegfallen würden,

Nun nochmal meine frage: wieviel Gewässer im Westen sind rein in festen VDSF händen????? 


#h


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Für mich ist der DAV hier in S-H absolut keine Alternative. Die Gewässer die ich wenn noch beangeln würde hat der LSFV gepachtet. Da bietet mir der DAV nix. Und zur Politik, ich fühle mich durch den LSFV gut vertreten und wenn es etwas gibt was mir am herzen liegt nehme ich meine Rechte als Bürger war und "nerve" halt mit Petitionen, Eingaben beim zuständigen Abgeordneten, Klagen und so weiter. 

Wer wechseln will soll das tun, wer nicht will soll bleiben.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

was mich stutzig macht ist das dicke Lob nach Brandenburg
die werden doch wohl nicht abspenstig, oder?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn mehr Leute (im VDSF) wie Du wären, mcrae, hätten wir wahrscheinlich viele Probleme mit diesem Bundesverband nicht. 

Aber es kriegt ja kaum einer den Arsch hoch..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

wie wäre es zunächst mal mit statt gleich zu wechseln, mal massiv auf Verein und Verband einzuwirken, wenn erkennbar ist, das da ne Dummheit begangen wird ? (siehe mein Vorletzes Posting)
Wie gesagt, wäre es schon sehr Hilfreich, wenn sich manche (egal welcher Verband) auch mal einsichtig zeigen würden


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Angler,
ne Du, da will der VDSF nur schleimen
in Brandenburg sind überwiegend Dav-Gewässer, die wären sie bei einem Wechsel los


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie wäre es zunächst mal mit statt gleich zu wechseln, mal massiv auf Verein und Verband einzuwirken, wenn erkennbar ist, das da ne Dummheit begangen wird ? (siehe mein Vorletzes Posting)
> Wie gesagt, wäre es schon sehr Hilfreich, wenn sich manche (egal welcher Verband) auch mal einsichtig zeigen würden


 

30 Jahre wurde schon drauf hingewiesen,und was hat sich geändert???????

Wenn man in 30 Jahren strickt eine richtung fährt ohne abweichungen obwohl etliche drauf hinweisen,wird man auch die nächsten 100 Jahre nicht die richtung wechseln wollen,sonst hätte man es längst getan.

#h


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Dicke Bäume auf der Straße zwingen zu Richtungswechseln...
(Um mal beim Beispiel fahren zu bleiben )


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Gründler
na ja, einige wenige bewegen sich doch siehe NRW
wenn auch aus der Not heraus


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Aber immerhin!
Ob aus der Not oder nicht.

Das ist der bis jetzt einzigste Landesverband des VDSF, der sich von dem Unfug der angelpolitischen Leitlinien seines Bundesverbandes lossagt und öffentlich dazu steht, dass Angeln mehr ist als Verzehr von Fischen und daraus folgend das Abknüppelgebot maßiger Fische.

*Das kann man nicht hoch genug loben!!!* und nur hoffen, dass sich in anderen VDSF-Landesverbänden ebenfalls so mutige Funktionäre finden - oder eben dass sie Fusion vollziehen, indem sie gleich zum DAV übertreten.
;-)))


So oder so:
Es kommt Bewegung in die Sache, es ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten...........


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Der VDSF hohlt dann das Fichtenmoped raus,oder dreht um und fährt die gleiche Strecke zurück,oder empfiehlt Angelurlaub in Holland auf seiner HP.

Der VDSF schickte 2010 ein VDSF Team zum DAV Anglertreff,ich hoffe der VDSF weiß was der Anglertreff ist,und gehältert wurde da auch,das entspricht doch ganz seiner Philosofie zum thema Setzi Wettkampf......

Zu dem es tut sich was:
Ist es nicht traurig genug das ein Verband sich wehrt Angler vor Gericht mit Anwälten zu unterstützen bei Klagen etc.ist es nicht traurig genug das ein Landesverband Verein...... einsehen muss das sein Big Boss ihn in gefahr bringt Gewässer zu verlieren usw usw.das *Lügen Buch* ist so lang seit mitte der 80er,das schreibt für immer Geschichte.

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

es ist traurig Gründler
aber ein Anfang !


----------



## m-spec (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Der VDSF schickte 2010 ein VDSF Team zum DAV Anglertreff,ich hoffe der VDSF weiß was der Anglertreff ist,und gehältert wurde da auch,das entspricht doch ganz seiner Philosofie zum thema Setzi Wettkampf......



Tja. Auch Dir sollte bekannt sein das diese Teilnahme mit harschen Protesten aus NDS belegt war und erst der DAV Dachverband eingreifen mußte um das ganze dann doch ohne Polizeiaufgebot stattfinden zu lassen.

Bei meinen Recherchen zu dem Thema (die ich auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrieben habe das mir Bekannte auf VDSF Seite gestartet sind wo ich mich gefragt habe wie die da hingekommen sind) kam dann von oberster Stelle: Das war um mal zu gucken was da so gemacht wird. Und in der Nachlese der Veranstaltungen bei den Teilnehmern konnte ich dann feststellen das die VDSF Seite das nicht so positiv gesehen hat.

Und was VDSF und Angeln angeht: Bei den diesjährigen Bundesjugend*fischerei*tagen wird auf Vorgabe des ausrichtenden Landesverbandes das Angeln nicht in die Gesamtwertung mit einfließen, d.h. es wird nur den U.N.T. Bereich und das Casting geben.

Schade drum das die Verhandlungen gescheitert sind da hätten viele Möglichkeiten drin gesteckt.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was mich stutzig macht ist das dicke Lob nach Brandenburg
> die werden doch wohl nicht abspenstig, oder?
> Gruß A.



Deine Vermutung ist nicht unbegründet...

Gruß
René


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ja M Spec wollte da nicht tiefer drauf eingehen nur kurz aufzeigen was da geheuchelt wird.






m-spec schrieb:


> Bei meinen Recherchen zu dem Thema (die ich auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrieben habe das mir Bekannte auf VDSF Seite gestartet sind wo ich mich gefragt habe wie die da hingekommen sind) kam dann von oberster Stelle: Das war um mal zu gucken was da so gemacht wird.


 

Um zu gucken was da gemacht wird|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich schmeiß mich weg.......der VDSF hat Jahrelang WM EM Ländertreffs....selbst *AUSGERICHTET *hat das *Gefördert*....hat nen Kadar gehabt hat Trainerstäbe gehabt.....usw usw.

Und nun muss man dahin fahren um zu schauen was da gemacht wird?????

Ja ne is klar...ohne weitere Komments.

#h


----------



## m-spec (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ gründler

Ich fasse die Antwort der Verantwortlichen mal so auf das  abgeglichen werden sollte inwieweit die Art der Veranstaltung sich von ähnlichen gearteten Veranstaltungen auf VDSF Bundesebene unterscheiden. Der "Kulturschock" dürfte gewaltig gewesen sein.... Und die Erkenntniss das die Ausführung behördlich abgesegnet ist dürfte zu so mancher Sinneskrise geführt haben.


----------



## ivo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

So nach nochmaligen lesen kann ich nur sagen, dass das Statement des VDSF ein starkes Stück ist.

Ich frage mich ob der zuletzt vom VDSF vorgelegte Verschmelzungsvertrag  wirklich so gut ist. Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen, den vorher war man  ja mit der ersten Version einverstanden.

Ich kann auch nicht erkennen wo der DAV Äußerungen oder Publikationen veröffentlicht hat die gegen eine Fusion gerichtet waren. Zu, wie ich zugeben muss, meinem Leidwesen.

Richtig ist, dass sich die Präsidenten der Landesverbände von  Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen nicht haben vom VDSF vereinnahmen lassen und  bei ihrer Linie geblieben sind. Hier musste wohl der VDSF erkennen das  es doch nicht so leicht ist eine Übernahme zu initiieren. 

Es ist klar zu erkennen, dass sich die Herren vom VDSF nicht ändern  wollen. Für sie ist der Naturschutz wohl wichtiger als die Interessen  der eigenen Mitglieder. Die angesprochene bestmögliche und finanziell  einfachsten Bedingungen die der VDSF in seiner Stellungnahme anspricht  kann ich nicht erkennen. Da müssen die Herren wohl noch mal schauen wie  es in ihren Landesverbänden aussieht und was da Angeln kostet. 

Zur angesprochenen Mitgliederbefragung ist zu sagen, dass diese nur in  einem Teil Sachsens durchgeführt werden soll und das auch erst nach  Abschluss der Verhandlungen. Hier hat nicht der DAV mit seinen  Vertretern gehandelt sondern die Basis. Es ist schon eklatant wie der  VDSF noch vor der geplanten Übernahme versucht sich in die  Angelegenheiten der DAV-Landesverbände einzumischen. Insbesondere in  Interna die ihn nichts angehen. Dabei behauptet er das seine  Landesverbände autark sind.

Im übrigen ist es erbärmlich die Schuld am scheitern der Verhandlungen  vor allem dem Präsidenten des LVSA in die Schuhe zu schieben. Dazu  gehören immer noch zwei. Gescheitert sind die Verhandlungen wohl eher an  den Positionen des VDSF, der nach Ablösung seines Teils der  12er-Kommission einen Großteil der Verhandlungsergebnisse nicht mehr  wollte. Diese gingen ihm wohl doch etwas zu weit. Andererseits sind die  Zugeständnisse an den VDSF zu viel des guten gewesen für uns im DAV.

Ich persönlich bin erfreut das die Verhandlungen erst mal vom Tisch sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Ivo,
meinst Du die "kleinen, wenigen Veränderungsvorschläge", die der VDSF noch tätigte ?
würde gerne wissen, was das für Wünsche oder Vorschläge waren


----------



## ivo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Jo die meine ich.

Die sollen wohl nicht so klein gewesen sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Jo die meine ich.
> 
> Die sollen wohl nicht so klein gewesen sein.


 
weißt Du genaueres ?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Also als Brandenburger DAVler habe ich ein bissgen komisches Bauchgefühl, was die spezielle Erwähnung "meines" Landesverbandes angeht.

Ich hoffe inständig, dass hier alles soweit beim Alten bleibt und man nicht als einzelner Landesverband zum VDSF wechselt.


----------



## ivo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Brillendorsch 

Nein leider nicht. 


@wolkenkrieger

Tja die "Freunde" aus Brandenburg denken da wohl anders, was sehr schade ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wäre denn ein Wechsel möglich?


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Also als Brandenburger DAVler habe ich ein bissgen komisches Bauchgefühl, was die spezielle Erwähnung "meines" Landesverbandes angeht.
> Ich hoffe inständig, dass hier alles soweit beim Alten bleibt und man nicht als einzelner Landesverband zum VDSF wechselt.



Oh Mann, ick aber ooch !!! |bigeyes

Zitat: 

Unser ehemaliger Bundespräsident Richard von Weizsäcker hat anlässlich  der Wiedervereinigung sinngemäß geäußert: "Vereinen bedeutet Teilen“. 
Wenn diese Wahrheit auch Eingang in die Überlegungen einiger  Verantwortlicher im DAV gefunden hat, steht einer Weiterführung der  Verhandlungen nichts im Wege. 

Zitat Ende

Vielleicht haben die Jungs vom VDSF den Satz noch weiter jedacht und " divide et impera " draus jemacht.

Zitat:

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]"Teile und herrsche" - lateinisch  "divide et impera" - ist ein uraltes Prinzip das auf das römische  Imperium zurückgeht und das Prinzip beschreibt, unter seinen Gegnern  Mißtrauen und Mißgunst zu säen, so daß diese in einzelnen, kleineren  Gruppen leichter zu besiegen sind.[/SIZE][/SIZE]

Zitat Ende

Würde passen !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Wolkenkrieger,
ich denke eher, das der VDSF versucht mit dieser Schleimerei die Brandenburger abzuwerben.
Diese werden sich das allerdings sehr genau überlegen, schließlich sind dort sehr viele Gewässer in Händen des DAV, die würden sie dann verlieren.
Guckst Du in die Statements des VDSF !! da ist von "Teilen" die Rede
man muss auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Klar ist ein Wechsel möglich, warum nicht.

Wenn Du " so ein komisches Bauchgefühl " hast, würd ich mich an Deiner Stelle mal drum kümmern. Sonst stehst Du nachher vor vollendeten Tatsachen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Schlotterstett,
genau das meinte ich, bin aber Zuversichtlich, dass die Brandenburger das durchschauen


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Brillendorsch

Ja, aber die Gewässer "gehören" dem Landesverband - nicht dem Bundesverband.

Die wären im worst case quasi Mitgift.

Und das "Teilen" könnte man als Paranoiker auch auslegen als "wir wollen auch am Pool fischen".

Im Grunde ist das ja bereits so. Nutzungsvereinbarungen zwischen LAVB und VDSF gibt es ja schon eine Zeit lang.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Ralle

Das werde ich morgen gleich mal in Angriff nehmen. Bei unserer Hauptversammlung vor ner Woche war von solch einer möglichen Entwicklung gar keine Rede und ich hab ganz gezielt nach gefragt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Wolkenkrieger,
jep, genau so hab ich das mit dem Teilen zwischen den Zeilen gelesen


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> 
> Ja, aber die Gewässer "gehören" dem Landesverband - nicht dem Bundesverband.
> 
> ...


 
ich glaube auch, dass das genau die "kleinen, wenigen Änderungswünsche" sind, die letzlich zum Scheitern der Verhandlungen führten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Brillendorsch

Ich habe solch eine Befürchtung an anderer Stelle hier schon vor einiger Zeit geäußert.

Ich weis von vielen VDSFler der karpfenangelnden Zunft, dass denen der Zahn tropft, wenn das Wort Gewässerpool fällt.

In meinem Beitrag (im ursprünglichen Fusionsthreat) habe ich die These aufgestellt, dass insbesondere der Pool wohl Zankapfel Numero uno sein dürfte. Bei einer Fusion zugunsten des VDSF würde nämlich der Fall eintreten, dass die "alten" VDSFler am Pool fischen können, weil Verbandseigentum - die "neuen" VDSFler von den angestammten Gewässern nichts haben würden, weil diese in Vereinshand (größtenteils jedenfalls) befindlich sind.

Ich weis, das mag sehr düster gezeichnet sein - aber denkbar ist alles.


----------



## ivo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@wolkenkrieger

Denkbar ist vieles. Natürlich kann der Landesverband den Bundesverband wechseln. 
Der VDSF dürfte sich freuen wenn er die Brandenburger in die Hände bekommt. 
Im übrigen dürfte die Struktur des LV Brandenburg vorteilhaft für eine Übernahme sein. Die Organisation in Kreisverbände hat auch Nachteile. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen , dass es schwierig sein dürfte für einzelne Vereine zum Landesverband durchzudringen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Nun gut, oder auch nicht
ich hoffe für euch, dass ihr da noch ein paar Leute habt, die klar denken können.
Ich für meinen Teil bin in keinem der Verbände und somit eigentlich "neutral"
Ich tue, was ich tun kann, sowohl beruflich als auch privat, das was wichtig ist wird von beiden Seiten negiert. Dabei wollen wir doch alle nur in Ruhe angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Das werde ich morgen gleich mal in Angriff nehmen. Bei unserer Hauptversammlung vor ner Woche war von solch einer möglichen Entwicklung gar keine Rede und ich hab ganz gezielt nach gefragt.




Ich bin in der Barndenburgsache vollkommen ohne Info.

Böse Geister könnten natürlich auch auf die Idee kommen, das das eine Finte vom VdSF ist um Zwistigkeiten beim DAV zu erzeugen.

Könnten, sag ich.


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich weis, das mag sehr düster gezeichnet sein - aber denkbar ist alles.



Wieso ? Der doofe Ossi is doch bis jetzt immer über den Tisch jezogen worden !!!
Oder glaubst Du an das Märchen von einem gemeinsamen Verband der dann mit "starker Stimme" die Interessen der Angler vertreten kann ? 
Kannste mir mal sagen warum es in Deutschland sechs Automobilclubs gibt ? Alleine ADAC, ACE und ACV haben rund 15 Millionen Mitglieder. Warum verschmelzen, fusionieren oder vereinigen die sich nich, um auch mit "starker Stimme" für den armen, gebeutelten Benzinkutscher ins Horn zu stoßen ? 

Hier geht es um Macht, Kohle und die " letzte Bastion " der Ossis. ( Ick wüsste keinen anderen Verband der "überlebt" hat)

Gute Nacht,    Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## ivo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Nö Ralle ich glaube da kann ich behaupten das das keine Finte ist.


----------



## Peter51 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> @wolkenkrieger
> 
> Denkbar ist vieles. Natürlich kann der Landesverband den Bundesverband wechseln.
> Der VDSF dürfte sich freuen wenn er die Brandenburger in die Hände bekommt.


 
Entschuldige Ivo, aber so einfach geht das auch nicht.
Ein DAV LV kann nicht so einfach zum BV des VDSF wechseln.
Hier obligt es den Mitgliedern dies zu beschließen.
Vor dem Beschluss müßte aber noch die Satzung geändert werden, und meistens ist eine Änderung des Vereinszwecks mehr als Schwierig weil dazu das Quorum auf 100 % erhöht wird. § 33 Abs.1 Satz 2 BGB

Der Wechsel von DAV zum VDSF bedeutet von 80% Anglerschaft den Zweck in Umweltschutz und dann 40% Anglerschaft ändern. 
Hier tritt dann neben dem §§ noch der Schutz der Mitglieder in Kraft. 
Anders ist es wenn der Verein, also der LV, aufgelöst wird und dann alle Mitglieder wechseln. bghz 49, 175/178 vgl. auch rg lz 1928,1323


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Ivo

Wenn du was weist ... gern auch per PN.

Ich werde morgen mal versuchen, jemanden vom KAV Nauen (zu dem gehört mein Verein) an die Strippe zu bekommen. Parallel dazu werde ich mal unseren Vorsitzenden drauf ansetzen. Dem ist der Posten des Jugendwartes angetragen worden - also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dem schon Gehör geschenkt wird.


----------



## ivo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Über das wie des Verbandswechsels habe ich keine Aussage getroffen, lediglich das die Möglichkeit besteht. 

Laut Satzung des DAV haben sie bis zum 30 September eines jeden Jahres Zeit den Austritt zu erklären. Dieser wird mit Ablauf des Folgejahres gültig. Landesverbandsinterene Änderungen außen vor.

Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Schlotter
den Ossi/Wessi-Schei.. müssen wir doch wohl jetzt nicht mehr haben oder ?


----------



## Tomasz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Schlotter
> den Ossi/Wessi-Schei.. müssen wir doch wohl jetzt nicht mehr haben oder ?



Und wo geht die Sonne auf:q?
Wenn Du schlotterschätt besser kennen würdest, würdest Du es auch besser verstehen. 

Ach so um selbst auf meine Frage zu antworten:
Die Sonne geht im Osten auf:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und wo geht die Sonne auf:q?
> Wenn Du schlotterschätt besser kennen würdest, würdest Du es auch besser verstehen.
> 
> Ach so um selbst auf meine Frage zu antworten:
> ...


ich nehms ihm ja auch gar nicht übel, kann ihn sogar verstehen.|wavey:
In der Sache selbst gehen wir ja auch völlig konform.
Ich bin mir leider auch sicher, dass gerade dieses Ossi/Wessi-Verhalten viele Westvereine u. Verbände daran hindert zum DAV zu wechseln, traurig aber wahr
Hier an den Stammtischen hörst Du immer noch die Parolen, die Mauer müsse wieder her und höher als vorher.
Das kotzt mich an.
sorry, dass mußte jetzt raus.
Ich werde mich trotzdem weiter auf meine Art soweit es mir Möglich ist sowohl beruflich als auch privat für die Belange der Angler in ganz Deutschland einbringen.#h
LG
Christian


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@all,
gibt es eigentlich auch eine Verlautbarung vom DAV bezüglich des Scheiterns der Verhandlungen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Bis jetzt konnte ich keine finden Brillendorsch. Ich suche nämlich auch schon rum 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

dann könnte man nämlich sachlicher diskutieren @Toxictools


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Toxictools 		

Z Z Z es ist ein Z


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

sorry,
kein giftiges Werkzeug ??


----------



## ivo (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Toxic

dir Grafik gefällt.:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Toxic
> 
> dir Grafik gefällt.:q




Kannste gern haben, auch ohne mein Logo unten in der Ecke.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hi

Darf man die Grafik verwenden Toxic zb.als Aufkleber.......drucken?????

Oder bleibt sie dein pers.eigentum 

lg


----------



## Peter51 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Darf man die Grafik verwenden Toxic zb.als Aufkleber.......drucken?????
> 
> ...


 
spätestens jetzt, nach dieser Frage, würde es mich interessieren was Du beruflich machst. 
Offsetdrucker oder einen anderen werbeähnlichen Betrieb?

Dat Teil is so geil.... zweifuffzisch würd ich für hinlegen ;-)


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Peter51 schrieb:


> spätestens jetzt, nach dieser Frage, würde es mich interessieren was Du beruflich machst.
> Offsetdrucker oder einen anderen werbeähnlichen Betrieb?
> 
> Dat Teil is so geil.... zweifuffzisch würd ich für hinlegen ;-)


 

Landwirtschaft/Holz/Wald......


Aber habe nen guten draht zu jemand der nen Printgeschäft betreibt.

Wenn Toxic mag,kann er die Grafik ja mal für A4 herstellen,so als Poster,die orginale ist Perfekt für Aufkleber.   

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

bin mal gespannt, ob und wann der DAV ein Statement zum Scheitern der verhandlungen veröffentlicht.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt, ob und wann der DAV ein Statement zum Scheitern der verhandlungen veröffentlicht.



Ich auch...
Da wird mit Sicherheit "manchem" das Gesicht einschlafen  

@Toxic Toolz
Darf ich deine Grafik auf unserer Vereinsseite verwenden?


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ all, ja Ihr könnt die Grafik gern verwenden.

Wenn bis morgen gewartet werden kann, dann stell ich diese auch noch ohne mein LOGO rein. Ihr könnt das Logo wegen meiner auch selbst entfernen.

@Gründler, ich mach Dir ne A4 Datei zu morgen ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ivo (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Der Bedarf ist auf jeden Fall da.:q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @ all, ja Ihr könnt die Grafik gern verwenden.
> 
> Wenn bis morgen gewartet werden kann, dann stell ich diese auch noch ohne mein LOGO rein. Ihr könnt das Logo wegen meiner auch selbst entfernen.
> 
> ...




Toxe, vielleicht solltest du drauf hinweisen, dass auf dem verwendeten DAV-Wappen - so es sich denn um das tatsächlich handelt - möglicherweise Rechte Dritter liegen.

Sobald hier über Print und Vervielfältigung nachgedacht wird, sollte man das klären. Ich denke, der DAV dürfte damit kein Problem haben - sicher ist aber sicher 

Ansonsten find ich das Banner auch ziemlich cool


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hi

Da könnte man ja die De. flaage entfernen und zb.die forelle umdrehen mit Kopf nach rechts (von oben gesehn),schon ist es nicht mehr das orginal.

Toxic = Danke.

#h


----------



## snofla (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

man ist das affig............ne Demo machem mit nem Holzschild.................



Toxe hat es super vorgemacht, hört auf ech Sacben zu klauen................erfindet was..................................


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Moin Zusammen,
Ihr diskutiert hier fleißig rum, aber keiner denkt an den Antrag, der in der Erklärung steht:



> Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF empfiehlt dem Gesamtpräsidium,  dem Verbandsausschuss und der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF diese  Position zu bestätigen.



Zur Zeit stehen doch in den Kreis- und Landesverbänden die JHV an. Hier können die Mitglieder (Vereinsvorstände) doch Anträge stellen und Herrn Mohnert für sein Verhalten in der Fusionsverhandlung (Absetzen der 12er-Kommission, Aussetzen der Verhandlungen etc.) abstrafen lassen.

Nach wie vor sehe ich den Bedarf eines starken Dachverbandes. Dieser muss aber klar und deutlich ein *Anglerverband* und kein Natur- und Tierschutzverband sein.

Vll. dreht sich dieser Thread ja noch in eine sachliche Richtung und zeigt auf, was wir gegen die Eigenmächtigkeiten eines VDSF-Präsidenten alles tun können.

Solange ich noch Zwangsmitglied im VDSF bin, werde ich diese im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten auch wahrnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Zur Zeit stehen doch in den Kreis- und Landesverbänden die JHV an. Hier können die Mitglieder (Vereinsvorstände) doch Anträge stellen und Herrn Mohnert für sein Verhalten in der Fusionsverhandlung (Absetzen der 12er-Kommission, Aussetzen der Verhandlungen etc.) abstrafen lassen.


Das wäre mehr als erfreulich, aber ich sehe die Zeit noch nicht als gekommen an, dass sich da eine Änderung zur bisherigen Praxis abzeichnet, das fängt gerade erst an (NRW).

Und die bisherige Praxis kennt auch jeder aus seinem Verein:
Abnicken, was von oben kommt...


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ich bin in der "glücklichen" Lage als Vereinsvorstand Mitte kommenden Monats an der JHV des Kreisverbandes teilzunehmen. Der Antrag auf Aufnahme dieses Punktes in die Tagesordnung ist in der Mache - in DE muss ja alles seinen geordneten Weg gehen .

Ich möchte dabei erreichen, dass zumindest mein Kreisverband im LV (Rheinischer Fischereiverband) nach meinen/unseren Wünschen abstimmt.

Wenn hier im Board das auch andere Vereinsvorstände entsprechend so aufnehmen, dann können wir einiges erreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Halt uns auf dem laufenden -und berichte dan auch mal von der (wirklich stattfindenden?) Diskussion, oder ob das gleich per se abgeschmettert werden wird...
;-))


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Mache ich doch glatt. Und wie ich "meinen" Kreisverband kenne, wird das nicht abgeschmettert.

Muss nur aufpassen, damit mir nicht gleich noch ein Posten angeboten wird :q|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Muss nur aufpassen, damit mir nicht gleich noch ein Posten angeboten wird


Auch das  ist sicher ein Grund, warum viele Angler schlicht die Schnauze halten...
LEIDER!!


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das  ist sicher ein Grund, warum viele Angler schlicht die Schnauze halten...
> LEIDER!!


Wobei das die direkteste Möglichkeit darstellt auch Einfluss nehmen zu können.
Mal schaun was draus wird.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn ich hier die Reaktionen auf die Pressemitteilung des VDSF, zum Scheitern der Fusionsverhandlungen lese, sehe ich, dass die "Basis" garnicht soweit auseinander liegt. Ob nun DAV oder VDSF... dies dürfte speziell dem "Massa M." garnicht in den Kram passen.
Mal schaun, wie sich das weiter entwickelt...
besonders in BRB :q

Den Kollegen Vereinsvorsitzenden im VDSF kann ich nur raten, tut es hphoe gleich.
Die Welle beginnt zu rollen #6

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Blauzahn,
die Basis, ob West oder Ost liegt sogar sehr eng zusammen. Zumindest der Teil, der sich öffentlich äußert.
Um so unverständlicher ist das Ganze ja.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Blauzahn,
> die Basis, ob West oder Ost liegt sogar sehr eng zusammen. Zumindest der Teil, der sich öffentlich äußert.
> Um so unverständlicher ist das Ganze ja.



Das ist überhaupt nicht unverständlich.

Die Basis ist nicht weit auseinander und nicht weit vom DAV entfernt. Der VdSF steht mit seiner anglerfeindlichen Politik und einem Verbandsvorsitzenden, den es ernst zu nehmen sehr viel Nachsicht bedarf, alleine da. 

Das scheitern der Fusion ist eine logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Zitat Ralle,

Der VdSF steht mit seiner anglerfeindlichen Politik und einem Verbandsvorsitzenden, den es ernst zu nehmen sehr viel Nachsicht bedarf, alleine da. 

Immerhin haben sie ihn doch kürzlich ers einstimmig wiedergewählt.
So alleine kann er sich da ja nicht fühlen


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Immerhin haben sie ihn doch kürzlich ers einstimmig wiedergewählt.
> So alleine kann er sich da ja nicht fühlen



Och, da fallen mir auf Anhieb andere Beispiele für einstimmige Wiederwahlen ein.:g


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Immerhin haben sie ihn doch kürzlich ers einstimmig wiedergewählt.
> So alleine kann er sich da ja nicht fühlen


 

Ja aber wohl eher weil sich keiner findet der das Amt übernimmt,oder weil der Herr noch nicht gehen will.
Ist wie in Vereinen bei Neuwahlen,zu 90% immer die gleichen die Ämter haben und sie wieder und wieder antreten bezw.Gewählt werden.

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Gründler,
schon klar
nur in diesem Fall klebt der Amtsinhaber an dem Sessel, wie ein Schwarm Fliegen auf einem Haufen Sch...
Warum wohl ??
Und trotzdem einstimmig wieder gewählt


----------



## volkerm (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Moin,

in das Spitzenamt eines Verbandes, der eine solche Zahl von Sportfreunden vertritt, gehört ein einschlägig ausgebildeter Mensch mit Manager- Qualitäten.
Und das hauptamtlich und gut bezahlt.
So nebenbei wird das nix.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Volkerma,
dann würden sie ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren


----------



## volkerm (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Und dann passiert was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Und von wem wurde einstimmig wiedergewählt:
NIcht von den Anglern, sondern von Landesverbandsfunktionären - wenn man am gleichen (Geld)Tropf hängt, ist das auch kein allzu großes Wunder...



> @Volkerma,
> dann würden sie ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren


Nö, muss nich sein.
Soange Präsidiumsmitgliede rdas nicht hauptberuflich machen ist es kein Problem.

Und (fast) jeder (Landes)Verband hat ja neben dem Präsidium seine hauptamtlichen Geschäftsführer.....


----------



## volkerm (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn man dort Leute wünscht, die wirklich für uns kämpfen und Konfrontationen nicht scheuen, müssen die gut bezahlt sein.

Mal ehrlich: Wenn ich einen gut dotierten Job habe, gehe ich auch dorthin, wo es wehtut.
Bei einem Ehrenamt sieht das ganz anders aus.

Oder fehlt mir schon wieder der Idealismus?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Thomas,
darauf wollte ich ja eben hinaus, dass mit der Kohle.
ist aber ziemlich heiß,das öffentlich zu sagen. Da hat man schnell ne Klage am Hals.
Das jemand allein durch die Bekleidung eines sochen Amtes noch ganz andere Zugangsmöglichkeiten hat, sollte jedem klar sein


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Liebe Leute 

von was redet Ihr überhaupt. Nach meiner Beobachtung dringen die Präsidenten des VDSF sowohl auf Bundesebene als auch auf Landesebene (ich kann Bayern beurteilen) mit ihren Argumenten durch und haben erheblichen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger. Es ist ganz etwas anderes, dass vielen die Standpunkte nicht gefallen. Aber das hat nichts mit der Durchsetzungskraft der VDSF-Leute zu tun. 
Ganz anders sieht es mit den DAV-Leuten aus. Ich habe das früher schon einmal geschrieben: Der DAV steht vor der Alternative entweder sein Spitzenpersonal auszutauschen oder weiterhin einflusslos zu bleiben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Heidechopper (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Sch...- Verbände!!!!:r
am besten gar keinem öden Verband angehören!!

Es leben die freien und unabhängigen Sportsfreunde!:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Liebe Leute
> 
> von was redet Ihr überhaupt. Nach meiner Beobachtung dringen die Präsidenten des VDSF sowohl auf Bundesebene als auch auf Landesebene (ich kann Bayern beurteilen) mit ihren Argumenten durch und haben erheblichen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger. Es ist ganz etwas anderes, dass vielen die Standpunkte nicht gefallen. Aber das hat nichts mit der Durchsetzungskraft der VDSF-Leute zu tun.
> Ganz anders sieht es mit den DAV-Leuten aus. Ich habe das früher schon einmal geschrieben: Der DAV steht vor der Alternative entweder sein Spitzenpersonal auszutauschen oder weiterhin einflusslos zu bleiben.
> ...




Lieber Fischer am Inn,

ich weiß nicht wo Du gelesen hast, der VdSF habe keinen Einfluss. 
Es wäre schön, wenn das zutreffen würde, am liebsten schon seit 40 Jahren. 

Und dass der VdSF in den alten Bundesländern mehr Einfluss hat, als des DAV, dass ist vermutlich keine große Erkenntnis und auch vollkommen logisch. 

Wahrlich hast Du Recht, was den DAV angeht. Der Austausch des Spitzenpersonals wäre in jedem Fall eine relativ leichte Möglichkeit, mehr und schneller Einfluss zu gewinnen.
Vorausgesetzt, dieser Austausch geschieht gegen VdSF-Leute.
Grade das wurde ja nun glücklicherweise verhindert und hat den VdSF zum Schmollen gebracht. 

Wenn Du Dich jedoch auf die Qualifikation des Spitzenpersonals beziehst, so wäre ein solcher Austausch ganz sicher ein erheblicher Qualitätsverlust. 

Das Ziel muss ja sein, Masse durch Klasse zu gewinnen. Und von daher wäre ein Austausch gradezu kontraproduktiv.

Und das sich Qualität durchsetzt, das werden in absehbarer Zeit ganz sicher auch die (wenigen) -  wie sagt Ihr in Bayern- " Großkopferten?" bemerken.

Da bröckelt ja heute schon der Putz, obwohl noch nicht mal richtig gekratzt wurde. 


Ich finde es dennoch in gewisser Weise charakterstark, wenn jemand seiner Überzeugung folgend einer schwindenden Hirarchie folgt, anstatt sein Fähnlein nach dem Wind zu hängen.

Dafür hast Du meine Anerkennung. 

Ach ja, die Alternativen.

Die Angler haben nun immer noch die Alternative zu entscheiden, ob sie einen Anglerverband unterstützen, oder einen Pfrund-/Tierschutzverband.

Die Welt dreht sich, auch in Bayern.


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Liebe Leute
> 
> von was redet Ihr überhaupt. Nach meiner Beobachtung dringen die Präsidenten des VDSF sowohl auf Bundesebene als auch auf Landesebene (ich kann Bayern beurteilen) mit ihren Argumenten durch und haben erheblichen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger. Es ist ganz etwas anderes, dass vielen die Standpunkte nicht gefallen. Aber das hat nichts mit der Durchsetzungskraft der VDSF-Leute zu tun.
> Ganz anders sieht es mit den DAV-Leuten aus. Ich habe das früher schon einmal geschrieben: Der DAV steht vor der Alternative entweder sein Spitzenpersonal auszutauschen oder weiterhin einflusslos zu bleiben.
> ...



Sehr interessanter Standpunkt |uhoh:

Das beim LV Bayern die "Entscheidungsträger" wenig bis gar nichts mit den Anglern zu tun haben, sollte mittlerweile auch der letzte verstanden haben. Genau so wenig haben die mit dem "Tierschutz" am Hut. Wie sonst ist es zu verstehen, dass der LV bei der Änderung von LFischG/LFischO ein Rückwurfverbot befürwortet hat?

Genau so verhält es sich doch im BV. Da kann/darf keiner etwas gegen den Präsidenten sagen.

Und jetzt, wo die Mitglieder im VDSF die Möglichkeit haben etwas wieder Rückgängig zu machen, sollte es auch in Angriff genommen werden. Damit es nicht wieder unumkehrbar wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



hphoe schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Standpunkt |uhoh:
> 
> Das beim LV Bayern die "Entscheidungsträger" wenig bis gar nichts mit  den Anglern zu tun haben, sollte mittlerweile auch der letzte verstanden  haben. Genau so wenig haben die mit dem "Tierschutz" am Hut. Wie sonst  ist es zu verstehen, dass der LV bei der Änderung von LFischG/LFischO  ein Rückwurfverbot befürwortet hat?




Woher hast du diese Erkenntnis?
Sollte ich dich bei den letzten diesbezüglichen Versammlungen z.b. in Oberschleißheim übersehen haben? Welchen Standpunkt hast du dort letzten Jahres vertreten bezüglich des Rücksetzgebots, so dass ich mich an dich nun  erinnern könnte?

Nebenbei: "Änderung von LFischG/LFischO" => sowas gibt es und gab es in Bayern nicht!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hallo,

das ist die Kernaussage:



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der DAV steht vor der Alternative entweder sein Spitzenpersonal auszutauschen oder weiterhin einflusslos zu bleiben.


 
Könnt Ihr glauben oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass der VDSF die Managementkompetenz hat, Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger auszuüben. Der DAV hat diese Managementkompetenz ganz offensichtlich nicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist die Kernaussage:
> 
> ...



Mehr noch:

Wir vom Verein haben den DAV vor Tagen mit konkreten Fragen mit der Bitte um Antwort angeschrieben.
Während vom VDSF umgehend konkret Anworten erfolgten, egal nun, ob diese inhaltlich von uns geteilt werden oder nicht, liegt vom DAV nichts vor, nicht einmal eine Eingangsbestätigung bekamen wir.
Andere Vereine, die auch den DAV mit konkreten Fragen angeschrieben haben, bekamen bisher auch keine Antworten.

Das Problem des DAV liegt auch in der Kommunikation zur Basis.
Somit hat sich dieser als Ansprechpartner disqualifiziert.

Aber es geht auch ohne Verbände zumindest zunehmend in Bayern, wie ich es in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Könnt Ihr glauben oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass der VDSF die Managementkompetenz hat, Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger auszuüben. Der DAV hat diese Managementkompetenz ganz offensichtlich nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
da muß ich dir tlw. Recht geben, so schwer mir das fällt.
Wobei ich dir jetzt mal einen "Kompetenzvorschuß" bei der Beurteilung des DAV zugestehe ;-)
Managementvorteile sind zweifelsohne vorhanden, jedoch sollte der dadurch (vermeintlich) vorhandene Einfluß auf Entscheidungsträger auch im Interesse der Basis, der Angler eingesetzt werden bzw. selbstverständlich sein. Dies kann ich beim VDSF nicht unbedingt erkennen.

@Toni
Ich würde mehr über die Anfrage erfahren wollen, am Besten per PN, wenn gewünscht |wavey:

Gruß
René


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

ähh ?? hacken wir uns jetzt gegenseitig die Augen aus ?
von wegen die bösen Bayern ?
mal abgesehen vom Rückwurfgebot (scheußliches Wort)
kann es doch durchaus der Fall sein, dass der LV seine Klientel gut vertritt. Das können doch nur direkt betroffene beurteilen.


----------



## volkerm (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Klar doch, ist doch seit Jahrtausenden das Rezept.
Ost gegen West, Nord gegen Süd, arbeitend gegen arbeitslos, etc.
Dann haben die Strippenzieher ihre Ruhe, da wir mit uns beschäftigt sind.
Und alle machen mit.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> In Bayern gibts nur Mord und Totschlag (am Wasser).:q:q:q:q



"Hut ab", extrem nützlicher Beitrag, flüssiger als flüssig, quasi überflüssig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Wir vom Verein haben den DAV vor Tagen mit konkreten Fragen mit der Bitte um Antwort angeschrieben.


Da wir hier nachgewiesen genau die andere Erfahrung gemacht haben (Kommunikationsverweiugerung seitens VDSF, sehr gute Kommunikation mit dem DAV (Bundesverbände) würde mich interessieren ob ihr das an den Landeserverband bei euch oder an den Bundesverband geschickt habt.

Weil ich da gerne nachhaken würde, denn das geht so nicht und so hat der DAV (Bund) bisher auch noch nie gehandelt meines Wissens.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Bundesverband, über das dafür vorgesehene Kontaktformular in der homepage des DAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Danke, werd mich am Montag drum kümmern.

Im Normalfall gibt es eine Frist von 2 Wochen, innerhalb derer der DAV antworten will.

Auf Grund der Vorkomnisse der letzten Tage (Fusion etc..) könnte es möglich sein, dass die Beantwortung da länger dauert.

Schick mir bitte mal Namen und Betreff etc., damit ich da konkret nachfragen kann (per PN).


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn es eine 2 Wochenfrist für Eingangsbestätigung und Antwort braucht ...

Nachhaken werde ich persönlich dann, sollte der Auftrag mir dann noch vorliegen.


Selbst das Aktivieren der Möglichkeit auf der homepage
 "                      Eine Kopie dieser Nachricht an Ihre E-Mail-Adresse senden                "  hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## vierkant (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Moin!

In all den Jahren hat sich in mir das Gefühl verfestigt, dss der VDSF ist für den VDSF da, nicht für den Angler. Man liest auf der Homepage des lsfvsh das die Geschäftstelle weiter ausgebaut werden soll bzw. nun ausgebaut ist, der Platz reichte nicht aus, und auch ich erinnere mich noch an Spendenaufrufe auf der Startseite ... dass passt für mich nicht zusammen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es noch zu weiteren Verhandlungen kommt, zumindest nicht in naher Zukunft.

@Toni_1962: versuche es mal mit einer direkten E-Mail. Ich habe da immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das System kann ne Macke gehabt haben, zumindest die nicht erfolgte E-Mail-Kopie an Dich deutet daraufhin.

Greets


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Toni will ja ernsthaft gar keine Hilfe (hatte ich ihm ja auch schon angeboten). 
Er führt halt seine private Fehde gegen uns und will halt zeigen, dass der DAV auch nicht besser wäre als der VDSF, weil wir das umgekehrt behaupten (und nachweisen)...

Das sei ihm jederzeit zugestanden, auch wenns nachweisbar nicht stimmt..

;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Toni will ja ernsthaft gar keine Hilfe (hatte ich ihm ja auch schon angeboten).
> *Er führt halt seine private Fehde gegen uns* und will halt zeigen, dass der DAV auch nicht besser wäre als der VDSF, weil wir das umgekehrt behaupten (und nachweisen)...
> 
> Das sei ihm jederzeit zugestanden, auch wenns nachweisbar nicht stimmt..
> ...


*
Thomas, das ist eine dumm-treiste Unterstellung deinerseits.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

An Toni:
Nach Gespräch mit dem Geschäftsführer des DAV folgendes:
Eine Mail kam nie an.

Deswegen bitte nochmal versuchen, aber nicht über das Kontaktformular, sondern direkt die Mailadresse:
info@Anglerverband.com
verwenden..

Ich kenne das nicht anders, als dass solche Anfragen immer schnellstmöglich beantwortet werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ich werde mich an die email-adresse direkt wenden. Die vom Verband DAV vorgegebenen Kontaktwege sind ja wohl funktionslos.

Gestern habe ich nochmals unter Zeugen eine Nachfrage bezüglich des mails über das Kontaktformular geschickt. Es kam keine Kopie des mails an meine email-Adresse an wie vorgesehen.

Dieses email kam wohl auch nicht an?!

Der Verband sollte schnellsten Kommunikationskompetenz zeigen und die vorgegeben Kommunikationswege auch funktionstüchtig schalten!
Der Schaden aus solcher Imkompetenz kann groß sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Deswegen stehen doch aber auch neben dem Kontaktformular sowohl Telefonnummer, Faxnummer wie die normale Mailadresse.....

Man kann also schon Kontakt bekommen, wenn man es wirklich in der Sache nur auch will....
;-))))

http://www.anglerverband.com/index....contact&id=1:kontakt&catid=3:kontakt&Itemid=5

Und wenn Dir solche Fehler wie mit dem Kontaktformular auffallen, wäre der DAV sicherlich sehr dankbar, wenn man dann auch darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man diese Fehler dann auch abstellen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Dieser Fehler wird gemeldet;

Also Medienkompetenz und Kommunikationskompetenz zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass man alle zur Verfügun stehenden Kommunikationswege parallel in Anspruch nimmt, in der Hoffnung, eines wird schon funktionieren?

Interessanter Gedanke ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ooch, das zeigt mir alles nur, dass ich mit meiner "dumm-treisten" Vermutung wohl eher recht gehabt habe ;-))

In der heutigenZeit sollte man nicht eine Uniausbildung brauchen um zu wissen, dass es auch mal technische Fehler geben kann in den verschiedenen Kommunikationswegen, die heute zur Verfügung stehen und dann dankbar sein, wenn alternative Möglichkeiten direkt angeboten sind...

Wenn man wirklich ernsthaft in der Sache den Kontakt sucht...

Gehts natürlich nur drum, irgendwelche Fehler zu konstruieren oder finden, hast Du vollkommen recht 
;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Es ist geradezu ein Trigikomödie,
wie du Thomas als vehementer Fürsprecher des DAV der an sich guten Sache schadest!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Welcher guten Sache?

Dass der DAV zig verschiedene Kommunikationswege bietet?

Wird er trotz mir wohl weiterhin...


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Habe nun auf mein mail von heute früh vom Herrn Freudenberg, Bundesgeschäftsführer des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V., Federal Manager of the German Anglers Asscociation eine Antwortmail bekommen, in der er sich für " für die wohlmeinenden Hinweise" bedankt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

na geht doch


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Zum Thema "gute Sache" bzw. Fusion hier mal meine ganz persönliche Meinung:

Es gibt in Deutschland ca. 1,7 - 1,8 Mio. Angler, welche an Hand von Vereinszugehörigkeit und Erlaubniskartenverkauf nachgewiesen werden können.

Dr. Arlinghaus spricht in seiner Studie "Angelfischerei in Deutschland - Eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse", von ca. 3 Mio. aktiver deutscher Angler - von denen eben gerade viele auf Grund der unübersichtlichen und oft restriktiven Gesetzgebung nur im Ausland/Urlaub angeln, statt Deutschland zu stärken.

Allensbach nennt eine Zahl von ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen.

*VDSF - Keine faktische Legitimation für Angler zu sprechen*

Im VDSF sind über die Mitgliedervereine ca. 600.000 Angler zwangsorganisiert (kein Angler wurde vor Vereinsbeitritt je gefragt, ob er auch in den Verband eintreten will).

Mitglied in den VDSF-Verbänden sind zudem nicht die Angler, sondern die Angelvereine!

Außerdem ist der VDSF laut Satzung kein Anglerverband, sondern ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband.

Da der Präsident des VDSF-Bundesverbandes auf unsere redaktionelle Nachfrage auch klar bestätigt hat, dass er aussschliesslich die Interessen seiner Mitglieder (also der Vereine und Landesverbände), nicht aber die aller, schon gar nicht die der nicht organisierten Angler, durchsetzen will.

Und zudem gerade mal ca. 12% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen im VDSF vertreten werden (s. o., die zudem beileibe nicht alle der VDSF-Politik zustimmen) - kann man den VDSF oder seine Landesverbände nicht als Sprecher oder Interessenvertreter der Angler insgesamt ansehen.


*DAV - Größere faktische Legitimation für Angler zu sprechen*
Zwar ist der Gott sei Dank vorhandene zweite deutsche Anglerverband DAV auf Grund seiner Herkunft aus den neuen Bundesländern zahlenmäßig noch schwächer vertreten. 

Aber dieser Verband hat schon auf Grund der Aussage des DAV-Bund-Präsidenten Günter Markstein, dass er auch gerade die Interessen aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen mit in die Angelpolitik des DAV aufnehmen, diskutieren und berücksichtigen will, eine größere faktische Legitimation für die Angler zu sprechen als der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband VDSF.

Laut Satzung ist der DAV im Gegensatz zum VDSF ein Anglerverband, der selbstverständlich schon aus Eigennutz (man will ja in sauberen Gewässern angeln) auch den Naturschutz auf seine Fahnen geschrieben hat - der sich aber zuerst einmal den Anglen verpflichtet fühlt.


*Formaldemokratisch sind also beide Verbände legitimiert für alle Angler zu sprechen, faktisch hat nur der Anglerverband DAV eine etwas größere Legitimation als der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband VDSF*

Für eine mögliche Fusion heisst das für mich ganz klar, dass die nur unter Vorgaben des DAV stattfinden können darf, um endlich in Deutschland einen, starken *ANGLER*verband zu bekommen.

Ich empfehle daher der Politik bundesweit die Aussagen des VDSF bei Gesetzgebungen zu vernachlässigen und statt dessen stärker mit dem DAV und dessen Verbänden zu kooperieren.

Da dies auch eher den Interessen der ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen entspricht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Mit "guter Sache" meinte ich, den DAV und seine Positionen als ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz und als Strukturbrecher in die Öffentlickeit der Anglerwelt zu bringen.
Selbst bin ich gegen die Fusion, weil es meinen Ansichten, die ich ja ausführlich in den letzten Tagen geschrieben habe, widerspricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Siehe oben...


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

mit dem Konkurenzgedanken hat Toni gar nicht mal unrecht.
bei einer Fusion mit anschließend nur einem Verband besteht die Gefahr, dass die dann erst recht machen, was sie grade wollen
as wäre wie eine Monopolstellung in der Wirtschaft.

@Toni, ich hoffe ich habe Dich richtig interpretiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Gibt ja keine sachliche Konkurrenz  - wir haben einen Naturschutz- und einen Anglerverband, also keine Konkurrenz, snder nzwei verschiedene sachliche/politische Felder..

Das Schlimme daran ist, dass der Naturschutzverband sich anmaßt, für Angler sprechen zu wollen bzw. die Geetzgebung für Angler beeinflussen zu wollen, weil er von Anglern finanziert wird...

Wenn sich das die Angler gefallen lassen, indem sie weiter diesen Naturschutzverband finanzieren, haben die es wohl nicht besser verdient oder der Leidensdruck ist schlicht noch nicht groß genug..


----------



## Honeyball (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wie das mit der Technik so ist, hat ja gerade die Fussball-Bundesliga gezeigt, wo ein Transfer an einem defekten Faxgerät gescheiter ist.

(Und trotzdem hat sich m.M.n. alles zum Guten gewendet, weil der betroffene Verein auch ohne diesen Transfer am Samstag gewonnen hat)


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Edit: betrifft posting 124.

Thomas, da muss ich Dir widersprechen, weil wir schon darauf achten müssen, wie wir mit Argumenten umgehen.
Ich weiß, dass Du das richtige meinst, aber so kommt das falsch rüber.

Faktisch haben weder der VDSF, noch der DAV oder wir ein Mandat, für *die Angler* zu sprechen.

Jeder vetritt seine Einstellung und Meinung und hat damit stets einen Teil der Anglerschaft auf seiner Seite. Auch der VDSF, dass kann man nicht verleugnen.

Wir sind der Meinung, dass unsere Einstellung für ein liberales und unbürokratisches fischen von der Mehrheit der Angler geteilt wird. Das müssen wir aber erst " beweisen ".

Problem sind einfach die (geschätzten) 80 - 90 % der Angler, die sich überhaupt nicht für angelpolitische Themen interessieren, sehr wohl aber eine Meinung haben. 

Nur wegen denen konnte der VDSF sich überhaupt zu dem entwickeln, was er heute ist. 

Der Trend zeigt deutlich auf, dass die Ansichten des DAV und unsere Einstellung immer mehr an Gewicht gewinnen, während der VDSF verliert. 

Dennoch, und darauf zielt Dein Beitrag - so ich ihn richtig interpretiere ab - ist das Problem des fehlenden Mehrheitsmandat aller Angler beim VDSF wesentlich größer, da dieser Verband aus historisch gewachsenen Gründen einen wesentlich höheren Einfluß in der Politik hat, als wir oder der DAV.
Der VDSF wird von den Entscheidungsträgern in Politik und Gesetzgebung als Mandatsträger *aller Angler* angesehen, und das ist tatsächlich faktisch falsch. 

Er vertritt lediglich die Angler der in ihm organisierten Vereine. Und da dort auf basisdemokratischer Ebene abgestimmt wird, im worst case 50,01 %. 



Der DAV hat, ebenfalls aus historischen Gründen, in den neuen Bundesländern sicher ein wesentlich stärkeres Mandat, weil dort ( Annahme von mir ) der Organisationsgrad höher ist, als in den alten Bundesländern. Da die BRD nun mal föderalistisch aufgebaut ist, kann man dem DAV in dessen " Hoheitsgebieten" sicher noch eher ein Mandat zubilligen.

Das sich die Politik des DAV nun zufällig mit unserer in vielen Punkten deckt, ist erfreulich.

Wir vertreten eine Einstellung, die sicher in den meisten Punkten von der Mehrheit der Angler mitgetragen wird. 
Diese gilt es wachzurütteln und dazu zu bewegen, sich zu melden. 

Denn genau dieser falsche Status des VDSF, als Sprachrohr für die Angler aufzutreten ist es, was wir offenlegen und klarstellen müssen. Und dabei verweisen wir auf die vielen Punkte, in denen der VDSF zum Schutz der eigenen Pfründe und/oder aus Verbandsmoralischen Tierschutzaspekten, anglerfeindliche Politik betreibt. 

Wir können dabei, wie der DAV auch, nicht auf ein Mandat verweisen, für alle Angler zu sprechen. Wir können und müssen aber dringend versuchen, eine Mehrheit zu bilden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Faktisch haben weder der VDSF, noch der DAV oder wir ein Mandat, für die Angler zu sprechen.


Richtig - hatte ich im Text auch so geschrieben, nur bei meinem Fazit nicht (werd ich gleich noch nachholen):


> Aber dieser Verband hat schon auf Grund der Aussage des DAV-Bund-Präsidenten Günter Markstein, dass er auch gerade die Interessen aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen mit in die Angelpolitik des DAV aufnehmen, diskutieren und berücksichtigen will,* eine größere faktische Legitimation *für die Angler zu sprechen als der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband VDSF


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ich bring hier noch ein Posting ein aus der Diskussion um das neue Gesetz in SH, das aber auch treffend zeigt, warum der VDSF sich in meinen Augen nicht anmaßen darf, für Angler zu sprechen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208928&page=11


> Fällt euch übrigens was auf?
> Früher hiess es immer seitens des VDSF und seiner Landesverbände, man brauche sie, um gegen die "böse Politik" und die Tierschützer nicht unterzugehen als Angler..
> 
> Das Ergebnis:
> ...


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Edit: betrifft posting 124.
> 
> Thomas, da muss ich Dir widersprechen, weil wir schon darauf achten müssen, wie wir mit Argumenten umgehen.
> Ich weiß, dass Du das richtige meinst, aber so kommt das falsch rüber.
> ...



danke, hast mir gerade eine menge arbeit abgenommen.
mir standen schon, dank thomas seiner argumentationsweise die haare zu berge.

wobei aber eure mehrheit der angler auch nur eine angenommene mehrheit ist. 
sie ist weder durch einen verband bewiesen noch durch eine andere organisation.
über 50% der angler in deutschland sind keinen verein oder verband angeschlossen. haben somit in der öffentlichkeit faktisch keine (gemeinsame / einheitliche) stimme.

@thomas

und ganz ehrlich....

i würd mal nen gang zurück schalten...


----------



## ivo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Mit Bedauern und Unverständnis hat der Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. (DAV)   das vom Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) bekanntgegebene   Aussetzen der Gespräche zur Verschmelzung zur Kenntnis genommen. Die   veröffentlichten Gründe des VDSF sind nicht nachzuvollziehen. Ein   offizielles Statement des DAV wird in Kürze von www.anglerverband.com   abrufbar sein.


.....


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

*Auszug VDSF*

http://www.vdsf.de/

Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF empfiehlt dem Gesamtpräsidium,  dem Verbandsausschuss und der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF diese  Position zu bestätigen. Für den VDSF ist es unverzichtbar, dass der  Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband und anerkannter  Umweltschutzverband unantastbar bleibt. 

Unser ehemaliger Bundespräsident Richard von Weizsäcker hat  anlässlich der Wiedervereinigung sinngemäß geäußert: "Vereinen bedeutet  Teilen“. 
Wenn diese Wahrheit auch Eingang in die Überlegungen einiger  Verantwortlicher im DAV gefunden hat, steht einer Weiterführung der  Verhandlungen nichts im Wege. 

VERBAND DEUTSCHER SPORTFISCHER 
Geschäftsführendes Präsidium 

*Der VDSF tut ja grade so als ob NUR "er" ein achso frommer Naturschützer ist und der DAV mit Naturschutz NICHTS zu tun hätte...
*
*Und nun ein Auszug vom DAV/LAV 

*http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/


*Landesanglerverband des DAV anerkannter Naturschutzverband* 
_Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt, Nr. 015 vom 14. 02. 2005:_                     Der Anglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. gehört seit  heute zu den anerkannten Naturschutzverbänden in Sachsen-Anhalt. Der  Verband mit landesweit etwa 49.000 Mitgliedern leiste einen wichtigen  Beitrag für den Naturschutz, betont Umwelt- und  Landwirtschaftsministerin Petra Wernicke. 
                     Es sei ein Erfolg, dass der Naturschutz in der geänderten Satzung der Angler nunmehr an erster Stelle stehe.
                     Damit bekräftigten die Angler ihr Engagement für  die Natur, für die Reinhaltung der Gewässer, den Schutz der Ufer und den  Erhalt der  Fischbestände.
                     Der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband  bedeutet unter anderem, dass der Verband zu Gesetzvorhaben im  Naturschutzbereich angehört und beteiligt wird. 
                     In Sachsen-Anhalt gibt es bislang neun anerkannte  Naturschutzverbände. Diese erhalten alle ebenfalls neue  Anerkennungsurkunden. Es sind die bundesweit ersten Anerkennungen nach  dem neuen Naturschutzrecht.
                     Grund ist die Novelle des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und der Folge des Landesnaturschutzgesetzes. 
                     Die anerkannten Naturschutzverbände im Überblick:


NABU – Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
BUND Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Ornithologenverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt der Deutschen Gebirgs- und Wandervereine e.V.
Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald e.V.
Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt des Bundes für Natur und Umwelt e.V.
Landesheimatbund Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Landesjagdverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
*Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.*


*????????????????????

so, Feuer frei...

*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Hardcore-Angler

Dein Beitrag zeigt aber auch leider die Bedrullie, in der der DAV diesbezüglich steckt: er ist nämlich als Bundesverband kein anerkannter Naturschutzverband.

Ich meine sogar, dass der LAV Sachsen-Anhalt der einzige Naturschutzverband mit Anerkennung ist.

Der LAV Brandenburg ist es beispielsweise nicht, was in der jüngeren Vergangenheit zu Problemen bei der Gewässervergabe geführt haben soll. Insbesondere als es bei der Vergabe von renaturierten Gewässern aus dem Tagebau ging.


----------



## ivo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Sachsen ist es auch.

Und der Bundesverband müsste erst mal einen Antrag an das Umweltbundesamt stellen um zu sehen ob er es wird oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Naja, vielleicht ist die aktuelle Satzung auf der Seite des genannten DAV-Verbandes dann die falsche?

*Denn da steht klar das Angeln an erster Stelle und dieser DAV-Landesverband ist trotzdem anerkannter Naturschutzverband - was können die wohl besser als der VDSF?*


> § 2
> *Zweck des Verbandes*
> 
> 1. Der Verband erstrebt die Zusammenführung aller sich zu dieser Satzung bekennenden Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt zum Zwecke der weidgerechten Ausübung des Angelns und der Verwirklichung des Grundsatzes der Einheit von Biotop- und Artenschutz.


http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.html?satzung.html
;-)))

VDSF-Befürworter können noch so viele Haare in der (DAV)Suppe suchen...

*Fakt ist:*

*Verbrechen der VDSF-Verbände gegen die Anglerinteressen*
Der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände sind laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände und KEIN Anglerverband.

Der VDSF nimmt laut klarer und eindeutiger Aussage seines Präsidenten Peter Mohnert ausdrücklich nur die Interessen seiner Mitglieder wahr (= der Vereine und Landesverbände, nicht der Angler).
Sowie auch nur für die im VDSF organisierten Angler (ca. 12% der ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen, weil sie sich nicht wehren..).

*Dem VDSF und seinen falschen angerlpolitischen Leitlinien ist zu verdanken bzw. wird heute noch von VDSF-Verbänden aktiv gutgeheissen oder gefordert:*
> Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettfischens
> Hälterungs/Setzkescherverbot
> Gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot in Bayern
> Abknüppelgebote in vielen VDSF angeschlossenen Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern
> Gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg
> Veordnetes Nachtangelverbot durch den dortigen VDSF-Landesverband als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes im Saarland
> Auch aktuell setzen sich weitherin Landesverbände des VDSF gegen geplante Erleichterungen für Angler ein (SH).
> und, und, und......


Demgegenüber ist (siehe oben) der DAV zuerst ein Anglerverband, der auch laut Aussage seines Präsidenten die Anregungen und Wünsche aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen aufnehmen will und im Gegensatz zum VDSF absolut anglerfreundliche angelpolitische Grundsätze hat..

Wer will, kann gerne weiterschlafen oder solche Fakten einfach nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen...


Der VDSF wird es sicherlich dann schaffen, noch weitere Restriktionen für Angler hinzukriegen...

*Richtige Angler sollten allerdings entweder "ihren" VDSF zu einem wirklichen Anglerverband reformieren oder zum DAV übertreten...*


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ Thomas:

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakt ist:*
> 
> *Verbrechen der VDSF-Verbände gegen die Anglerinteressen*



*Thomas das geht nun wirklich deutlich zu weit!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Richtige Angler sollten allerdings entweder "ihren" VDSF zu einem  wirklichen Anglerverband reformieren oder zum DAV übertreten...*



Richtige Angler sind also Mitglied im VDSF, was sind dann nichtorganisierte oder DAV-Mitglieder? Falsche Angler...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> wobei aber eure mehrheit der angler auch nur eine angenommene mehrheit ist.
> sie ist weder durch einen verband bewiesen noch durch eine andere organisation.
> 
> Richtig, hab ich ja gesagt. Die Annahme stütz sich auf die Erfahrungen die wir in der letzten Zeit gemacht haben, insbesondere aber auch auf persönliche Gespräche mit Anglern am Wasser und auf die Tatsache, dass sich die Mehrheit der Angler in Resignation übt und vielfach ungeachtet von Gesetzen und Vorschriften weiter so angelt, wie sie es immer schon getan haben.
> ...



Letzteres ist falsch. Geh von den 5 Mio. Menschen aus, die sich für Anglen interessieren, so bist Du bei 90 %, deren Stimme nicht zählt.


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Das geht ja richtig ab im Netz,etliche foren...... und überall das gleiche bild......

Auch die ersten aussagen warum es angeblich gescheitert ist geistern schon rum.

Hier zb.

http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=46573&4a3b7303#post46573

#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Und der Bundesverband müsste erst mal einen Antrag an das Umweltbundesamt stellen um zu sehen ob er es wird oder nicht.



Und genau DA, Ivo, hab ich das große Unverständnisfragezeichen über dem Kopf. Es kann ja offenbar nicht soo schwer sein, wenn man sich eben Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen ansieht.

Genauso unverständlich ist es für mich, warum mein Landesverband diesen Schritt nicht geht. Der LAVB hat doch einen guten Stand beim Naturschutz. Schon allein solche Projekte, wie die Wiederansiedlung des Lachses, sind doch wunderbare Naturschutzprojekte, die in den brandenburger Regierungskreisen ein hohes Ansehen genießen.

Hier kommt in der Tat vermutlich das fehlende Managerblut zum Tragen.


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Letzteres ist falsch. Geh von den 5 Mio. Menschen aus, die sich für Anglen interessieren, so bist Du bei 90 %, deren Stimme nicht zählt.



was ist an meinen "über 50%" falsch? ich hab nur die quote niedriger gesetzt...vorsichtshalber.

zum thema resignieren....

um etwas zu ändern muss man seinen popo bewegen.
wenn ich sehe was auf diversen hauptversammlungen der vereine los ist...von teilweise  über 300 mitgliedern kommen gerade mal 30 zur hauptversammlung (98% im alter zwischen 60 - 80 jahren)
wenn vorstände sich verjüngen wollen...gibts keine interessenten. 
im kritisieren sind se alle gut...aber wenn ans machen geht.....

dies betrifft im grunde auch die nichtorganisierten angler...
wenn man etwas ändern möchte, muss man sich in den vereinen und verbänden einbringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> wenn man etwas ändern möchte, muss man sich in den vereinen und verbänden einbringen.


Dann aber bitte als bisher "Nichtorganisierter" gleich in einem Anglerverband, und nicht beim VDSF!!



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Fakt ist:*
> ...


Da muss ich Dir recht geben und entschuldige mich hiermit öffentlich dafür. dass sowas missverstanden werden kann.

Gemeint war natürlich nicht Verechen im juristioschen Sinne, sondern im Sinne z. B. des Terminus "Verbrechen gegen die Menschenrechte"..

Da gingen mir die Emotionen durch angesichts dessen, dass viele Angler einfach Fakten nicht wahrhaben wollen.

*Also SORRY dafür!!*



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Richtige Angler sollten allerdings entweder "ihren" VDSF zu einem  wirklichen Anglerverband reformieren oder zum DAV übertreten...*
> ...


Auch hier hast Du recht und ich muss das präzisieren.

Selbstverständlich gibt es auch viele richtige Angler in Reihen des VDSF. Da aber bekannterweise der VDSF in seinen Strukturen auch seinen Mitgliedern wie auch den Angern  in de nMitgliedsvereinen nicht gerade komunikationsfreudig ist, zudem vieles verzerrt weitergegeben wird, sind eben viele Angler auch nicht über die Fakte ninformiert, so dasss man denen keinen Vorwurf machen darf und ich mich für diese Entgleisung entschuldigen!!
*SORRY!!!*

Daher präzisiere ich mein vorheriges Posting wie folgt:


*Fakt ist:*​
Der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände sind laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände und KEIN Anglerverband.

Der VDSF nimmt laut klarer und eindeutiger Aussage seines Präsidenten Peter Mohnert ausdrücklich nur die Interessen seiner Mitglieder wahr (= der Vereine und Landesverbände, nicht der Angler).
Sowie auch nur für die im VDSF organisierten Angler (ca. 12% der ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen, weil sie sich nicht wehren..).

*Dem VDSF und seinen falschen angerlpolitischen Leitlinien ist zu verdanken bzw. wird heute noch von VDSF-Verbänden aktiv gutgeheissen oder gefordert:*
> Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettfischens
> Hälterungs/Setzkescherverbot
> Gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot in Bayern
> Abknüppelgebote in vielen VDSF angeschlossenen Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern
> Gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg
> Veordnetes Nachtangelverbot durch den dortigen VDSF-Landesverband als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes im Saarland
> Auch aktuell setzen sich weitherin Landesverbände des VDSF gegen geplante Erleichterungen für Angler ein (SH).
> und, und, und......


Demgegenüber ist (siehe oben) der DAV zuerst ein Anglerverband, der auch laut Aussage seines Präsidenten die Anregungen und Wünsche aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen aufnehmen will und im Gegensatz zum VDSF absolut anglerfreundliche angelpolitische Grundsätze hat..

Wer will, kann gerne weiterschlafen oder solche Fakten einfach nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen...

Der VDSF wird es sicherlich dann schaffen, noch weitere Restriktionen für Angler hinzukriegen...

*Angler, die von diesen Fakten wissen und trotzdem weiterhin den VDSF unterstützen statt zu versuchen ihn zu reformieren oder gleich zum DAV überzutreten, kann man in meinen Augen nicht mehr im eigentlichen Sinne als Angler bezeichnen.*


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

warum nicht im vdsf?
warum soll man dort nicht etwas ändern können?

gehts dir im grunde doch nur um den vdsf oder gehts dir um die sache?
wenn um die sache geht, dann kann man das auch innerhalb des vdsf ändern. die statuten des vdsf sind ja nicht eine von gott gegebene einrichtung.


also langsam komm ich mir mit thomas seiner argumentationsweise vor wie bei der bild-zeitung...wenn net sogar nen tacken schlimmer.

@thomas

was erwartest du? die grosse revolution beim vdsf über das anglerboard?


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ Thomas 9904:
Dein Eifer für den DAV in allen Ehren. Auch Deinen Ärger gegenüber dem VDSF kann man ja in vielen Dingen nachvollziehen.
Aber eines siehst Du leider überhaupt nicht:
Nur ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband, ganz gleich wie er heisst, findet Gehör bzw. ist nach der jetzigen Rechtslage anzuhören.
Das heisst, auch der DAV m u s s  anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein, um letzlich anglerische Belange vertreten zu können. Da nenne ich beispielsweise nur das Verbandsklagerecht oder das Recht in wasserrechtlichen Angelegenheiten eingebunden zu werden.
Ein paar juristische Dinge darf man halt nicht ausser Acht lassen.


----------



## ivo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Das geht ja richtig ab im Netz,etliche foren...... und überall das gleiche bild......
> 
> Auch die ersten aussagen warum es angeblich gescheitert ist geistern schon rum.
> 
> ...



Ich seh nix. Kopier mal bitte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> gehts dir im grunde doch nur um den vdsf oder gehts dir um die sache?


Um die Sache!!!

Und nachdem nach über 4 Jahrzehnten VDSF für Angler gerade in der Sache nur negatives  vom VDSF für Angler kam,


> > Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettfischens
> > Hälterungs/Setzkescherverbot
> > Gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot in Bayern
> > Abknüppelgebote in vielen VDSF angeschlossenen Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern
> ...


und zudem der VDSF-Präsident mit fadenscheinigen Aussagen gerade die Fusion gecancelt hat, glaube ich persönlich nun mal nicht mehr an die Reformfähigkeit des VDSF.

Der erste und unabdingbare Schritt, damit sich der VDSF überhaupt für Angler wieder satisfaktionsfähig machen kann, wäre eine Satzungsänderung, damit er (siehe Seite zuvor) wie der sächsisch-anhaltinische DAV-Landesverband trotz des Primates von Anglern und Angeln in der Satzung als Naturschutzverband anerkannt werden kann - das geht nämlich, wie es hier bewiesen wurde!

Erst muss also der VDSF bzw. die dort organisierten beweisen, dass sie was ändern können und auch wollen - dann erst kann man die wieder ernst nehmen und als Gesprächspartner ansehen.

Und wenn man dann noch wie der VDSF-Landeservand in SH sogar mit Tierschützern zusammen gegen Angler loszieht, wenn die Regierung Erleichterungen für Angler will - da sträuben sich mir nur noch die Haare...




> was erwartest du? die grosse revolution beim vdsf über das anglerboard?


Wäre geil, oder??
Aber ein Träumer bin ich auch nicht...

Deswegen ist aber die Information und die Fakten (siehe oben) umso wichtiger.....


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich seh nix. Kopier mal bitte.


 
Anmelden kost da nix,genau wie hier.

Hast aber ne Pn.


lg#h


----------



## ivo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Thomas, mir ist es egal, Hauptsache die Verhandlungen sind beendet.


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@thomas

informationen und fakten...richtig...

meinungsäusserung auch ok...

aber kein populistisches aufreisser gequatsche ala verbrecher...schlafmützen etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Sind sie ja noch nicht - sondern erstmal "ausgesetzt"...

Wen es die Gutwilligen im VDSF schaffen, die Clique um den Präsidenten Mohnert abzusetzen, kann es schnell eine anglerfreundliche Fusion im Sinne des DAV und der Angler geben..

Das haben ja die Verhandlungen der 12er-Kommission bewiesen..

Nicht umsonst hat Peter Mohnert ja  die VDSF-Leute da zurückgezogen und das selber in die Hand genommen ("geschäftsführendes Präsidium")..

Die VDSF-Leute aus der 12-Kommission waren sich ja weitgehend mit den DAV-Leuten schon einig - nur eben zu anglerfreundlich und ohne dass Peter Mohnert Präsident des gemeinsamen Verbandes geworden wäre (Abmachung hiess: keiner der jetzigen Präsidenten)....

Ist es da ein Wunder, dass alles so kam, wie es nunmal kam??



> aber kein populistisches aufreisser gequatsche ala verbrecher...schlafmützen etc.


Hab ich mich ja schon entschuldigt und das geändert....

Und wenn die VDSF-Funktionäre angeblich einstimmig wieder Peter Mohnert gewählt haben, kann man da leider nur von Schlafmützigkeit sprechen - das ist dann nämlich Fakt und keine Meinungsmache, bei all den genannten Fakten und den Vorkommnissen um die Fusion....

Und ich nenne es dann doch lieber "schlafmützig" als böswillig oder bösartig....


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> aber kein populistisches aufreisser gequatsche ala verbrecher...schlafmützen etc.


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiybQ8-Vri8

Läuft auch im TV,haste du schonmal ne Bundestagsitzung gesehen zugehört.....da ist Thomas und alle anderen noch Harmlos und Liebevoll.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> da ist Thomas und alle anderen noch Harmlos und Liebevoll.


Sag das auch mal Ralle , der "zensiert" redaktionsintern gerade wieder nen Text von mir  fürs näxte Mag auf "Harmlos und Liebevoll", weil ich wohl wieder mal zu emotional war (angeblich...) ...

;-))


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ralle läßt die Wahrheit schon zu....mehr gibs da nicht zu sagen.

Und das hier und in andren foren HP's...... Aufklärung betrieben wird schmeckt einigen gar nicht,obwohl sie alle wissen es ist nicht mal gelogen.


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiybQ8-Vri8
> 
> Läuft auch im TV,haste du schonmal ne Bundestagsitzung gesehen zugehört.....da ist Thomas und alle anderen noch Harmlos und Liebevoll.
> 
> ...



wollte man es hier net besser machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> wollte man es hier net besser machen?


Gut reicht - die Infos müssen raus an alle Angler, das ist Sinn und Zweck der Sache.

Und die Saat ist gesät und wird auch irgendwann aufgehen....

Und wie immer vor dem Säen, brauchst Du da zuerst mal nen groben Pflug.....


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ralle läßt die Wahrheit schon zu....mehr gibs da nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Und das hier und in andren foren HP's...... Aufklärung betrieben wird schmeckt einigen gar nicht,obwohl sie alle wissen es ist nicht mal gelogen.



aufkärung schön und gut.

aber wer am lautesten brüllt bekommt nicht immer gehör.
ganz besonders dann nicht wenn man sich im ton vergreift.


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut reicht - die Infos müssen raus an alle Angler, das ist Sinn und Zweck der Sache.
> Und die Saat ist gesät und wird auch irgendwann aufgehen....
> 
> Und wie immer vor dem Säen, brauchst Du da zuerst mal nen groben Pflug.....



dann schreib alle 5 millionen angler an.   

oder erreichste alle über das anglerboard?    |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> aber wer am lautesten brüllt bekommt nicht immer gehör.
> ganz besonders dann nicht wenn man sich im ton vergreift.


oooch, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen.
Wir finden inzwischen sogar immer mehr Gehör...
Bei Anglerverbänden, in der Politik, bei Anglern...

Natürlich nicht unbedingt bei den überzeugten VDSF-Funktionären-  aber die sind ja auch nicht die Zielgruppe oder geeignete Gesprächspartner....



> oder erreichste alle über das anglerboard?


Nö, noch nicht.
Aber mit 1,5 Mio. Besuchen und über 15 Mio. Seitenaufrufen auf Anglerboard.de monatlich plus dem Magazin schon ne ganze Menge..
Wir arbeiten dran..


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> wollte man es hier net besser machen?


 

Ja aber schonmal dran gedacht das irgendwann Gut nicht mehr geht,weil einer sich für Gut sperrt.

Was macht man dann????

Die nächste Tonlage anklingen,manchmal hart aber zum teil Notwendig weil es anders net mehr geht.

Siehe S21,siehe Atommüll..........

Oder ist es besser immeer zu sagen ja ja ich will nur Angeln was juckt es mich......

Ich zitiere mal aus einen forum,link weiter unten hier:

Von Van de Eyden:

Es entspricht wohl unserer preussischen Mentalitaet, dass die Basis zwar laut schreit - besonders in der Anonymitaet des Internets - aber Aktionen - es muss ja nicht gleich so sein wie im Aegyphten der letzten 14 Tage - nahezu undenkbar sind...

Mag ja durchaus sein, dass wir mit unseren Argumenten nicht falsch liegen - Tatsache aber bleibt: (Zitat von der VDSF Seite)

Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. besteht aus 23 Landesverbänden mit ca. 7000 Vereinen, in denen insgesamt rund 670.000 Mitglieder organisiert sind.... und dazu gehoeren sicher auch viele, die hier so "mittippen".

Man stelle sich nun einen Franzosen vor mit seinem angeborenem "Vive la Revolution" Gen... 

es wuerde vermutlich keine 2 Wochen dauern, bis sich hier erste VDSF Landesverbaende wegen Bedeutungslosigkeit von selbst zerschlagen haetten...

in Deutschland hingegen folgen wir der Tradition - 

WETTEN DASS ??? - keine Sorge Thomas G. - ganz ungefaehrliche Wette...

99 Prozent der VDSF Vereine bzw. deren Vorstaende gar nicht wissen, wie Ihr Verband, den Sie mit teils erheblichen Summen finanzieren, zu aktuellen Fragen der Sportangelei steht???

Zitat ende.




Es ist nicht nur hier so,der so genannte "Feldzug" zieht sich durchs ganze Anglernetz.

Warum das so ist....sollte man sich selbst fragen wenn man alles über ihn weiß von 1980-2011.

lg#h


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Warum die Verhandlungen seitens des VDSF ausgesetzt wurden wissen nur die Verantwortlichen beim VDSF. Das ist Fakt.

Wenn einzelne Teilnehmer der Verhandlungen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern sind das immer die persönlichen Empfindungen der jeweiligen Teilnehmer. Daraus irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen abzuleiten ist schlicht und ergreifend Spekulation. Zu Verhandlungen gehören immer zwei Parteien und wenn verhandelt wird kann nie einer alleine Schuld an irgendwelchen Ergebnissen sein. Das ist auch Fakt.

Zu der nicht stattgefundenen Fusion...
Einigen passt es ja wie hier deutlich zu sehen ganz gut. Das ist die altbekannte freie Meinung. Aber wie Thomas gerne in der Hetze gegen den VDSF schreibt... Wenn einem der VDSF nicht passt dann soll er halt wechseln. 

Wenn jmd. im DAV ist soll er stolz/froh/glücklich/was auch immer sein das er in dem Verband ist. Das gleiche gilt auch für VDSF Mitglieder. Wenn jemand es nicht will/schafft/für nötig hält überhaupt in einen Verband einzutreten dann soll er sich nicht über die Politik der Verbände beschweren. Er will sich ja schlicht und einfach nicht an der Bildung einer "anderen" Politik beteiligen. 

Zu dem "Argument" man kann keinen Einfluss nehmen weil man nicht als Einzelmitglied in den Verbänden sein kann...
Einerseits wird bei Themen die einzelne Personen in den Führungsetagen betreffen immer wieder angeführt das diese sich auch deshalb da oben halten weil es keine/kaum Alternativen gibt. Es erklärt sich ja keiner dazu bereit Funktionsposten in den Vereinen und Verbänden zu übernehmen. Wenn der Interessierte sich also wirklich bemühen möchte hat er in der jetzigen Struktur sogar weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten etwas zu verändern als wenn er Einzelmitglied wäre. Wer wählt die Verbandspräsidenten der Bundesverbände? -Die Vertreter der Landesverbände. Wer sind die Vertreter der Landesverbände? -Eine Auswahl der Vertreter der Kreisverbände. Woher kommen die Vertreter der Kreisverbände? Aus den Vereinen. Und wer ist das? Der Angler der sich beteiligen möchte und sich einbringen möchte! Und diese Angler sind ja so selten das die Chancen für Interessierte ja riesig sein müssen hier mitzuentscheiden.

Sich hinzustellen und mit der Wutkappe auf dem Kopf wilde Spekulationen aufzustellen und mit dem riesigen Dagegen-Schild rumzulaufen und weil das nichts bringt auch noch Verleumdend zu werden oder ungerechtfertigter weise falsche Behauptungen aufzustellen bringt überhaupt nichts. Dieses Verhalten ist sogar eher wirklich Schädlich für die Interessen der Angler.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag das auch mal Ralle , der "zensiert" redaktionsintern gerade wieder nen Text von mir  fürs näxte Mag auf "Harmlos und Liebevoll", weil ich wohl wieder mal zu emotional war (angeblich...) ...
> 
> ;-))



" zensiert" ist gut. 

Ich würd mal so sagen: Ich versuch einen T.Rex auf das Format einer Bulldogge zu reduzieren. :q


----------



## lausi97 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@mcrae


  Wenn jemand es nicht will/schafft/für nötig hält überhaupt in einen Verband einzutreten dann soll er sich nicht über die Politik der Verbände beschweren. Er will sich ja schlicht und einfach nicht an der Bildung einer "anderen" Politik beteiligen. 

Heißt das jetzt mit anderen Worten,nur weil ich nicht in einen Verein/Verband eintreten möchte/kann,das ich nicht mehr Angeln soll/darf?

gruß
lausi


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut reicht - die Infos müssen raus an alle Angler, das ist Sinn und Zweck der Sache.
> 
> Und die Saat ist gesät und wird auch irgendwann aufgehen....
> 
> Und wie immer vor dem Säen, brauchst Du da zuerst mal nen groben Pflug.....


 
schon richtig, aber Du benimmst Dich manchmal wie der Bengel, der jeden Tag den Pflug nimmt, um zu sehen ob die Saat auch aufgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> schon richtig, aber Du benimmst Dich manchmal wie der Bengel, der jeden Tag den Pflug nimmt, um zu sehen ob die Saat auch aufgeht.


;-))
Der war gut....

Und sicherlich ist es so, dass bei dem "verkrusteten" Boden viel Pflugarbeit nötig sein wird.

Und bei der Menge zu beackernden Bodens, kann man halt nicht alles auf einmal erledigen...

Ein Teil ist halt erledigt mit pflügen und säen, beim anderen sind wir erst noch am pflügen.

Daher nochmals ganz emotionslos die Fakten:

*Fakt ist:*​
Der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände sind laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände und KEIN Anglerverband.

Der VDSF nimmt laut klarer und eindeutiger Aussage seines Präsidenten Peter Mohnert ausdrücklich nur die Interessen seiner Mitglieder wahr (= der Vereine und Landesverbände, nicht der Angler).
Sowie auch nur für die im VDSF organisierten Angler (ca. 12% der ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen, weil sie sich nicht wehren..).

*Dem VDSF und seinen falschen angerlpolitischen Leitlinien ist zu verdanken bzw. wird heute noch von VDSF-Verbänden aktiv gutgeheissen oder gefordert:*
> Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettfischens
> Hälterungs/Setzkescherverbot
> Gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot in Bayern
> Abknüppelgebote in vielen VDSF angeschlossenen Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern
> Gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg
> Veordnetes Nachtangelverbot durch den dortigen VDSF-Landesverband als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes im Saarland
> Auch aktuell setzen sich weiterhin Landesverbände des VDSF gegen geplante Erleichterungen für Angler ein (SH).
> und, und, und......


Demgegenüber ist (siehe oben) der DAV zuerst ein Anglerverband, der auch laut Aussage seines Präsidenten die Anregungen und Wünsche aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen aufnehmen will und im Gegensatz zum VDSF absolut anglerfreundliche angelpolitische Grundsätze hat..


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@lausi

Die Ausführung des Angelns hat direkt ja nichts mit Angelverbänden oder der Verbandspolitik zu tun. Sprich angeln kann man auch ohne Verband oder Verein. 

Aber wenn es um Themen wie Prüfungspflicht, Nachtangelverbote, Schonzeiten, Fangbeschränkungen, Mindestmaße, Setzkescher, Betretungsregeln oder Nutzungsregeln geht und hierbei vor allem um die Positionen der Angelverbände, dann muss man sich schon eher im Verband engagieren um hier Veränderungen herbeizuführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Aber wenn es um Themen wie Prüfungspflicht, Nachtangelverbote, Schonzeiten, Fangbeschränkungen, Mindestmaße, Setzkescher, Betretungsregeln oder Nutzungsregeln geht und hierbei vor allem um die Positionen der Angelverbände, dann muss man sich schon eher im Verband engagieren um hier Veränderungen herbeizuführen.


Wenn man dabei für immer weitere solcher Restriktionen gegen Angler ist (Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot, gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, Setzkescherverbot etc., siehe oben) , muss man sich im VDSF organisieren, wenn man dagegen für weniger Restriktionen und Erleichterungen für Angler ist, im DAV - das solltest Du dann auch dazu sagen..


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakt ist:*​
> Der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände sind laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände und KEIN Anglerverband.



Das stimmt ja so auch nicht...

So passt es besser:

Der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände sind laut Satzung  Naturschutzverbände, die auch die Interessen der Angler vertreten die bei ihnen Mitglieder sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände sind laut Satzung Naturschutzverbände, die auch die Interessen der Angler vertreten die bei ihnen Mitglieder sind.


Es gibt keine Angler, die im VDSF Mitglieder sind.
Das sind nur laut Satzung die Vereine ud Verbandsgliederungen.

Und laut Satzung wird der VDSF von den Anglern aus den Vereinen finanziert und ist zuert ein Naturschutzverband.

Das ist Fakt, daher stimmt auch das:
Der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände sind laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände und KEIN Anglerverband.


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man dabei für immer weitere solcher Restriktionen gegen Angler ist, muss man sich im VDSF organisieren, wenn man dagegen ist, im DAV - das solltest Du dann auch dazu sagen..



Wobei in einigen Bereichen herrscht ja auch weitgehende Übereinstimmung, sonst hätten es die beiden Verbände ja gar
nicht mit der Fusion probiert...

Schwarz/weiss passt nicht...
Beim Steak gibts ja nicht nur Rare und well done sondern auch noch medium, sollte einem als Koch ja geläufig sein


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Die Vereine die im Verband organisiert sind haben keine Mitglieder?

Angeln wird in der Satzung mit keinem Wort erwähnt?


Es gibt keine Angler die unmittelbar Mitglied im VDSF sind.

Deine erste Aussage ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Wobei in einigen Bereichen herrscht ja auch weitgehende Übereinstimmung, sonst hätten es die beiden Verbände ja gar
> nicht mit der Fusion probiert...


Hab ich ja geschrieben, das die 12er-Kommisioon gut zusammenarbeitete, bis sie von VDSF-Präsident Mohnert entmachtet wurde..

Nur schade, dass die damals nicht gleich mit ihren Verbänden zum DAV übergetreten sind um eine wirklich anglerorientierte Politik zu machen und statt dessen nachher nochmals Herrn Mohnert einstimmig wählten..

Da haben sie dann also vorher entweder bei den Verhandlungen geschauspielert, um den DAV schlucken zu können - Oder nachher bei der Wahl kein Rückrat mehr gehabt, um den Präsidenten abzuwählen..

Kann man sich aussuchen, spricht beides Bände..


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Die Hintergründe wissen nur die beteiligten Personen, da braucht man über das warum und wieso nicht spekulieren.

Wenn Herr Mohnert Mist gebaut hat, hat er Mist gebaut.
Wenn sich keine Einigung erzielen lies, wars halt so.
Wenn der DAV sich nicht an besprochenes gehalten hat, wars halt so. Gleiches gilt auch für den VDSF.

Das wie und Warum kennen nur die Beteiligten und dann auch nur aus dem eigenen Blickwinkel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Die Vereine die im Verband organisiert sind haben keine Mitglieder?


Und kein Angler wurde vor Vereinsbeitritt gefragt, ob er auch die Ziele des VDSF unterstützt - sie wurden Zwangsmitglieder, nur weil sie angeln wollten. Ja, die Verbände haben keine Angler als Mitglieder - mit Ausnahme einiger DAV-Landesverbände, in welchen man auch als Einzelangler Mitglied werden kann, mit Stimm- und Antragsrecht. Leider nicht im Bundesverband, was immer schon ein Diskussionspunkt zwischen uns und dem Bundesverband war und ist...
Im VDSF ist das gar nicht möglich bis jetzt - weder in Bundes- noch in Landesverbänden



> Angeln wird in der Satzung mit keinem Wort erwähnt?


Das habe ich nicht behauptet!

Laut Satzung und Selbstverständniss (wie man auch an der Politik sehen kann, Angler immer mehr einzuschränken) ist der VDSF ein Naturschutz- und eben kein Anglerverband:

Aus VDSF-Satzung:


			
				Satzung VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Zweck des Verbandes:
> Vornehmstes Anliegen des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähiger Natur; insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit  verbundenen Ökosysteme zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und damit auch der Volksgesundheit


Da steht nix von Anglern oder Angeln!
Wohl aber von der Allgemeinheit und der Volksgesundheit...

Demgegenüber DAV:


			
				Satzung DAV schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Der DAV ist eine Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland, deren vorrangigstes Anliegen darin besteht, für ein waidgerechtes Angeln einzutreten und sich von den Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes, insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ein.
> Der DAV versteht sich als überparteiliche Organisation, die für alle Konfessionen offen steht und in der weder rassenmäßige oder nationale Schranken noch ideologische Vorurteile bestehen.


Da steht als erstes das Angeln. Und dass Angeln Naturschutz braucht- aber eben nicht wie beim VDSF gar nix vom Angeln.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html

Nur mal für die Angler, die in VDSF-Vereinen Mitglied sind, zum nachdenken - Ob sie nicht in einen richtigen Anglerverband übertreten wollen mit ihrem Verein..


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und kein Angler wurde vor Vereinsbeitritt gefragt, ob er auch die Ziele des VDSF unterstützt - sie wurden Zwangsmitglieder, nur weil sie angeln wollten...



Wenn man mit dem VDSF nicht leben kann tritt man haltin einen Verein ein der nicht im VDSF ist. Die Verbandszugehörigkeit eines Vereins ist kein Geheimnis und wird auch deutlich kenntlich gemacht. Ergo weiß jeder Angler auf was und wen er sich einlässt. Somit stimmt das mit der Zwangsmitgliedschaft auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Somit stimmt das mit der Zwangsmitgliedschaft auch nicht.



Doch, weil (leider) kein Angler wegen der falschen Politik des Verbandes nicht in einen Verein geht..

Sondern in einen Verein geht, weil der Verein wohnortnah zu befischende Gewässer hat - und dann halt auch die dicke Kröte VDSF-Zugehörigkeit schlucken muss.

Eine akzeptable Lösung wäre da für mich nur, wenn jeder Angler bei Vereinsbeitritt auch ankreuzen kann, ob er mit seinem Geld auch den Verband unterstützen will.

Und im Falle dessen, dass er das nicht will, seinen Vereinsbeitrag um die Summe gekürzt bekommt, welche der Verein für ihn an den Verband abführen muss.

Dann könnte der VDSF von über 600.000 im VDSF organisierten Anglern sprechen - so wie heute aber nicht, da bleibe ich beim Begriff "Zwangsmitgliedschaft"...

Und wenn das dann so ehrlich und fair wäre, dass man als Angler frei  über seine Verbandszugehörigkeit entscheiden könnte, hätte der VDSF sicherlich sehr schnell sehr viel weniger Mitglieder..

Der DAV auch - aber am Ende wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr als der VDSF...

So wie das Anglerboardforum sicherlich auch sehr schnell sehr viel weniger als 93.000 Mitglieder hätte, wenn wir dafür einen pekuniären Beitrag verlangen würden.

Der Unterschied zu den Verbänden:
Da wird nicht offen gelegt, dass man auch den Verband mitbezahlt, das wird einfach im Vereinsbeitrag "versteckt" - bei beiden Verbänden!

Da bleibt dann wieder bei den Verbänden der Unterschied in den Satzungen sowie dass der DAV sich auch auf die Fahnen schreibt, auch Anregungen und Wünsche nichtorganiserter Angler mit aufzunehmen und nicht wie der VDSF reine Beitzstandsspolitik zm Nachteil der Angler insgesamt betreibt und sich laut Präsident Mohnert strikt weigert, auch nur ansatzweise die Interessen nicht organisierter Angler zu diskutieren oder gar aufzunehmen.....


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Es hat jeder die Wahl sich einen passenden Verein auszusuchen. Wenn ich z.B. in Ostdeutschland gerne in einen VDSF Verein möchte habe ich das gleiche Problem wie wenn ich in Westdeutschland in einen DAV Verein möchte. Es gibt garantiert Alternativen die man als Angler nutzen kann. Da braucht es keine Ankreuzaktionen sondern ein Angler muss sich nur Informieren. 
Wenn ich eine Zeitung zu einem Thema abonnieren  will, brauch ich nach dem Vertragsabschluß auch nicht lamentieren das ich den Verlag aber nun wirklich nicht mag, sondern den Verlag der anderen Zeitung doch lieber hätte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Sorry, macrae, das ist schlicht blauäugig.
Es gibt DAV-dominierte und VDSF-dominierte Bundesländer/Regionen, in denen Du es einfach sehr schwer haben wirst, einen Verein mit geeigneten wohnortnahen Gewässern des jeweils anderen Verbandes zu finden.

Und warum nicht alles klarlegen und mit ankreuzen? 
Das wäre doch die ehrlichste und zudem einfachste Geschichte!!

Noch ne Alternative:
Jeder Verein soll in beiden Verbänden Mitglied werden und seinen Mitgliedern offen halten, für welchen der beiden Verbände sie dann bezahlen wollen..

Dazu muss dann jedes Mitglied vorher zwangsweise die jeweilige Satzung lesen, die zudem in Kurzform (wie bei uns oben) einfach erklärt werden muss. 

So dass jeder weiss:
*VDSF  tritt ein für:*
> Gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote wie in B-W 
> Verbandsseitig verordnete Nachtangelverbote wie im Saarland
> Gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote
> Setzkescher/Hälterungsverbote
> Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettfischens
> Abknüppelgebote in Verein/Verbandsgewässern
> Kampf gegen vom Gesetzgeber geplante Erleichterungen wie in SH
etc., etc....


----------



## lausi97 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@mcrae

aber diese dinge,wie Nachtangelverbot,Setzkescherverb.,Rückwurfverbot, die du anführst,gehen alle Angler etwas an,auch die Nichtorganisierten.Vielen Anglern geht auch die in Deutschland zunehmende Vereinsmeierei auf den keks,oder können sich schlicht die Teilweise überteuerten Vereinsbeiträge nicht leisten.
Ich war bis dato auch immer ein Verfechter von Prüfung,Verein etc.,aber seit ich mich immer mehr mit dem Thema beschäftige, muss ich jetzt sagen das ich bekehrt bin.
Ein Verband,der für alle Angler einsteht,wär in diesem Land die bessere Wahl.
Ausserdem finde ich,das einige der Verbandsfunktionäre nur nach der Devise redenas einzig wahre Fischerei-,Naturschutz- und Tierschutzgesetz gibt es nur in DE,und alle anderen Länder haben keine Ahnung davon.

gruß
lausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Ich war bis dato auch immer ein Verfechter von Prüfung,Verein etc.,aber seit ich mich immer mehr mit dem Thema beschäftige, muss ich jetzt sagen das ich bekehrt bin.


Das finde ich absolut toll!!!!!!!!
Auch gerade, wenn jemand das so offen zugibt, was beileibe nicht selbstverständlich ist!!!!
Danke dafür!!





Oder anders gesagt:
Die Saat beginnt aufzugehen..
;-))


----------



## volkerm (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

An mcrea,

praktisch geht es kaum, sich vor einer Zwangsbeglückung durch Verbände zu retten.
Meist ist der Verein, der die Gewässer bewirtschaftet, die man befischen möchten, einem Verband angeschlossen.
Dann bekommst Du dort die Briefmarke dieses Verbandes, ob Du willst oder nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Das ist nicht blauäugig, das ist Realität.

ich habe hier vor Ort einen Angelverein, das gewässer dieses vereins ist ca. einen Km von meiner Haustür entfernt. Der Verein ist Mitglied im VDSF.

das Gewässer ist für mich uninteressant und der Verein ist mir für das Angebot zu teuer.

Wenn ich in einem interessanten Gewässer in der Umgebung angeln möchte kaufe ich mir eine Tageskarte und fertig. Da brauch ich keinen Verein.


----------



## lausi97 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Thomas

hab mir in den letzten Wochen echt mal Gedanken zu dem ganzen gemacht,hier mitgelesen,mit Vereinen gesprochen(einigen Mitgliedern) und bin dann halt zu dem entschluß gekommen,das ich gerade hier in NRW ganz schön aufgeschmissen bin,wenn sich da nicht was ändert.

gruß
lausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@mcrae:
In vielen Bundesländern kommst Du aber wirklich nur als Vereinsmitglied überhaupt wohnortnah zum angeln - das ist schliche Realität über Deine eigene Situation hinaus - Frag mal Ralle oder Honeyball wegen NRW..

@ lausi:
Glaub mir, ich höre das gerne - noch viel lieber wäre mir, wir hätten einen vernünftigen und starken Anglerverband statt des VDSF.

Dann könnten wir uns das alles sparen hier und einfach wieder nur übers Angeln reden.

Aber es freut mich, dass auch unsere grobe "Pflugscharinfomethode" anscheinend wirkt ...

Das brauchts wohl echt, um es den Anglern in der Mehrheit klarzumachen (damit mein ich jetzt nicht Dich persönlich, lausi)..


----------



## lausi97 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@mcrae 



> Wenn ich in einem interessanten Gewässer in der Umgebung angeln möchte  kaufe ich mir eine Tageskarte und fertig. Da brauch ich keinen Verein.



da haste dich aber gerade selber nen bisserl ins Abseits gestellt,denn genauso denkt ein großteil der Angler,dadurch hat man dann ja auch laut deiner Aussage keine berechtigung sich in Vereins/Verbandspolitik einzumischen,und Sanktionen einfach so hinzunehmen.
gruß
lausi


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@lausi

Klar gehen diese Themen alle Angler etwas an.
Der Unterschied ist nur lass ich kommentarlos bestimmen oder bestimme ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten mit.

Zumindest bei den gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen kann ich als einzelner Angler ohne Verein und Verband Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Zumindest bei den gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen kann ich als einzelner Angler ohne Verein und Verband Einfluss nehmen.


Dafür wirds eventuell bald auch einfachere Möglichkeiten geben.....


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wieso ins Abseits?

Da ich mich aber auch für die Rahmenbedingungen Interessiere beteilige ich mich aktiv an der politischen Willensbildung und demnächst auch direkt an der Politik in einem Verband. "Freie Mitarbeit" ist da ja schon jetzt angesagt.


----------



## lausi97 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Thomas 

naja schonmal gehn mir die ständigen WDH schon auf den keks,aber da scroll ich weiter


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Wobei in einigen Bereichen herrscht ja auch weitgehende Übereinstimmung, sonst hätten es die beiden Verbände ja gar
> nicht mit der Fusion probiert...
> 
> Schwarz/weiss passt nicht...
> Beim Steak gibts ja nicht nur Rare und well done sondern auch noch medium, sollte einem als Koch ja geläufig sein



Jut, dann mal anders.

Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber bedenke mal folgendes:

Als Du Deinen 4. Geburtstag gefeiert hast, habe ich mit dem oft zitierten Herrn Drossee herbe Wortgefechte auf Verbandssitzungen geführt. Ich war in fünf Vereinen Mitglied, in zweien davon im Vorstand, trotz meiner damals noch jungen Jahre. Ich war fast jeden Monat auf irgendwelchen Vereins- oder Verbandssitzungen. 

Ich habe den ganzen Mist live miterlebt, den der VDSF seit dieser Zeit durchgezogen hat. 
Der Verband hat seinerzeit aber auch  haargenau die gleiche Politik verfolgt wie heute, es war genau die gleiche Art, im stillen Kämmerlein etwas auszubrüten und dann in den Verbandsversammlungen durchzuboxen. 

Ich kann Dir von unverholenen Drohungen berichten, von manipulierten Wettfischen, von gefakten Fernsehberichten, von persönlichem diskreditieren von einflussreichen andersdenkenden bei deren Arbeitgebern, von verknöcherten Vereinsvorsitzenden die im Leben nie eine Angel in der Hand hatten, von Menschen die Kritik übten und vor über hundert Leuten aufgefordert wurden das Maul zu halten, oder nach vorne zu kommen und den Platz des kritisierten zu übernehmen, von Anglern die sich von dieser ganzen Politik abgewendet haben, weil sie keine Chance sahen, auch nur ansatzweise gegen diese Herrschaften ( wörtlich gemeint) vorzugehen. 
Die. einschließlich mir, nach Jahren vergeblicher Mühe den Brocken und das Angeln hingeworfen haben.

Ich habe fast 15 Jahre keine Angel angerührt, so enttäuscht und verbittert war ich. 

Erst durch das Internet und das Anglerboard bin ich wieder zum Angeln gekommen. Und ich habe auch verstanden, dass wir heute über das Medium Internet eine ganz andere Möglichkeit haben, auf die Menge einzuwirken, Fehlentwicklungen einer breiten Öffentlichkeit erkennbar zu machen. 
Ich habe aber auch gelernt, dass sich die Strategie des VDSF - nicht nur in der Sache, sondern insbesondere im Vorgehen - in keiner Weise geändert hat.

Das macht mich genauso wütend, wie damals zu meiner aktiven Zeit. Sehr wohl sehe ich aber eben heute auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren.

Du kannst mir sehr wohl glauben, das ich durchaus diplomatisch bin, dass ich in der Lage bin, auch zwar kontrovers aber sehr sachlich und zielorientiert zu diskutieren. Das lernt man zwangsläufig, wenn man im Berufsleben über viele Jahre verantwortlicher Vorgesetzter von ziemlich vielen Menschen war. 
Genauso sicher kann ich aber auch entscheiden, wann es an der Zeit ist, Diplomatie und Neutralität im Sinne der Sache hinten anzustellen, weil Worte alleine nichts mehr bewegen. 

Am Anfang, das gebe ich offen zu, hab ich das ganze hier auch mehr als einen Rachefeldzug gesehen. Wenigstens mal draufhauen, wenn man eh´nix ändern kann. 

Da ich aber immer noch nicht fertig bin mit lernen, habe ich inzwischen bemerkt, dass man heute eben doch was bewirken kann, danke des Medium Internet. Ich hätte mir zu Anfang nie gedacht, dass wir so viel positive Resonanz mit unseren Aktionen erfahren. Es ist ja nicht nur der Teil, der hier im Board abläuft, sondern man bekommt ja auch im Zuge von Recherchen und Gesprächen ein Feedback. 

Aus dem anfänglichen draufhauen ist plötzlich eine Perspektive geworden. Eine Perspektive nicht im Sinne von direkten persönlichen Vorteilen, sondern von Veränderungspotential. 
Im Zuge dessen hat sich meine Diktion (meine ich) auch sehr gemildert, ohne aber an Härte zu verlieren. Das ist noch nicht gut, denn der Frustabbau ist noch nicht ganz vollständig, aber es geht mit Riesenschritten voran. Und ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass sich unsere positionierung und auch unser Vorgehen ziemlich kurzfristig auf eine anderen Ebene bewegen wird, ohne dabei an hartnäckigkeit oder Härte in der Sache zu verlieren.

Um abschließend nochmal auf das Alter zu sprechen zu kommen.
Damit meine ich ganz einfach, dass Du und Menschen in Deinem Alter oder jünger zu einem ganz anderen Zeitpunkt mit der Sache konfrontiert wurden. Dass Euch die bitteren Erfahrungen aus den 80ern erspart wurden, sondern ihr quasi in einen Status Quo hineingeboren wurdet, der das abgrundtiefe Mißtrauen in den VDSF nur sehr schwer nachvollziehbar machen. 
Ich, und viele Mitstreiter, haben es seinerzeit auf dem gleichen Weg versucht, den Du jetzt einforderst. Und wie Du heute, in völliger Verkennung, wem man da gegenübersteht. 

Bitte gib uns noch ein ganz wenig Zeit um uns zu sortieren und richtig zu positionieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ Ralle: 
Bei wars immer angelpolitische Mission.
Rachegefühle?
Nein - nur bodenlose Enttäuschung (wir sind ja fast im gleichen Alter mit gleichen/ähnlichen  VDSF-Erlebnissen)...

@ lausi:
Ja, leider sind auch Angler anscheinend vergesslich, wie man an vielen Postings sieht, die Fakten schlicht nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Da muss man dann die Fakten halt wiederholen....

Gerne hier also nochmal die Fakten (extra als Zitat, dass man auch leicht drüber scrollen kann ;-)):



> Laut Satzung und Selbstverständnis (wie man auch an der Politik sehen kann, Angler immer mehr einzuschränken) ist der VDSF ein Naturschutz- und eben kein Anglerverband:
> 
> *Aus VDSF-Satzung:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

an der geschichte mit dem beitritt zum vdsf ist schon was wahres dran. man hat keine wahl...jedenfalls im "westen".
vereinsmitgliedschaft beinhaltet immer die mitgliedschaft durch den landesverband im vdsf.

und dass der vdsf viel bockmist gebaut hat, weiß im grunde jeder westangler. nur fällt es diversen landesverbänden/ vereinen  anscheinend schwer sich von alten zöpfen zu trennen.
um da etwas zu bewegen bedarf es aber  engagierte angler in vereinen und verbänden.

und die sind absolut in der minderheit!


----------



## lausi97 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@mcrae

dann wünsche ich dir *Viel Glück*,und hoffe das du nicht an der Basis vorbei arbeitest,und auch ein offenes Ohr für alle Angler hast.

Meinst du mit Einfluß auf die Gesetzlichen Rahmenbestimmungen nehmen ,den gang zur Wahlurne?Denn das mache ich!Wenn du allerdings der Meinung bist,das man da mit Bundes-oder Landesverband reden kann als Nichtorg.,so muß ich dir sagen das soetwas nicht möglich ist.Aber durch meine Mitgliedschaft in einer Untergruppierung des LFV NRW habe ich die Möglichkeit 0,5% einfluß zu nehmen.

gruß
lausi


----------



## lausi97 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Ralle 

oh wie *Wahr *doch deine ersten Sätze sind!Genauso war,falsch ist es auch in meinem Dorfverein immer noch,deswegen auch nach Ü25j der Austritt.


----------



## Rolfhubert (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Nabend.
Mitbestimmung beim VDSF ist ein frommer Wunschgedanke |evil:

Einführung des Setzkescherverbotes >Mitteilung durch Verein
Einführung des Wettangelverbots     >Mitteilung durch Verein
Lebender Köderfisch is nich             >Mitteilung durch Verein

....und ich war zu der damaligen Zeit Jugendwart #q

Hab die Problematik in den letzten Tagen mal mit ein
paar angelnden Arbeitskollegen besprochen.
Da waren deren Mienen auf einmal ziemlich betreten.
Das so schwerwiegende Einschnitte in unser aller Hobby
eintreten könnten,war denen garnicht bewußt  |bigeyes

Gruß Rolf

PS:Kennt jemand den Jahresbeitrag im DAV für Einzelmitglieder?


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Mitbestimmung beim VDSF ist ein frommer Wunschgedanke |evil:
> 
> Einführung des Setzkescherverbotes >Mitteilung durch Verein
> ...




Die grauen Wölfe fangen an zu heulen.:vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ich war in den 80ern nicht in D, weiß daher nicht was sich der VDSF geleitstet hat, zumindest nicht aus erster Hand.

Aber durch Gespräche mit anderen Anglern bin ich schon sehr schockiert was ein Verband der angeblich für Angler da zu sein scheint alles geleistet hat. Definitiv kaum etwas im Sinne der Angler. Viele bezeichnen den VDSF als einzigen Verband der eigentlich gegen Angler ist, wen ich mir so manches Hirngespinst von denen ansehe muß ich wirklich sagen dass diese Aussage zutrifft. 

Es kann doch nicht sein dass erst die Angelgeräteindustrie intervenieren muß biss sich ein Verband für kurze Zeit besinnt. Scheint aber nicht gefruchtet zu haben, denn der Kurs scheint wieder der selbe zu sein.

Was ich aber zu meinem Bedauern feststelle ist dass viele Vereinsvorstände extremst Verbandshörig sind. Aussagen wie „weiß schon das der VDSF zum Schreien ist aber besser schlecht organisiert als gar nicht“ sind nicht die Ausnahme, kommen sehr häufig vor.

Mich würde es auch nicht wundern dass der VDSV sich die DAV Gewässer über mittelfristige Zeitrahmen einheimst (Fusion vorausgesetzt) und damit was anstellt was definitiv nicht im Sinne der Angler ist.



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> PS:Kennt jemand den Jahresbeitrag im DAV für Einzelmitglieder?



Großfisch abschlachten -> Mitteilung durch Verein mit gleichzeitiger Angabe wie die zu entsorgen sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



			
				Denni_Lo schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aber zu meinem Bedauern feststelle ist dass viele Vereinsvorstände extremst Verbandshörig sind. Aussagen wie „weiß schon das der VDSF zum Schreien ist aber besser schlecht organisiert als gar nicht“ sind nicht die Ausnahme, kommen sehr häufig vor


@ Denni:
Deine Erfahrungen werden auch viele andere so teilen..



			
				Rolfhubert schrieb:
			
		

> PS:Kennt jemand den Jahresbeitrag im DAV für Einzelmitglieder?


Frag mal unser Mitglied hphoe, der hat das gerade hinter sich - war leider nicht ganz so einfach.
Aber die Jungs von Bundesverband DAV haben das dann mit dem Landesverband DAV in NRW gut geregelt.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ch-mitglied-im-agsb-dav-lv-nrw-zu-werden.html


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ralle, ich war grade als ich mit 12 meinen Fischereischein gemacht hatte in einen Verein in meinem damaligen Nachbarort eingetreten. In diesem Verein war das Wort Jugendarbeit nicht nur ein Fremdwort, das war schon eher etwas was man dort mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen musste. Ich hatte mich, trotz meiner 12 Jahre soweit es ging dagegen gewehrt, aber leider vergeblich. Die Konsequenz für mich war ich bin aus diesem Verein ausgetreten. Das Angeln habe ich mir trotzdem nicht vermiesen lassen. Mit der Zeit -man lernt ja auch neues kennen- habe ich mich ausgiebiger mit den Einflussmöglichkeiten des einzelnen Bürgers auf die (politischen) Rahmenbedingungen auseinandergesetzt. Die Konsequenz für mich war und ist auf vernünftige und angemessene Art und Weise die für mich in Frage kommenden Möglichkeiten zur Einflussnahme  konsequent nutzen. Ich muss sagen das ich meist erfolgreich war. Wähernd meiner Dienstzeit beim Bund hatte ich mich auch noch Ehrenamtlich in der Jugendarbeit engagiert. Das beinhaltete auch in Zusammenarbeit mit mehreren Angel- und Naturschutzvereinen regelmäßig Veranstaltung rund um Natur und Angeln. auch damals schon, obwohl nicht Mitglied in einem verein, ergo auch nicht Mitglied in einem Verband gab es sehr zufriedenstellende konstruktive Zusammenarbeit mit Vereinen und Verbänden. Sowohl Angeln, als auch Naturschutz. Dieser Linie bin ich bis heute treu geblieben und sehe auch keine Veranlassung daran etwas zu ändern. Regelmäßige Jugendarbeit ist zur Zeit etwas in den Hintergrund getreten, aber trotzdem weis ich aus vielfältiger Erfahrung das man immer etwas bewegt kriegt. Man muss nur den leider auch öfters recht steinigen Weg gehen und Kompromisse eingehen und auch anderen die Möglichkeit lassen ihre Sicht der Dinge unbeeinflusst darlegen zu können. Oft ist es nur der Tonfall der eine sehr zufriedenstellende Regelung/Übereinkunft verhindert.


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jut, dann mal anders.
> 
> Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber bedenke mal folgendes:
> 
> ...


 


Und auch ich bin ein Kind dieser Zeit,und es wahr schon lange überfällig das alle Karten auf'n tisch kommen.

Ja ihr lest richtig was Ralle da schreibt,die TV Sendung Wettfischen ist Lust Mord..... in ne 80er wurde von jemand gefordert und gedreht Verfilmt Regie...... der sich *Sportfischer* Verband nennt.

Erzähl ruhig Ralle wie die Dreharbeiten waren,sollen ruhig alle wissen.

Der Setzkescherkampf......der ganze Scheiß denn sie verbockt haben.

Die Karten kommen nun stück für stück aufn tisch,auch wenn Köpfe rollen,heimliches im Verband wird weitergeleitet nach draussen......die Vögelchen sitzen überall.

Es ist mehr als überfällig das die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt.

#h


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @mcrae
> 
> dann wünsche ich dir *Viel Glück*,und hoffe das du nicht an der Basis vorbei arbeitest,und auch ein offenes Ohr für alle Angler hast.
> 
> ...




keine Sorge, darauf achte ich schon...

Einflussnahme ist weniger die Wahl, sondern das Beschäftigen der zuständigen Abgeordneten, Petitionen einreichen, Anmerkungen einreichen, Übergeordnete Stellen beackern und notfalls Klagen. Das mache ich nicht nur im Bereich des Angelns. 

Bei Abstimmungen den Finger heben ist keine wirksame Einflussnahme, die Arbeit das viele andere ebenfalls den Finger heben ist wirksame Einflussnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Du bist da optimistischer als ich, mcrae.
Lies Dir gerade auch mal die letzten Postings anderer Member durch, wie wenig sich der VDSF geändert hat in den letzten 40 Jahren und wie letztlich alles immer noch schlimmer wurde für die Angler...

Die Zeit der möglichen Kompromisse ist in meinen Augen schon lange vorbei..

Man muss den Anglern einfach klar machen, dass der VDSF rein an Hand der Fakten entweder sich von innen reformieren muss (Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen null tendierend) oder die Mitglieder der VDSF-Vereine über ihre Vereine (Austritt VDSF-Beitritt DAV) endlich anfangen, sich das nicht mehr gefallen zu lassen und den VDSF da treffen, wo es den Funktionären wirklich weh tut:
Weniger Kohle durch weniger Mitgliedsvereine!

Hier die Gebrauchsanleitung für die ganz normalen Angler, wie sie in ihren Vereinen etwas errreichen können:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


Und hier die Fakten, warum sie das tun sollten(weil Wiederholung als Zitat, dass man leicht drüber scrollen kann, wers schon gelesen hat):



> Laut Satzung und Selbstverständnis (wie man auch an der Politik sehen kann, Angler immer mehr einzuschränken) ist der VDSF ein Naturschutz- und eben kein Anglerverband:
> 
> *Aus VDSF-Satzung:*
> 
> ...


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja ihr lest richtig was Ralle da schreibt,die TV Sendung Wettfischen ist Lust Mord..... in ne 80er wurde von jemand gefordert und gedreht Verfilmt Regie...... der sich *Sportfischer* Verband nennt.




Das Verdrehen von Tatsachen ist bei sehr vielen das Mittel der Wahl. Das machen die Mehrzahl der Interessengruppen genauso, oft sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## ivo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist da optimistischer als ich, mcrae.
> Lies Dir gerade auch mal die letzten Postings anderer Member durch, wie wenig sich der VDSF geändert hat in den letzten 40 Jahren und wie letztlich alles immer noch schlimmer wurde für die Angler...
> 
> Die Zeit der möglichen Kompromisse ist in meinen Augen schon lange vorbei..
> ...



Öhm, einige denken aber das sie den VDSF nach erfolgter "Fusion" verändern könnten.#d#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Sorry mcrae, an dem was Ralle da geschrieben hat, ist nichts verdreht, das sind wirklich schlichte Tatsachen, was jeder Angler in NRW mit entsprechendem Alter noch wissen dürfte. Die ganzen Dinge um den damaligen VDSF-Funktionär und Oberstaatsanwalt Drosse...
Und dieser anglerfeindliche Unfug basierte wiederum auf den falschen angelpoolitischen Leitlinien des VDSF-Bund, von dem sich bis heute nur 1 Landesverband in NRW (wegen drohender Angelverbote/Envio/Dortmund)  losgesagt hat. Alle anderen VDSF-Landesverbände vertreten das noch entweder aktiv oder dulden das stillschweigend (ich weiss nicht, was schlimmer ist für die Angler!!!!..)

Zitat aus folgendem Posting Posting dazu von Ralle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3224145&postcount=192


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dir von unverholenen Drohungen berichten, von manipulierten Wettfischen, von gefakten Fernsehberichten, von persönlichem diskreditieren von einflussreichen andersdenkenden bei deren Arbeitgebern, von verknöcherten Vereinsvorsitzenden die im Leben nie eine Angel in der Hand hatten, von Menschen die Kritik übten und vor über hundert Leuten aufgefordert wurden das Maul zu halten, oder nach vorne zu kommen und den Platz des kritisierten zu übernehmen, von Anglern die sich von dieser ganzen Politik abgewendet haben, weil sie keine Chance sahen, auch nur ansatzweise gegen diese Herrschaften ( wörtlich gemeint) vorzugehen..


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Das Verdrehen von Tatsachen ist bei sehr vielen das Mittel der Wahl. Das machen die Mehrzahl der Interessengruppen genauso, oft sogar noch schlimmer.


 
Ralle stand laut seiner aussage mir gegenüber daneben als gedreht wurde,frag ihn doch was da abging.

In Gorleben gibts auch keine Gefahr für Mensch und tier,nur das die Krebsrate im umland anstieg wie noch nie.Aber die Politik sagt ist alles ungefährlich,der Krebs kommt halt vor.

In so großen mengen Krebs????Ja alles möglich sagt big Boss ihr müßt uns glauben.

Bla blaaaaa.

#h


----------



## Rolfhubert (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hab sämtliche tröts verfolgt und erstmal Fakten gesammelt.
Denn nix ist schlimmer,als wenn man ohne gute Argumente und stichhaltige Fakten in eine Diskussion reinrauscht.



@ ralle
    Der graue Wolf heult schon lange |supergri

Aber mir ging es so wie dir.Eintritt Angelverein,dann Jugendwart.Dann kamen die obengenannten "Errungenschaften" |evil: des VDSF(nein,der DAV war noch hinterm Zaun |wavey.
Jahreshauptversammlung > Frage an den Vorstand,wie die Verbote zustande gekommen sind.
Antwortas ist so beschlossen worden....Punkt.
Schlussfolerung für mich : Angeln is doof.
Aber jetzt sind die grauen Wölfe wieder da.
....und die Dritten haben jetzt den richtigen Biss :q

Gruß Rolf


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Thomas, wer aufhört über Kompromisse nachzudenken, geschweige bereit ist sie auch einzugehen hat in den allermeisten Fällen schon verloren. 

Wie waren denn die Rahmenbedingungen in den letzten 40 Jahren...

20 Jahre davon war der DAV gleichgeschaltetes Organ eines totalitären Regimes, der VDSF hatte keine Veranlassung sich in irgendeiner Weise zu bewegen, da nur sehr wenige diesen Verband öffentlich hinterfragt hatten. Aufzeigen von Fehlern ist gut und sinnvoll, aber wie  immer macht der Ton die Musik. Ganz besonders beim Kritisieren ist absolutes Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt. Ich kann nur sagen der Landesverband hier bei mir in Schleswig-Holstein ist meiner Erfahrung nach eine absolut glaubwürdige und würdige Vertretung der Angler in Schleswig-Holstein. Der Bundesverband hat per Definition bei Landesspezifischen Themen nicht die Kompetenz zu entscheiden. Das tut er auch nicht.


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ich meinte nicht das Ralle etwas verdreht. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen (kenne ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung, war nur nicht angeln), das es sich so abgepielt hat.

Ich meinte das Verdrehen von Tatsachen, das dazuerfinden oder weglassen von Informationen machen viele Interessengruppen, da stellt der VDSF keine Ausnahme dar.

Sollte nun nicht Missverständlich sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Ich meinte nicht das Ralle etwas verdreht. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen (kenne ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung, war nur nicht angeln), das es sich so abgepielt hat.


Sorry, hatte ich dann falsch verstanden!
*SORRY!!*

Und nach der Wende konnte der DAV nur versuchen, den Unfug zu reparieren, welchen der VDSF anrichtete - und wie man an den liberaleren Gesetzen der DAV-Länder sehen kann, auch mit Erfolg.

Der VDSF hat aber in den letzten 20 Jahren immer wieder nur neue Restriktionen für Angler erreicht..
Jüngstes Beispiel der LSFV-SH mit dem Versuch an den Anglern vorbei eine generelle Mefoschonzeit einzuführen, die Diiskreditierung eines anglerfreunbdlichen Mionisterpräsidenten Carstensen im Parlament wegen der Schrimherrschaft für die U21 Brandungs-WM und die Schmähung der anglerfreundlichen Umweltministierin in SH durch den Pressesprecher des Verbandes...

Da ist kein Platz mehr für Kompromisse!!!

Der VDSF muss sich von innen reformieren oder die Angler müssen mit den Füssen abstimmen und den VDSF verlassen und dazu Druck auf ihre Vereine machen.

Gebrauchsanleitung dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

Jeder Landes- oder Regionalverband beim VDSF, der diese Bedingungen im VDSF ändern will, ist dazu auch herzlich eingeladen - wir werden diesen selbstverständlich hier genau wie ALLEN Verbänden  - unabhängig von Einstellung und Politik - eine Plattform bieten, um sich einer großen Zahl von Anglern mitteilen zu können.

Wenn VDSF-Verbände da was innerhalb ihres Verbandes zum Positiven ändern wollen, werden wir das natürlich auch redaktionell positiv begleiten!! 

Und wir werden weiterhin jeden VDSF-Verband geisseln, der diese anglerfeindliche Politik seines Bundesverbandes weiterhin aktiv unterstützt oder still duldet..


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@mcrae

nenene..der angler am gewässer hat schon den vdsf hinterfragt. nur kam das bei denen da oben nicht an.

und welche alternative gab es denn? keine!

es ist/ war genauso wie rolfhuber beschreibt!

wat hab ich doof geschaut als setzkescher verbot eingeführt wurde. 
beim lebenden köderfisch konnte ich es ja noch verstehn...

aber kescherverbot?  jeder hochseekutter zieht seine netze durchsmeer, stellt reusen etc. und du als angler darfst keine fische in den kescher werfen/ legen?
ok, einige haben es auch wahrlich übertrieben...bei vielen war net mal nen cm mehr platz für nen weiteren fisch...

verbot von wettangeln.. heute heisst es königsangeln etc.
ok, die grossen wettkämpfe finden hier kaum noch statt...dafür vermehrt in holland . 1a
(die haben ja auch andere fische dort...) "problem" nur verlagert.


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

das mit der Mefoschonzeit hatten wir ja schon ausgiebig.

Du behauptetest das das so schon alles beschlossen sei, es kamen mehrere offizielle Dementis, du wolltest es nicht glauben und unterstelltest dem verband indirekt das alle nur die Unwahrheit sagen. Auf der offiziellen Veranstaltung zu dem Thema wurde es noch einmal von allen Beteiligten klargestellt das eine Mefoschonzeit angedacht sei, aber wieder wurden die nachweislich widerlegten Behauptungen von dir hervorgeholt...


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn ich mir die teilweisen Auswüchse bei der Setzkeschernutzung die damals aufgetreten waren so in Erinnerung rufe waren die Gründe für das Verbot nicht allzuweit hergeholt.

Edit sagt:

Es ist wie immer.
Ein paar Chaoten versauen der Mehrheit die vernünftige Nutzung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Du behauptetest das das so schon alles beschlossen sei, es kamen mehrere offizielle Dementis, du wolltest es nicht glauben und unterstelltest dem verband indirekt das alle nur die Unwahrheit sagen


Ich habe hier die Briefe diesbezüglich des Präsidenten vorliegen. 
Aus denen zitiert wurde und das bewiesen wurde damit, dass das so war, wie wir behaupteten und damit die Dementis der Verbandsfunktionäre falsch.

Und dass uns der Verband verboten hat, trotz unsere Nachfrage, diese Briefe zu veröffentlichen, spricht schlicht Bände und zeigt wieder einmal nur das "normale" Verhalten des VDSF..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Es ist wie immer.
> Ein paar Chaoten versauen der Mehrheit die vernünftige Nutzung.


Und deswegen weg mit sinnlosen gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Prüfungen und her mit vernünftigen Kontrollen und harten Strafen - einfach und  logisch und nur so kriegt man schwarze Schafe weg.

Nicht aber, wenn man wie der VDSF gemeinsame Sache mit Tierschützern gegen Angler macht (auch aktuell, siehe wieder SH), nur um weiter Kohle aus Prüfungen und Kursen zu bekommen und die "Vollzeitstelle im LSFV-SH zu erhalten" (offiziell so ans Parlament geschrieben vom Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH)!!


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die teilweisen Auswüchse bei der Setzkeschernutzung die damals aufgetreten waren so in Erinnerung rufe waren die Gründe für das Verbot nicht allzuweit hergeholt.
> 
> Edit sagt:
> 
> ...



im grunde nicht. da haste recht.
i sag ja..manche haben es übertrieben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Siehe oben, luku, ein Posting über Deinem..


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn das so stimmt was Frau Rumpf da gesagt hat, dann hat sie sich ja höchstwahrscheinlich rechtswidrig verhalten. Es sei denn der Weihnachtskarpfen kommt aus dem unmittelbar neben der Küche liegenden Privatgewässer mit weniger als 0,5ha Wasserfläche...


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass uns der Verband verboten hat, trotz unsere Nachfrage, diese Briefe zu veröffentlichen, spricht schlicht Bände und zeigt wieder einmal nur das "normale" Verhalten des VDSF..




Die Veröffentlichung hatte euch nicht der Verband untersagt, sondern Herr Held als Person.

Das stimmt so also nicht.


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Also ich sag die folgenden Worte jetzt nicht weil ich im DAV bin, denn selbst wenn ich es NICHT wäre, würde ich es werden wollen, wenn ich in einen Verband eintreten wollen würde!

Der DAV hat meines erachtens nach mehr Vorteile gegenüber dem VDSF!

Nur um einige Beispiele zu nennen...

Der VDSF ist gegen Setzkescher/Hälterung, der DAV nicht!
Der VDSF ist gegen Catch & Release, der DAV nicht!
Der VDSF ist gegen Nachtangeln, der DAV nicht!
.......!

Es geht noch weiter, aber das haben wir ja schon mehrfach gelesen...

Ich denke das es aus allein diesen besagten Gründen NICHT so schnell zu einer Einigung der beiden Verbände kommen wird.

Wie würde das denn aussehen wenn es zu einer Einigung kommen würde?
Würden der DAV die selben "Verbote" wie der VDSF einführen? - Ich glaube dann würde es mehrere Streitereien/Proteste der langjährigen DAV mitglieder geben!

Würde der VDSF die "Gebote" des DAV akzeptieren und seine "Denkensweise" dem DAV anpassen??? - Ich glaube eher nicht, denn dann würde der VDSF ja gegen seine Prinzipien verstoßen!!! 

Man sieht ja schon anhand der Satzungen beider Verbände das der DAV Anglerfreundlicher ist!

Sorry wenn das jemand falsch verstehen sollte,dann entschuldige ich mich dafür, aber DAS ist nunmal MEINE persönliche meinung...

Der erste Satz klingt irgendwie Poetisch :l hab ich beim Lesen festgestellt...


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> verbot von wettangheln.. heute heisst es königsangeln etc.
> ok, die grossen wettkämpfe finden hier kaum noch statt...dafür vermehrt in holland . 1a
> (die haben ja auch andere fische dort...) "problem" nur verlagert.


 

Falsch es gab vor 3 Jahren ne WM in Deutschland in Berlin.

Es gibt etliche große Veranstaltungen vom DAV in Deutschland,und sogar nen paar vom VDSF nur hier mit anderen Regeln.

Und nochmal,der VDSF schickte sogar Mannschaften Einzelangler zu einigen Veranstaltungen die Defenetiv Wettkämpf Charakter haben und das die letzten Jahre.

Wenn Wettkämpfe im Angeln in Deutschland strikt Verboten sind,wie kann dann eine WM im Angeln mit besten Grüßen von Merkel und co.in Berlin stadtfinden,wenn sie doch laut Deutschen Gesetz Verboten ist?????Hat Frau Merkel und Anhang hier etwa gedacht ach merkt schon keiner.

Grund zum Angeblichen Wettkampfverbot:Weil der VDSF das so will und nicht die Politik oder sonst wer das verbietet.




#h


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

So, ich mach erstmal Feierabend für heute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Es sei denn der Weihnachtskarpfen kommt aus dem unmittelbar neben der Küche liegenden Privatgewässer mit weniger als 0,5ha Wasserfläche...


Und?
Hat sie was anderes behauptet?

Sie hat nur klargestellt, dass das für den vom Verband immer angeführten Tierschutz als Argument für eine Prüfung unerheblich ist.

Da Privatpersonen ohne Prüfung Fische töten dürfen (z. B. aus Privatgewässern, oder als Kleintierzüchter auch warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel).

Nur der Verband, der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen, macht den Unterschied und meint, dass Angler geprüft werden müssen dazu, obwohl es jetzt schon in SH gesetzlich gar nicht nötig ist - auch nicht tierschutzrechtlich!

Toller "Angler"verband und wiederum typisches Beispiel für VDFS-Verhalten...



> Die Veröffentlichung hatte euch nicht der Verband untersagt, sondern Herr Held als Person.


Erstens hatte ich die Anfrage wegen Veröffentlichung nicht an Herrn Heldt alleine gestellt, sondern auch an den Verband und den Geschäftsführer des Verbandes.

Herr Held als Repräsentant des Verbandes, der diese Briefe auf offiziellem Verbandspapier als Verbandspräsident geschrieben hat, ist da für mich als Person aber eben auch der Verband..

Sonst hätte er es auf Privatpapier schreiben müsssen, damit es sich klar um seine private Meinung und nicht um Verbandsmeinung handelt.

Wenn ein Verbandspräsident Briefe auf Verbandspapier schreibt, ist das eine offizielle Verbandsmitteilung.

Ansosnten müsste sich der Verband dann davon distanzieren und beim Präsidenten die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erwirken...

Das wird dann wohl genauso ausgehen, wie beim Versuch, Helmut Kohl zum offenlegen der Schwarzspender an die CDU zu bringen..


----------



## mcrae (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ok, einer noch...

Sie sagte das sie ihren Weihnachtskarpfen selber schlachten würde und dafür keinen Schein und keine Prüfung bräuchte.

Darauf bezog sich auch die berechtigte Kritik aus dem LSFV-Forum.

So nun aber, Bis Morgen.


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Falsch es gab vor 3 Jahren ne WM in Deutschland in Berlin.
> 
> Es gibt etliche große Veranstaltungen vom DAV in Deutschland,und sogar nen paar vom VDSF nur hier mit anderen Regeln.
> 
> ...




vom vdsf ausgetragen bzw. am vdsf gewässer???

ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben....diverse differenzen zwischen den feeder- wettkampfanglern und dem vdsf.

das ganze ist aber auch ländersache...der eine hat nen wettkampfverbot ..der andere nicht.


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> vom vdsf ausgetragen bzw. am vdsf gewässer???
> 
> ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben....diverse differenzen zwischen den feeder- wettkampfanglern und dem vdsf.
> 
> das ganze ist aber auch ländersache...der eine hat nen wettkampfverbot ..der andere nicht.


 

Ne DAV Gewässer,es ging mir darum das ja angeblich Wettkampfangeln in Deutschland strikt verboten ist.

Nun erklär mir einer wie das dann ging.

Ach ja es wurde gehältert in Setzkeschern und die fische umgesetzt.

#h


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne DAV Gewässer,es ging mir darum das ja angeblich Wettkampfangeln in Deutschland strikt verboten ist.
> 
> Nun erklär mir einer wie das dann ging.
> 
> #h




wer sagt das "wettkampfangeln in deutschland verboten ist"? 

angeln ist länder sache. damit hat der bund nichts oder nur sehr wenig mit zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Sie sagte das sie ihren Weihnachtskarpfen selber schlachten würde und dafür keinen Schein und keine Prüfung bräuchte



Und genau damit hat sie vollkommen recht!
Braucht sie nicht!!
Und zwar egal, ob sie den aus einem Privatteich hat oder beim Züchter das selber macht oder beim Händler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> wer sagt das "wettkampfangeln in deutschland verboten ist"?



Der VDSF-Bund sagt das in seinen angelpolitischen Leitlinien, an welche sich die Landesverbände zu halten haben und die das deswegen (leider zu oft erfolgreich) versucht haben, in allen Bundesländern durchzusetzen..

Die Heuchelei, dass genau diese VDSF-Verbände und Vereine das gleiche immer noch  genauso machen, nur unter anderem Namen (Traditions/Gemeinschaftsfischen), zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr, was man von einem solchen Verband zu halten hat..


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> wer sagt das "wettkampfangeln in deutschland verboten ist"?
> 
> .


 

Wer das sagt :vik:#6 bemühe mal tante gooogel,wie oft du diese aussage findest.

lg#h


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne DAV Gewässer,es ging mir darum das ja angeblich Wettkampfangeln in Deutschland strikt verboten ist.
> 
> Nun erklär mir einer wie das dann ging.
> 
> ...




Nennt sich "Hegefischen" mit sinvoller Verwertung des Fanges wie z.B. Bestandsregulierung um Verbuttungserscheinungen vorzubeugen, der Fang wird dann beispielsweise als Schweinefutter abgegeben...


----------



## Rolfhubert (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@thomas

Die Prüfung kannste eh in der Pfeife rauchen.
Ich möchte angeln und nicht Fischwirt werden |uhoh:
Guckt euch doch mal die Fragen an,die hier von
"frischen" Scheininhabern gestellt werden.
Da kommt bei mir die Frage auf "Was haben die gelernt"

Aber in Deutschland zählt ja nur das,
was man auf dem Papier hat.
Nicht das was man kann #q

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> wer sagt das "wettkampfangeln in deutschland verboten ist"?
> 
> angeln ist länder sache. damit hat der bund nichts oder nur sehr wenig mit zu tun.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der VDSF-Bund sagt das in seinen angelpolitischen Leitlinien, an welche sich die Landesverbände zu halten haben und die das deswegen (leider zu oft erfolgreich) versucht haben, in allen Bundesländern durchzusetzen..
> 
> Die Heuchelei, dass genau diese VDSF-Verbände und Vereine das gleiche immer noch  genauso machen, nur unter anderem Namen (Traditions/Gemeinschaftsfischen), zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr, was man von einem solchen Verband zu halten hat..




bekannt!

aber kein bundesgesetz...oder?
länder- u. verbandssache?

aber offensichtlich ist der DAv ja auch gegen wettkampfangeln.   

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Nennt sich "Hegefischen" mit sinvoller Verwertung des Fanges wie z.B. Bestandsregulierung um Verbuttungserscheinungen vorzubeugen, der Fang wird dann beispielsweise als Schweinefutter abgegeben...


 
Eine WM hat also keine Gewinner und gilt nicht als Wettkampf???

Ich richte selber Angeln aus für bis zu 150 Mann,ich bin bestens Informiert was unsere Verbände nach aussen tragen.

Und ich bin bestens Info was VDSF/DAV betrifft,hab da "noch" so 1-2-3 Ämter am Ar.....,auf z.t. Landesebene die sich damit ständig befassen müssen.

lg#h


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php


 

Das waren erste Gespräche zur Fusion ein Rantasten...was jetzt ist sehen wir hier.

#h


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Trotz allem ist der DAV lockerer als der VDSF!!!

ist halt so...


----------



## Luku (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



gründler schrieb:


> Das waren erste Gespräche zur Fusion ein Rantasten...was jetzt ist sehen wir hier.
> 
> #h




rantasten ist gut. 

die herren haben klare aussagen getroffen...

pro c&R z.B.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Luku schrieb:


> rantasten ist gut.
> 
> die herren haben klare aussagen getroffen...
> 
> pro c&R z.B.



...und schaut man sich die Körperhaltung - *von Beiden* -  auf dem ersten Bild an, kann man schon ahnen bzw. erkennen, das es nicht gut gehen wird 

Das ist im Übrigen nicht so daher gebrabbelt...
ich empfehle hierbei einen Besuch einschlägiger Seminare #h


----------



## vierkant (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Huiii, was für Comments ...

Ich habe zuviele Knüppel vor die Beine (bei zwischen wäre man ja  gefallen  ) bekommen, als das ich an Zufälle glaube. Es wird zuviel  Energie aufgewendet, un Haare in der Suppe zu finden, als sich auf seine  eigenen Aufgaben zu kümmern.

Eine Kernaussage des VDSF: Wettangeln ist verboten. Ich frage mich wie  die ganzen Vereinsmeister der verschiedensten VDSF-Landesverbände gekürt  werden, vermutlich nur durch Casting(Sport).

Ich denke, wenn die Dinosaurier in die zweite Reihe (ohne noch weiter in  Hintergrund Fäden zu ziehen) getreten sind, haben wir eine Chance auf  eine Zusammenarbeit.

Greets


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Man muss nur den leider auch öfters recht steinigen Weg gehen und Kompromisse eingehen und auch anderen die Möglichkeit lassen ihre Sicht der Dinge unbeeinflusst darlegen zu können. Oft ist es nur der Tonfall der eine sehr zufriedenstellende Regelung/Übereinkunft verhindert.



Definitiv und unbestreitbar: *Ja !!!*

Alerdings unter der Voraussetzung das beide Parteien von obejektiven Warte aus diskutieren und offen kommunizieren.

Im Falle VDSF und Tierschutz ist jeder Kompromiss verlorenes Terrain und zieht weitere Nachteile hinterher.

Um Kompromisse eingehen zu können, muss zunächst einmal der Boden vorbereitet sein. Das geht im Falle des VDSF über harten, konsequenten Druck von außen und gleichzeitiges aufweichen von Strukturen von innen. 
Im schlimmsten Fall muss alles verbrannt werden, um aus der Asche was neues, vernünftiges entstehen zu lassen.

Reformwillige VDSFler finden in uns jederzeit einen Partner und Rückhalt. Die Betonköpfe werden zerbröselt.

Und grade der LSFV SH hat sich mit seinem Standpunkt zum Touristenangelschein und der Verbrüderung mit den schärfsten ernstzunehmenden Angelgegnern argumentativ so in eine Anglerfeindliche Ecke gestellt, dass es da keinerlei Kompromissbereitschaft mehr geben kann und darf. 
Hier ist zunächst eine komplette Kehrtwending des Verbandes nötig, um überhaupt erneute Gesprächsbereitschaft unsererseits zu erzeugen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Thomas: Eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft in beiden Verbänden ist weder vom VDSF noch vom DAV gewünscht. Der Beitritt zum anderen Verband ist nur zusammen mit der Kündigung des einen möglich. Zumindest hier in NRW.

@Rolfhubert: Die Einzelmitgliedschaft im AGSB - so heißt in NRW der DAV-LV - kostet 33,50 EUR

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> @Thomas: Eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft in beiden Verbänden ist weder vom VDSF noch vom DAV gewünscht. Der Beitritt zum anderen Verband ist nur zusammen mit der Kündigung des einen möglich. Zumindest hier in NRW.


Schon klar, mir gings nur darum, faire Wege aufzuzeigen...
;-))


----------



## flasha (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Guten Morgen,

Wäre es theoretisch möglich einen Verband auf die Beine zu stellen der quasi in Konkurrenz zu dem vorhandenen tritt? Mir geht es nur um die Theorie. Oder ist die Frage total abstrakt?

Lg
Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Du kannst jederzeit einen Verband gründen - wenn Du Dir das antun willst. Viel Arbeit, wenig Anerkennung (auch wenn DU was für statt gegen Angler machen willst).

Besser wäre es, den besseren Verband zu unterstützen.

Dazu die Fakten als Entscheidungshilfe (wieder als Zitat zum einfachden drüberscrollen, für diejenigen, die das schon kennen):



> *Aus VDSF-Satzung:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flasha (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Nein, mir ging es nur um die Möglichkeit! Antun will ich mir sowas nicht. Dafür gibt es weitaus bessere die sich mit der Materie auskennen und die mit Herzen dabei sind. Ich will doch nur unserem liebsten Hobby nachgehen ohne ständige Verbote usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Ich will doch nur unserem liebsten Hobby nachgehen ohne ständige Verbote usw.



Wie wohl die meisten Angler - ausser wohl die, welche in den VDSF-Vereinen organisiert sind und die ja ihren Vereinen nicht genug Druck machen, um diese katastrophale Politik ds VDSF zu ändern oder eben zum DAV überzutreten und die daher zumindest immer weitere Einschränkungen für uns Angler billigend in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Rolfhubert (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Guten Morgen

@hphoe  Danke #6

....und hier direkt mal der link für NRW

http://www.agsb.net/index.html

schönen Tag 
                 Rolf


----------



## vierkant (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



flasha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Wäre es theoretisch möglich einen Verband auf die Beine zu stellen der quasi in Konkurrenz zu dem vorhandenen tritt? Mir geht es nur um die Theorie. Oder ist die Frage total abstrakt?
> 
> ...



Klar, stand doch schon in der Begründung zu Ablehnung des VDSF. Es wurde plötzlich über die Gründung eines Mitteldeutschen Anglerverbandes gesprochen!


----------



## flasha (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



vierkant schrieb:


> Klar, stand doch schon in der Begründung zu Ablehnung des VDSF. Es wurde plötzlich über die Gründung eines Mitteldeutschen Anglerverbandes gesprochen!




Achso ok! Danke! Es ist momentan einfach zuviel Input |uhoh::q|uhoh: Werde das mal alles in Ruhe im Köpfchen sortieren...


----------



## Rumpel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Liebe DAV Gemeinde,

es könnte ja auch durchaus sein das es tatsächlich so ist wie vom VDSF geschildert? Schon mal daran einen Gedanken verschwendet, oder kann nichts sein was nicht sein darf??? In dem Fall hat der VDSF absolut richtig gehandelt, zum Hampelmann braucht er sich nicht machen. 

Schon mal daran gedacht das es evtl. beim VDSF so übel gar nicht ist und das gro der Mitglieder mit der Verbandsarbeit sehr zufrieden ist? Vielleicht ist die Meinung  die hier von den DAVlern kund getan wird auch nicht repräsentativ und im DAV selbst brodelt es gewaltig, sonst würde der DAV Brandenburg sicher nicht mit der Konkurrenz liebäugeln.

Vielleicht ist es auch so das Vereine die sich einem Verband anschließen möchten, sich im VDSF besser vertreten fühlen und  die Mitgliederzahl deshalb beim VDSF so hoch ist? Aber da sich das wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Gedankengut der Herren hier deckt, ist das natürlich ausgeschlossen.

Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Oh nein, das ist keineswegs ausgeschlossen.

Vielleicht ist ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der VdSF gewisse anglerunfreundliche Punkte seiner Satzung mal überdenkt.

Vielleicht ist es ja sogar tatsächlich so, dass Angler deswegen einem Verein beitreten, weil sie gar nicht in erster Linie angeln wollen, sondern weil ihnen die Naturschutzvereine zu wenig tun.

Aber wenn die überwältigende Mehrheit aller Angler in Deutschland auf Setzkescher, Nachtangeln, Gemeinschaftsangeln, ... verzichten möchte und gerne und bewusst jeden Fisch abknüppelt, der an den Haken gegangen ist, warum gibt es hier und in anderen Angelforen dann die ganzen Diskussionen und Kritiken zu diesen Themen?

Aus Zufriedenheit heraus wird keiner gegen irgendwas meckern.

Ich bin übrigens weder im DAV noch im VdSF und werde mich hüben wie drüben nicht durch irgendeine Vereinszugehörgkeit an irgendeinen dieser Verbände binden. Mein Anliegen ist lediglich, dass die bürokratischen Hindernisse für alle Angler in Deutschland abgebaut werden, auch und insbesondere für die Unorganisierten.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal belegen, was der VdSF in dieser Richtung tut!?!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Rumpel schrieb:


> sonst würde der DAV Brandenburg sicher nicht mit der Konkurrenz liebäugeln.



Was bzw. wer sagt dir, dass es so ist?

Mir hat ein Vöglein etwas zugezwitschert, dass die lobende Erwähnung "meiner" Brandenburger in einem ganz anderen Licht dastehen lässt.


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Also wenn man etwas tiefer in der Materie steckt, kann man erkennen das der VDSF in seiner Stellungnahme Sachverhalte verdreht um sich in ein gutes Licht zu rücken.

Im übrigen sind die mir bekannten Verbandsvertreter mehr oder weniger für eine Fusion gewesen. Mir sind von Verbandsvertretern, zu meinem Leidwesen, keine kritischen Stimmen bekannt.

Ich weiß auch nicht was der VDSF mit den Beiträgen im Blinker oder anderswo hat. Die sind doch wachsweich und freundlich geschrieben.

Um es mal an einem Bsp zu verdeutlichen, der Verschmelzungsvertrag wurde durch die 12er-Kommision erarbeitet und beidseitig abgestimmt. Nach dem Fischereitag hat das VDSF-Präsidium einfach eine neue Version erstellt. 

Im übrigen müssen einige Verbandsvertreter des DAV erkennen, dass die Basis mitnichten mit ihren Plänen übereinstimmt. Nicht Herr ... . Dieser Gegenwind äußert sich z.B. in einer festgelegten Mitgliederabstimmung zur "Fusion" in einem Regionalverband des DAV. Diese sollte erst nach Beendigung der Verhandlungen durchgeführt werden. Zuvor ist es laut Beschluss festgeschrieben, dass den abstimmenden Mitgliedern alle nötigen Unterlagen zur Einsicht vorzulegen sind. Hernach kann jedes Mitglied entscheiden ob es einer Übernahme zustimmt oder nicht. 
Es scheint, dass diese abstimmung dem VDSF nicht schmeckt. Sie sprengt natürlich den Zeitrahmen den sich der VDSF gesteckt hat.

Ich persönlich sehe nicht ein warum ich mich von den Verbänden überfahren lassen sollte und in ein paar Jahren die schlichte Mitteilung erhalte das z.B. der Setzkescher verboten wurde usw.. Ich zahle Mitgliedsbeitrag an den Verband, also habe ich m.M. auch ein Wort mitzureden wenn der Verband grundlegende Änderungen plant. 


Im übrigen fehlt es an den stichhaltigen Gründen für eine "Fusion". Das mit "einer gemeinsamen Stimme" ist ja wohl nur eine hohle Phrase. Und der VDSF braucht wohl kaum die paar Mitglieder mehr zum überleben. Nein, für die Übernahme gibt es andere, tiefgreifendere Gründe. Ich glaube nicht, dass das ehrenhafte Gründe sind.


----------



## Piet81 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Was bzw. wer sagt dir, dass es so ist?
> 
> Mir hat ein Vöglein etwas zugezwitschert, dass die lobende Erwähnung "meiner" Brandenburger in einem ganz anderen Licht dastehen lässt.




Wäre schön. wenn das Vögelchen mal offen trällern könnte, dann würde es nicht zu komischen Spekulationen kommen.

Ganz allgemein würde etwas mehr Transparenz der gesamten Verbandsarbeit gut tun, das ganze verbandliche Gemauschel finde ich sowieso etwas anstengend.

Liebe Grüße

P.S. gibt es schon nähere Infos, wann der DAV sich mal intensiver zu dem Aussetzen der Gespräche äußert???


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hallo miteinander,

um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Die Fusion ist gescheitert.

Weiter bemerkenswert ist, dass lediglich die DAV-Protektionisten hier im Forum sich mit der Tatsache schwer tun. Wieso? Warum?

Zeit sich ruhig hinzusetzen, durchzuatmen und nachzudenken was das zu bedeuten hat.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Rumpel schrieb:


> Liebe DAV Gemeinde,
> ...



Liebe VdSV Gemeinde:q,
wie in vielen Threads im Forum Politik und Verbände zu lesen ist, bin ich kein verbohrter Gegner des VdSF, aber eben auch kein Befürworter vieler vom Verband vertretenen Leitlinien. Der DAV und der VdSF sind beides anerkannte Anglerverbände, deren Mitglieder das selbe wollen. Nämlich angeln:vik:.
Soviel vornweg um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen.
Aber vielleicht hat Rumpel ja sogar Recht. Vielleicht hat ja wirklich nicht der VdSF sondern der DAV die Fusion platzen lassen. Was sich hinter den Kulissen abgespielt hat werden wir wohl nie erfahren und am Ende interessieren mich einzelne Details auch nicht.
Mit Sicherheit stimmt sogar die Vermutung, dass es auch in den Reihen des DAV gewaltig brodelt. Und vielleicht ist letzteres sogar dafür verantwortlich, dass es eben nicht zu einer Fusion unter dem Vorzeichen von angelpolitischen Leitlinien des VdSF gekommen ist#6. Vielleicht haben die Funktionäre des DAV die Stimmung an der eigenen Basis vorher einfach unterschätzt. Vielleicht wollen wir in Brandeburg weiterhin selbst entscheiden welcher Fisch beim Nachtangeln in den Kescher und welcher zurück ins Wasser wandert.
Vielleicht liege ich aber auch völlig falsch.
Was ich dagegen nicht glaube ist, das die Basis des DAV in Brandenburg einer einseitigen Fusion mit dem VdSF ohne dem Dachverband zustimmen würde. 
Von daher finde ich die Umgarnungen des VdSF mit "ihren Freunden aus Brandenburg" ein wenig... Nun mir fehlen die Worte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Rumpel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oh nein, das ist keineswegs ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der VdSF gewisse anglerunfreundliche Punkte seiner Satzung mal überdenkt.
> 
> ...


#

Ok, sorry das  ist, wie auch die gebetsmühlenartigen Wiederholungen von Thomas, reinster Populismus. Dagegen komm ich hier nicht an- vieles davon ist schlichtweg falsch, und wird auch nicht richtiger wenn man es noch hunderttausendmal wiederholt. "Ein Naturschutzverband mit des Anglers Kohle unterstützt", "Kein Angel- sondern Naturschutzverband" wenn ich sowas lese, würde ich gerne was schreiben was eine Sperre nach sich ziehen würde. Das ist jedesmal ein Schlag in die Fresse vieler die sich den Arsch aufreissen für die Anglerei in Deutschland!

Wer macht denn die Arbeit in Brüssel? Kormoranmanagementplan, Demo in Ulm, EAA, Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, fischverträgliche Wasserkraftwerke, Grüne Woche... usw. Der DAV oder was? Eher nicht, das ist lediglich Trittbrettfahrerei... Stattdessen wird dem Volk genau das erzählt was es hören will... Gleicht irgerndwie der Linken...

Der Dachverband gibt weder ein Nachtangelverbot noch ein Setzkescherverbot noch sonst irgerndwelche Verbote vor, bezüglich des Grundes der Angelfischerei gibt er Empfehlungen vor, die die Mitglieder nicht angreifbar machen, dh. er gibt Rechtssicherheit vor.

Setzkescherverbote, Nachtangelverbote sind Auswüchse der Demokratie, dh. diese werden von den Landesverbänden erlassen. Hier mischt sich der Dachverband nicht ein und das ist auch gut so. Hessen hatte den Setzkescherverbot und er wurde wieder erlassen weil die Vereine bzw. Mitglieder das nicht stützten. 

Würden andere Personen in den Vereinsvorständen sitzen, welche die eben nicht hinter diversen Beschlüssen des Landesverband stehen, würde sich auch jeder Beschluss wieder ändern lassen. Ein jedes Mitglied im Verein wählt seinen Vertreter...

So und jetzt weiter predigen, wems Spaß macht... Ich hoffe nur das sich das gemeine lesende Anglervolk hier nicht komplett blenden lässt...


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Die Fusion ist gescheitert.
> 
> ...



Da haben sich wohl unsere Beiträge überschnitten. 
Nein ich tue mich nicht schwer damit. Ich bin sogar ein wenig froh drum, wie Du weiter oben lesen kannst. Davon ab ist es mir eigentlich auch völlig egal, in welcher Verband wer ist. Am Wasser habe ich noch nie jemanden danach gefragt und auch im im Board bewerte ich Beiträge doch nicht nach der Verbandszugehörigkeit. Die ist mir sowas von egal. Ich will angeln und die Frage stellt sich dabei nicht nach dem Verband sondern danach: "Und, schon was gefangen?"|wavey:

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Der Dachverband gibt weder ein Nachtangelverbot noch ein Setzkescherverbot noch sonst irgerndwelche Verbote vor, bezüglich des Grundes der Angelfischerei gibt er Empfehlungen vor, die die Mitglieder nicht angreifbar machen, dh. er gibt Rechtssicherheit vor.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig...
Richtig ist, dass der Bundesverband wegen des Föderalismus (DAV wie VDSF) sich nicht in Belange der Landeseverbände einmischen kann/will/darf, sondern nur empfehlend wirken.

Ich finde das schade und würde mir wünschen, das beide Bundesverbände sozusagen die angelpolitische "Richtlinienkompetenz" hätten und in allen Bundesländern für ein bundeseinheiitliches Fischereirecht kämpfen würden (in meinen Augen natürlich möglichst liberal..;-))..). 

Und das die vielbeschworenen "Unerschiede in den Ländern" nicht per Gesetz einzeln geregelt werden würden, sondern den jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschaftern überlassen. Denn Angeln ist ganz Deutschland gleich - also gleiche Angelgesetze für ganz Deutschland.

Hege und Bewirschaftung der Gewässer ist aber auch nicht bundeslandspezifisch, sondern gewässerspezifisch und gehört daher wie gesagt auch nicht bundeslandeinheitlich gesetzlich geregelt, sondern gewässerspezifisch den Bewirtschaftern übertragen mit Empfehlungen oder Ratschlägen seitens der Behörden.



In Niedersachsen scheint es gerade so zu sein, dass wieder versucht wird, ein generelles Setzkescherverbot von Ministeriumsseite durchzudrücken.

Und die dabei verwendete Argumentation hat einen der Ursprünge in den falschen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des VDSF-Bund, weil diese aus lauter Angst vor den Tierschützern noch bessere sein wollten. Auch wenn man  das für 1994 noch rechtfertigen könnte (was ich nicht tue, ich wäre da immer noch für eine Abgrenzung), gilt das gleiche heute immer noch - und das trotz zig Urteilen, rechtswissenschaftlichen Arbeiten etc., die gerade diesen angelpolitischen Ansichten des VDSF-Bund  widersprechen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209318

Daher ist schon der VDSF-Bund ursächlich "mit schuld" an den vielen Setzkescherverboten (und anderen Einschränkungen für Angler).

Hier die Gründe für die "Mitschuld" beim Setzkescher:


> *Grundlage vieler Setzkescherverbote:*
> http://vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html
> 
> *Seit 1994 bis heute unverändert gültig* sind die Ausführungen des VDSF zum Thema Wettfischen.
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin übrigens weder im DAV noch im VdSF und werde mich hüben wie drüben nicht durch irgendeine Vereinszugehörgkeit an irgendeinen dieser Verbände binden. Mein Anliegen ist lediglich, dass die bürokratischen Hindernisse für alle Angler in Deutschland abgebaut werden, auch und insbesondere für die Unorganisierten.
> ...



Wie ich darüber denke habe ich bereits  hier geschrieben:


> Ich finde es auch gut und absolut vorteilhaft für die Angler (und dabei  gerade die Gelegenheitsangler und Urlauber), wie man in den  skandinavischen Ländern an eine Angelberechtigung kommt. Aber dort sind  die Voraussetzungen auch andere. Es gibt auf die Fläche gesehen, mehr  Wasser und weniger Angler. Daher ist der Angeldruck auch nicht so hoch  und die Gewässer haben oft ihren natürlichen Bestand. Ganz abgesehen  davon, dass es viel weniger menschliche Einflüsse wie industrielle  Abwässer, Verbauung, Beeinträchtigung von natürlicher Reproduktion usw.  gibt, hält sich der zu bewirtschaftende Aufwand in Grenzen.
> In Brandenburg dagegen würde es ohne die Bewirtschaftung und Pflege der  Gewässer durch die einzelnen DAV-Gruppen um die Angelgewässer schlecht  aussehen.


Ich fände es ebenfalls vorteilhaft das Angeln in Deutschland zu endbürokratisieren. 
ABER gerade am Beispiel Brandenburg zeigt sich, wie wichtig die Vereine für die Gewässer sind und das Angeln. Sich also nur hinzustellen und in den Wunden der Verbände zu bohren finde ich nicht gerade toll. Wie man hier an vielen Beiträgen von Mitgliedern beider Verbände sieht, sind die einzelnen Mitglieder der Vereine sehr wohl auch selbst in der Lage sich zu artikulieren und ihre durchaus sehr vielseitigen und vielleicht auch mal konträren Interessen durchzusetzen. 
Damit will ich nicht den ungebundenen Angelern des Recht absprechen, angeln gehen zu dürfen  oder ihre persönliche Meinung zu den einzelnen Themen zu äußern. Man nennt sowas vielleicht auch außerparlamentarische Oppostition. Die braucht es auch, aber das ständige Rumgehacke auf den Verbänden nervt. 
Auch ich bin nicht immer mit meinem DAV einverstanden, aber wenn es die Arbeiten in den Vereinen und den damit verbundenen Kompromisse nicht gäbe, dann wüßte ich nicht wer die Gewässer bewirtschaften soll, in denen wir *ALLE* angeln wollen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Rumpel schrieb:


> ...
> Wer macht denn die Arbeit in Brüssel? Kormoranmanagementplan, Demo in Ulm, EAA, Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, fischverträgliche Wasserkraftwerke, Grüne Woche... usw. Der DAV oder was?
> ...



Soso, dann mach dich doch bitte mal kundig wie das in Vorbereitung auf die letzte Grüne Woche gelaufen ist und wie der VDSF mit seinem "Fusionspartner" umgegangen ist.

Wenns um die Mitgliederzahlen und den damit zusammenhängenden Stimmengewichtungen geht pocht der VDSF darauf das der DAV Juniorpartner ist. Wenns ums Geld geht möchte man gern 50:50 haben. #d

Schönen Dank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Auch ich bin nicht immer mit meinem DAV einverstanden, aber wenn es die Arbeiten in den Vereinen und den damit verbundenen Kompromisse nicht gäbe, dann wüßte ich nicht wer die Gewässer bewirtschaften soll, in denen wir ALLE angeln wollen.


Gilt aber genauso auch für Vereine, die dem VDSF angeschlossen sind.

Und meistens sind auch nicht die Vereine das Problem (haben wir auch nie so behauptet), sondern die Probleme entstehen vor Ort meist durch die Verbände, denen die Vereine angehören und die umetzen müssen/sollen, was Verbände ihnen dann vorgeben..

Wenn man gleichzeitig weiss, dass sich viel zu wenig Angler um Angelpolitik kümmern und ebenso, dass die Kommunkationswege nicht gerade den schnellen Austausch fördern, bzw. viele Angler (sei es aus Desinteresse, sei es aus Bequemlichkeit, sei es weil sie nicht von oben richtig informiert wurden) gar nicht wissen, was eigentlich abgeht, daher ist es so eminent wichtig, dass man alle Möglichkeiten zur Information der Angler nutzt, die heute gegeben sind.

Alle Institutionen, Vereine, Verbände, Parteien, Behörden etc. müssen heute damit leben, dass nicht mehr alleine in diesen Strukturen diskutiert und entschieden werden kann.

Die Menschen lassen sich das so nicht mehr gefallen. 

Stuttgart21 ist dafür nur ein Beispiel..

Jeder muss jetzt lernen, damit umzugehen, dass man den bisher üblichen Institutionen - vor allem dann, wenn sie nur eine Minderheit vertreten (gilt für beide Verbände) - weder das Vertrauen per se noch automatisch die Legitimation zusprechen wird.

Sicher wird es noch viele geben, die diesen alten Zeiten nachtrauern - aber sie werden es nich mehr zurückdrehen können..  

Und es wird sich zeigen, wie die Verbände damit zukünftig umgehen werden..


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Rumpel schrieb:


> Ok, sorry das  ist, ... reinster Populismus.



Stimmt, sorry, Du hast recht.
Das war tatsächlich viel zu populistisch und ging an der Sache vorbei.
Ich hoffe, Du nimmst meine Entschuldigung an.


Da Du ja offenkundig zu denjenigen gehörst, die sich bewusst und gezielt engagieren und mit der Gesamtthematik befassen, finde ich es begrüßenswert, dass Du in den aufgezählten positiven Dingen der Verbandsarbeit einen Nachweis für bereits jetzt schon verfolgte Ziele findest.
Wenn Dein Engagement so weit geht, auch die kritisierten Punkte genauso anzugehen, ist das genau der Ansatz, nach dem wir letztlich suchen und die wir uns von einem gemeinsamen großen Verband wünschen würden:
Ein Verband für Angler und Anglerinteressen zu sein!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Wäre schön. wenn das Vögelchen mal offen trällern könnte, dann würde es nicht zu komischen Spekulationen kommen.



Ich würde, wenn ich stichhaltig könnte!

Im Moment sind aber auch meine Infos nur unbestätigte Gerüchte. Insofern gäben die einer weiteren Spekulation auch nur Vorschub.

*Das Folgende bitte ich also dringend als meine rein persönliche, aus den mir zugänglichen Informationen gebildete aber nicht zwingend den tatsächlichen Vorgängen entsprungene Sicht der Dinge zu behandeln:*

Offenbar scheint es so, dass sich der LAVB zunächst grundsätzlich gegen eine Fusion mit dem VDSF ausgesprochen hat. Ohne die Zustimmung des LAVB wäre es also gar nicht erst zu Verhandlungen diesbezüglich gekommen. Was nun schlußentlich zu einem Umdenken geführt hat, kann ich nicht mal vermuten. Aber es muss ein Umdenken gegeben haben (wenn denn die anfängliche Ablehnung tatsächlich bestanden hat).

Im Tenor der Stellungnahme des VDSF, könnte sich also insbesondere die lobende Erwähnung des LAVB auch so lesen lassen:

Die Brandenburger sind wenigstens bereit gewesen zuzuhören, ihre Meinung zu überdenken und Verhandlungsbereitschaft zu zeigen.

Diese Argumentationsqualität würde durchaus zum VDSF bzw. seiner bisher in Erscheinung getretenen Repräsentanten passen.

Aber wie gesagt (und darauf lege ich gesteigerten Wert!): meine Sichtweise stützt sich lediglich auf Informationen, die mir zugänglich sind und die selbst wieder auf nicht bestätigte Informationen beruhen.

Solange es insbesondere vom LAVB dazu keine offizielle Stellungnahme gibt, sind das alles auch nur wilde Spekulationen.


----------



## snofla (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

wie schaffte es der VDSF zu dieser Mitgliederzahl,mit irgendwas müssen die ja überzeugt haben..............oder war die Arbeit/Werbung/ Organisation des DAV so schlecht das keine Leute/Vereine sich zur Mitgliedschaft überzeugen lassen konnten.............nur mal so als Frage


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Tomasz, da gebe ich Dir völlig recht und ich zweifele auch absolut nicht an der Berechtigung und dem Sinn der Vereine.
Ganz im Gegenteil bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass ohne die Angelvereine die Gewässer in Deutschland längst den Bach runter gegangen wären.
Aber würde ich persönlich mich an einen Verein binden, wäre es für mich auch geradezu Verpflichtung, mich für genau dessen Gewässer einzusetzen, denn wenn ich mich engagieren möchte, dann nicht als einfach nur zahlender Nutznießer der Arbeit anderer. Also stecke ich mein persönliches Engagement eben genau hier rein, ins AB, und das dafür mit voller Kraft, statt überall nur ein bisschen.
Ich möchte einfach nicht zu denen gehören, die sich an einen Verein und dessen Gewässer binden, damit finanziell irgendeinen Verband unterstützen und anschließend den Schwamm-drüber-Blues spielen, Hauptsache man kann irgendwo angeln und für die andere, wichtige und richtige Variante, sich dann in einem Verein auch persönlich einzubringen, fehlt mir schlichtweg die Zeit.
Wenn wir mal einen gemeinsamen Verband haben, der die Möglichkeit der Einzelmitgliedschaft bietet und mit dessen Zielen und Werten ich ein großes Maß an Übereinstimmung finde, würde ich das überdenken. Noch und aktuell ist es aber noch nicht so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> wie schaffte es der VDSF zu dieser Mitgliederzahl,


Weil kein Angler gefragt wurde, ob er bei Vereinseinttritt auch gleichzeitig den Verband unterstützen und bezahlen wollte (gilt auch für DAV!).
Er wurde bei Vereinsbeitritt Zwangsmitglied des Verbandes oder konte dann dem Verein nicht beitreten..


Und weil der VDSF als ehemaliger "Westverband" einfach eine größere Anglerzahl auf Grund der Einwohnerzahl zur Verfügung hatte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



snofla schrieb:


> wie schaffte es der VDSF zu dieser Mitgliederzahl,mit irgendwas müssen die ja überzeugt haben..............oder war die Arbeit/Werbung/ Organisation des DAV so schlecht das keine Leute/Vereine sich zur Mitgliedschaft überzeugen lassen konnten.............nur mal so als Frage



Wohl eher ein Problem welches auf regionale gegebenheiten zurück zu führen ist.

Wer im Osten lebt war(ist) im DAV und wer im Westen lebte war (ist) im VDSF.

Es gab zwar auch Vereine, die den verband gewechselt haben aber leider fehlte den meisten der Mut oder sie waren sich zu fein in den "Ostverband" einzutrten.

Immerhin müsste man sich eingestehen etwas falsch gemacht zu haben.

Und das fällt bekanntlich den meisten mehr als schwer . . .


----------



## Piet81 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Das läßt sich relativ leicht sagen:

Der VDSF hatte das BRD-Monopol, der DAV das in der DDR.

Wenn mann sich jetzt einfach mal die Flächen vor der Wende und das Mitgliederpotential anschaut, dann erklärt sich der Unterschied von ganz alleine. 

Daran hat auch die Wende (fast) nichts geändert. DAV in SH hat ein Schattendasein genauso wie z.B. der VDSF in Sachsen-Anhalt. 

Man kann sagen:Natürlich gewachsen, mangels fehlender Alternativen vor der Wende.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Piet81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wäre schön. wenn das Vögelchen mal offen trällern könnte, dann würde es nicht zu komischen Spekulationen kommen.
> ...


Es wird dazu nach meinem Wissen eine Veröffentlichung des DAV kommen.
Das wird gerade aber zuerst in den Gremien besprochen und abgestimmt..


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@snofla:
Deutschland vor der Wende:
west mehr Einwohner als ost
west mehr Angler als ost
-> mehr Vereine, mehr Mitglieder, weil beide eine Monopolstellung hatten und weil es schlichtweg "normal" war, dass ein Verein dem entsprechenden Verband angehörte.

Damals gabs ja auch keine Diskussionen übers Angeln, keine selbst ernannten Tierrechtler, die sich massiv gegen die Angler stellten, etc. 
Und als die dann kamen, waren sie in der Regel aktiver, lauter und einflussreicher, als die vielen netten alten Herren in den Verbandsführungen...Der Rest ist traurige Geschichte


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder muss jetzt lernen, damit umzugehen, dass man den bisher üblichen Institutionen - vor allem dann, wenn sie nur eine Minderheit vertreten (gilt für beide Verbände) - weder das Vertrauen per se noch automatisch die Legitimation zusprechen wird.
> ...



Eine automatische Legitimation kann und soll es meiner Meinung auch nicht geben.
Wenn ein Verband wie der Brandenburger DAV aber für die von ihm bewirtschafteten und gepflegten Gewässer Regeln für ALLE Angler aufstellt und sich in diesem Zusammenhang auch mit den zuständigen Landesbehörden auseinander setzt, so finde ich das legitim. Wer sonst soll es tun?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



snofla schrieb:


> oder war die Arbeit/Werbung/ Organisation des DAV so schlecht das keine Leute/Vereine sich zur Mitgliedschaft überzeugen lassen konnten



Mit Sicherheit auch das ABER: es ist auch heute noch möglich, den gesamten DAV-Gewässerfond zu beangeln, OHNE DAV-Mitglied zu sein.

Der DAV gibt ein riesiges Kontingent an Tages- und Wochenkarten aus, die dann vollkommen unabhängig von jeglicher Vereinszugehörigkeit am kompletten Pool gelten.

Es besteht also gar keine Notwendigkeit, in einem DAV-Verein Mitglied zu sein, um angeln gehen zu können.

Ich selbst habe das viele Jahre so gehandhabt und bin nur (wieder ... ich war bereits zu DDR-Zeiten und bis kurz nach der Wende DAV-Mitglied) aus dem Grund in meinen Verein eingetreten, weil mir das spontane Angelngehen erschwert wurde, weil ich vorher eine Tageskarte lösen musste.

Und hier liegt auch der grundsätzliche Unterschied zum VDSF - und vermutlich sogar die Antwort auf deine Frage: DAV = Gewässerpool für alle ; VDSF = Vereinseigenes Gewässer i.d.R. nur für Vereinsmitglieder bzw. für zahlenmäßig äußerst begrenzte Gastangler.

Sprich: im VDSF-Gebiet bin ich quasi gezwungen, in einem Verein Mitglied zu sein, da ich ansonsten als Gastkartenangler Gefahr laufe, dass das Kontingent ausgeschöpft ist und ich schlicht keine Gastkarte mehr bekommen.

Der sich daraus ergebende Zwang zur Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist ungleich größer, als er es beim DAV jemals sein wird.

Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer allerdings die Regel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Wenn ein Verband wie der Brandenburger DAV aber für die von ihm bewirtschafteten und gepflegten Gewässer Regeln für ALLE Angler aufstellt und sich in diesem Zusammenhang auch mit den zuständigen Landesbehörden auseinander setzt, so finde ich das legitim. Wer sonst soll es tun?


Der Gewässerbewirtschafter für seine Gewässer soll das vor Ort regeln - vollkommen richtig.

Aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass er deswegen das Recht hat, ihm genehme Gesetze durchzudrücken (weder DAV noch VDSF).

Vor allem dann nicht, wenn das dann alle Angler betrifft mit entsprechenden Sanktionen und Einschränkungen.

Hier versuchen die Verbände doch nur die Verantwortung abzuschieben.

Damit man sagen kann:
Das will der Gesetzgenber so mit den Einschränkungen und dasss man nicht vor die Angler hinstehen muss und sagen:
Das wollen wir als Verband so..

Denn ich persönlich finde so ein Verhalten, aus purem Eigennutz der (Gewässer)Besitzenden anderen *gesetzliche* Einschränkungen aufzuerlegen zu wollen, als zutiefst unsozial und heuchlerisch.

Und das ist genau das, was ich mit dem Vergleich mit Stuttgart21 meinte:
Die Infos fliessen heute schneller, und sie kommen direkter an der Basis an.

Und damit müssen die Institutionen eben jetzt umgehen lernen..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass er deswegen das Recht hat, ihm genehme Gesetze durchzudrücken (weder DAV noch VDSF).



Doch, Thomas. Wenn sie im Sinne einer liberalen Angelpolitik sind, dann hat er sogar die verdammte Pflicht dazu.

[Nachtrag]

Wir erleben seit vielen Jahren eine Politik, die durch Populismus und übereiltem Aktionismus geprägt ist. Verbote sind an der Tagesordnung.

Hier haben insbesondere die Verbände die Pflicht, solchem Aktionismus einen Riegel vorzuschieben und sich als fachlich qualifiziertester Ansprechpartner der Politik zu etablieren.

Und das gilt sowohl auf komunaler Ebene, wie auch auf Bundesebene.


----------



## snofla (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

erstmal danke für die Erläuterung.........


----------



## Rumpel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ ivo

Aha, also anstatt 50% der Kosten mit zu tragen dann lieber ganz weg bleiben ist deiner Meinung natürlich voll in Ordnung???

Find ich absolut OK. Die Arbeit (von mehreren Monaten) lag beim VDSF, der DAV musste sich lediglich zur Hälfte an den Kosten beteiligen sonst nichts- das ist dann doch ein Schnäppchen...

Oder hab ich da falsch interpretiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ wolkenkrieger:
Du hast recht, ich hatte das aber ja nachfolgend noch präzisiert:


> Denn ich persönlich finde so ein Verhalten, aus purem Eigennutz der (Gewässer)Besitzenden anderen gesetzliche Einschränkungen aufzuerlegen zu wollen, als zutiefst unsozial und heuchlerisch.



Was genau impliziert, was Du schreibst:
*Wer sich Angelverband nennen will, hat die verdammte Pflicht gegen jede gesetzliche Einschränkung für Angler zu kämpfen.*

Für Einschränkungen, welche Gewässerbewirtschafter oder Verbände für ihre Mitglieder machen (wollen), sollen die auch jeweils gerade stehen und nicht den Gesetzgeber vorschieben können...


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wir erleben seit vielen Jahren eine Politik, die durch Populismus und übereiltem Aktionismus geprägt ist. Verbote sind an der Tagesordnung.
> 
> Hier haben insbesondere die Verbände die Pflicht, solchem Aktionismus einen Riegel vorzuschieben und sich als fachlich qualifiziertester Ansprechpartner der Politik zu etablieren.
> 
> Und das gilt sowohl auf komunaler Ebene, wie auch auf Bundesebene.




Das unterschreibe ich dir sofort!

Und zum Glück tun sie das auch, zumindest in S-H.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Und zum Glück tun sie das auch, zumindest in S-H.



Das tun sie ja in anderen Bundesländern auch - und zwar sowohl der VDSF, als auch der DAV.

Aber wir wissen beide, dass insbesondere im VDSF-Gebiet auch Regelungen durchgedrückt wurden, die jeglicher Sinnhaftigkeit entbehren und die betroffen Angelkollegen nur einschränken.

Und spätenstens hier hätte der Bundesverband die Pflicht gehabt, mahnend den Finger zu erheben.

Ich will ja keineswegs dem DAV gemachte Fehler absprechen. Auch "wir" haben Regelungen, die genauer betrachtet für'n A*sch sind (in Brb zum Beispiel, dürfte man theoretisch seine Karpfenmontagen nicht mit dem Boot raus fahren, weil ein Ausbringen nur in der Entfernung gestattet ist, wie ich sie auch werfen könnte) - aber sie sind (zumindest von denen ich weis) nicht so gravierend, wie zum Beispiel ein generelles Nachtangelverbot oder eben ein Abknüppelpflicht.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Die "Abknüppelpflicht" ist Sache des Landesverbandes in Bayern, das Nachtangelverbot ist Sache des Landesverbandes Baden-Württemberg. Da hat der VDSF keine Kompetenz einzuschreiten, da er als Bundesverband explizit für Bundesangelegenheiten zuständig ist und diese Regelungen definitiv Ländersache sind. Der LSFV ist zum Beispiel klar für die individuelle Entscheidung des einzelnen Anglers auch Fische wieder zurückzusetzen. Ein Nachtangelverbot ist hier oben in S-H vom Verband überhaupt kein Thema. Auch hier in S-H gibt es Nachtangelverbote, das betrifft aber nur Regelungen innerhalb einzelner Vereine und da auch überwiegend die ausgegebenen (Tages-)Gastkarten. Die Aussage das ein Angeln mit den Ziel alle gefangenen Fische grundsätzlich sowieso wieder zurückzusetzen lehne ich genauso wie der Verband ab.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Die "Abknüppelpflicht" ist Sache des Landesverbandes in Bayern.




Das gibt es dort so nicht mehr. Da Problem ist erledigt! (Auch wenn es die ewig nervigen Negativseher, Schwarzmaler und Panikmissionare nicht anerkennen wollen)
Ich habe diesbezüglich die neue rechtl. Situation und ihre Umsetzung hier im AB diese Woche erst dargelegt.
Einfach nachlesen.


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Wir erleben seit vielen Jahren eine Politik, die durch Populismus und übereiltem Aktionismus geprägt ist. Verbote sind an der Tagesordnung.
> 
> Hier haben insbesondere die Verbände die Pflicht, solchem Aktionismus einen Riegel vorzuschieben und sich als fachlich qualifiziertester Ansprechpartner der Politik zu etablieren.
> ...



Hätte von mir sein können:q.
Ja verdammt, auch wenn es für einige weh tut, der *Verband muss* Ansprechpartner in der Politik und damit Vertreter der Angler sein. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, ob organisierte oder nicht. Er ist es, der unsere Lobby vertritt, wer soll es denn sonst tun? 
Das diese Verbände als Lobby vielleicht nicht immer im Sinne aller handelt ist mir auch klar. Aber Verbandfunktionäre werden von unten nach oben gewählt. So funktioniert das nunmal. Jeder hat den Verband, den er verdient. Und wenn die ach doch so vielen unabhängigen Angler sich da mit einbringen wollen, dann liegt es an ihnen dies zu tun und sich zu engagieren. Engagieren in allen Belangen, der Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Pflege und der Gesetzgebung. Welchem Weg sie dazu beschreiten wollen ohne die Verbände? Ich weis es nicht.  
An den bestehenden Verbänden rum zunörgeln kann jeder. Das tun auch die "wahren" Umwelt- und Tierschützer. Aber das hilft keinem Angler in der Praxis weiter.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das gibt es dort so nicht mehr. Da Problem ist erledigt! (Auch wenn es die ewig nervigen Negativseher, Schwarzmaler und Panikmissionare nicht anerkennen wollen)
> Ich habe diesbezüglich die neue rechtl. Situation und ihre Umsetzung hier im AB diese Woche erst dargelegt.
> Einfach nachlesen.




Deshalb auch in "".

Ich hatte es gelesen.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hätte von mir sein können:q.
> Ja verdammt, auch wenn es für einige weh tut, der *Verband muss* Ansprechpartner in der Politik und damit Vertreter der Angler sein. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, ob organisierte oder nicht. Er ist es, der unsere Lobby vertritt, wer soll es denn sonst tun?
> Das diese Verbände als Lobby vielleicht nicht immer im Sinne aller handelt ist mir auch klar. Aber Verbandfunktionäre werden von unten nach oben gewählt. So funktioniert das nunmal. Jeder hat den Verband, den er verdient. Und wenn die ach doch so vielen unabhängigen Angler sich da mit einbringen wollen, dann liegt es an ihnen dies zu tun und sich zu engagieren. Engagieren in allen Belangen, der Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Pflege und der Gesetzgebung. Welchem Weg sie dazu beschreiten wollen ohne die Verbände? Ich weis es nicht.
> An den bestehenden Verbänden rum zunörgeln kann jeder. Das tun auch die "wahren" Umwelt- und Tierschützer. Aber das hilft keinem Angler in der Praxis weiter.
> ...




Ganz mein Reden, Thomasz!#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hi



			
				Thomas9904;3226289[B schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich Angelverband nennen will, hat die verdammte Pflicht gegen jede gesetzliche Einschränkung für Angler zu kämpfen.[/B]
> .


 
Nein!! Das ist nicht die Pflicht eines jeden Verbandes. Wenn der DAV das so sehen will, dann ist das seine Sache (sein Niveau).
Ich gehe von einem anderem Angelethos aus. Das impliziert Selbstbeschränkung und Verantwortung gegenüber den Fischen, den Gewässern und der Gesellschaft. Und ich denke so sieht es auch der VDSF.

Und es ist gut, dass es Alternativen gibt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> ...Die Aussage das ein Angeln mit den Ziel alle gefangenen Fische grundsätzlich sowieso wieder zurückzusetzen lehne ich genauso wie der Verband ab.



Da sind sich ja ein DAV-Mitglied und eine VdSF-Mitglied einig|wavey:. Das sehe ich genauso und auch im DAV ist reines C&R mit Recht nicht geduldet. Wer dazu eine andere Meinung hat, muss eben seinen eigenen Verband gründen und diese seine Meinung dann versuchen in der Politik durchzusetzen. Der DAV wird dies jedenfalls hoffentlich nicht tun.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Gutes Posting mcrae, an dem man wieder mal zeigen kann, um was es  eigentlich geht:

"Abknüppelpflicht" ist gesetzlich und vom Landesverband so gewollt.

Es wäre kein Problem, wenn der Landesverband das nicht per Gesetz allen Anglern aufdgedrückt hätte, sondern nur für seine Verbandsgewässer - dann müssen auch nur dessen Mitglieder damit klar kommen.

Das gleiche gilt fürs gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in B-W:
Der Verband hat schlicht nicht die Berechtigung - wie getan als die Regierung das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte - das zu verhindern (mit einem Gutachten, wie schlecht die Angler sind, die kann man nachts nicht ans Wasser lassen).

Wenn das der Verband meint dass Angler nachts nicht angeln sollen, darf der das und kann das für seine Gewässer umsetzen - aber nicht per Gesetz und damit andere Angler einschränken wollen.

*Und da sieht man die Krux an der Sache:
Wäre es nicht Gesetz, sondern reine Verbandssache, würden sich auf einmal viele Angler fragen, ob sie noch im richtigen Verband sind..*

Und das ist einer der Gründe, warum Verbände lieber restriktive Gesetze haben, statt selber die Verantwortung gegenüber den Anglern für solche Einschränkungen dann selber tragen zu müssen.

Und genau das ist es, warum wir gegen *gesetzliche!* Einschränkungen sind - jeder soll merken, wem er was zu verdanken hat.

Und selbstverständlich ist z. B. das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot keine  reine Landessache in Baden-Württemberg.

Es ist nicht darlegbar, wieso Angler in B-W schlechter sein sollten, als die in anderen Ländern - Also betrifft es ganz Deutschland.

Daher wäre es hier klar Sache des Bundesverbandes, da beim Landesverband einzugreifen.

Das geht heute (bei beiden Verbänden) nur beratend.

Und  das ist aber genau einer der Gründe, warum ich vorher für eine "Richtlinienkompetenz" der Bundesverbände mit "Weisungsbefugnis" gegenüber den Landesverbänden plädiert habe..

Damit solche gesetzlichen Einschränkungen verhindert werden können und die Landesverbände zu ihrer Verantwortung stehen müssen..


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

KEIN Verband kann gesetzliche Regelungen durchdrücken. Das ist in der BRD nicht möglich (Und auch gut so!)!
Es sind die demokratisch gewählten Abgeordneten die Gesetze beschließen. Das sind angehörige der politischen Parteien, da ist kein Angler- oder Naturschutzverband vertreten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Da dies sich ja auf das vorherige Posting von @mcrae bezüglich Bayern bezieht:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Abknüppelpflicht" ist gesetzlich und vom Landesverband so gewollt.






Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das gibt es dort so nicht mehr. Da Problem ist  erledigt! (Auch wenn es die ewig nervigen Negativseher, Schwarzmaler und  Panikmissionare nicht anerkennen wollen)
> Ich habe diesbezüglich die neue rechtl. Situation und ihre Umsetzung hier im AB diese Woche erst dargelegt.
> Einfach nachlesen.




Das ist das derzeitige Problem des ABs:
An  Informationen und an Aufklärung nicht interessiert.
Politische Beweggründe blockieren Wahrheitserkennung.
Tatsachen werden verleugnet, wenn diese nicht ins Konzept passen.
Selektive Wahrnehmung und persönliche Interpretation steht über Fakten!

Vorsicht AB: Wer andere der Lüge bezichtigt, sollte es mit Wahrheitsfindung genau nehmen!

Warum läßt sich das AB nun so traurig präsentieren! Traurig ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich gehe von einem anderem Angelethos aus. Das impliziert Selbstbeschränkung und Verantwortung gegenüber den Fischen, den Gewässern und der Gesellschaft.



Dann solltest du dir mal bei einer Tasse Kaffee oder wegen meiner auch bei einer Flasche Bier diverse Gewässerverordnungen und Landesfischerigesetze bzw. -verordnungen der DAV-geprägten Länder durchlesen.

Es könnte eine echte Überraschung werden!

Deinen Äußerungen könnte man entnehmen, dass wir DAVler auf teufel komm raus und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ...

Mit Verlaub aber das ist totaler Unsinn!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> KEIN Verband kann gesetzliche Regelungen durchdrücken. Das ist in der BRD nicht möglich (Und auch gut so!)!
> Es sind die demokratisch gewählten Abgeordneten die Gesetze beschließen. Das sind angehörige der politischen Parteien, da ist kein Angler- oder Naturschutzverband vertreten.



Du meinst also dass Parteiangehörige nicht Mitglied in irgendeinem Verband sein können und damit Lobbyarbeit betreiben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Mit "durchdrücken" ist die Lobbyarbeit beim Gesetzgeber gemeint, dafür stehen die Verbände ja.

Und das dürfen eben keine *gesetzlichen* Einschränkungen für Angler sein, sondern nur Erleichterungen.

Und  wenn ein Verband Einschränkungen will oder für nötig hält, soll er sie alleine seinen Mitgliedern an seinen Gewässern bzw. den Gewässern der Vereine, welche dem Verband angeschlossen sind, auferlegen und die Verantwortung dafür tragen.

Dann wäre das für mich ein Anglerverband..

Wenn aber ein Verband seine Lobbyarbeit dazu nutzt, um *gesetzliche* Einschränkungen für ALLE Angler "durchzudrücken (s.o., Lobbyarbeit), hat er damit für mich nicht nur jede Berechtigung verloren für (alle) Angler zu sprechen (hat er in meinen Augen ja aber eh nicht, damit dann aber auch den letzten Rest möglicher Legitimiation verloren), sondern ist darüber hinaus wie gesagt noch unsozial und heuchlerisch.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Nein.

Aber es ist in erster Linie so das nach der Parteimeinung abgestimmt wird. Wenn ein Verband eine gesetzliche Regel durchdrücken könnte, müsste die Mehrheit der Abgeordneten a) im Verband sein und b) die Interessen des Verbandes über die Interessen der Partei stellen und c) ihren Auftrag die Vertretung des Volkes gegebenenfalls vernachlässigen.

Aus diesen Gründen ist es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit unmöglich das irgendein Verband Gesetze durchdrücken kann.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> KEIN Verband kann gesetzliche Regelungen durchdrücken. Das ist in der BRD nicht möglich (Und auch gut so!)!
> Es sind die demokratisch gewählten Abgeordneten die Gesetze beschließen. Das sind angehörige der politischen Parteien, da ist kein Angler- oder Naturschutzverband vertreten.



Aber er kann den Entscheidern beratend zur Seite stehen - so er es denn will und sich auch als kompetent bewiesen hat.

Insbesondere die Landespolitik drückt keine Gesetze durch, die gegen ein ausgesprochenes Veto der betroffenen Personengruppen laufen würden - es sei denn, sie dienen übergeordneten Zwecken.

Und es ist in der Tat machbar, dass sich auch Landesanglerverband aktiv in die Landesgesetzgebung mit einbringt und negative Folgen vermeidet.

Beispiele gibt es hüben wie drüben. Aber eben auch Negativbeispiele.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da dies sich ja auf das vorherige Posting von @mcrae bezüglich Bayern bezieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toni, ich bin ziemlich durcheinander. Habe grade die AVFIG Bayern nochmal studiert und keine Änderung festgestellt. Möglicherweise ist die neueste Fassung noch nicht veröffentlicht?

Oder meinst Du das zusammengeschusterte Beispiel mit den Forellen ? Also falls Du Dich da drauf beziehst, sorry. Für mich hat die AVFIG einen höheren Stellenwert als irgendwelche im Verein ausgekasperten Umgehungsversuche. Letzteres kann man nicht ernsthaft als rechtsverbindlich ansehen.

Falls nicht, bitte sei noch einmal so gut und verlinke den Beitrag, den Du meinst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

DAnke, mcrae, auch wieder ein typisches Beispiel:
Der VDSF ist ja stolz darauf und schreibt das auch so, dass er  z. B. die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung als Voraussetzung für den Fischereischein (ohne Wertung, kann man für oder gegen sein) geschafft hat beim Gesetzgeber durchzubringen (hab extra nicht durchdrücken geschrieben ;-).

Kann der Verband jederzeit gerne seinen Mitgliedern als Regelung auferlegen - aber nicht als Gesetz für alle Angler durchbringen/drücken,  vor allem dann nicht, wenn nur ein kleiner Bruchteil der am Angeln interessierten Menschen überhaupt im Verband organisiert ist. 

Da das wiederum unsozial und heuchlerisch ist und nur den verbandseigenen Interessen dient....


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Aber es ist in erster Linie so das nach der Parteimeinung abgestimmt wird. Wenn ein Verband eine gesetzliche Regel durchdrücken könnte, müsste die Mehrheit der Abgeordneten a) im Verband sein und b) die Interessen des Verbandes über die Interessen der Partei stellen und c) ihren Auftrag die Vertretung des Volkes gegebenenfalls vernachlässigen.
> 
> Aus diesen Gründen ist es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit unmöglich das irgendein Verband Gesetze durchdrücken kann.



Selbst durchdrücken vielleicht nicht aber er kann Lobbyarbeit leisten und den gesetzgebenden Parteien die Sinnhaftigkeit von Gesetzen schmackhaft machen oder eben andersrum wenn falsche Sachen zum Gesetz gemacht werden sollen..
Die wenigsten Parteimitglieder(egal welcher Partei) haben die erforderlichen Kenntnisse sich selbst ein objektives Bild zu machen.
An der Stelle setzten die Lobbyisten an, die zur Beeinflussung der Politiker ihre Sichtweise zum besten geben z.B. irgendwelche Umweltschutzverbände, Tierschutzverbände . . .usw.

Das verpasst aber VDSF und macht stattdessen das gegenteil. Er pflichtet den Schützern(die eigentlich keine sind) bei und unterstützt Verbote, die das Angeln erschweren.#d


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn ein Verband für die Abschaffung aller das Angeln betreffenden Gesetze betreiben sollte ist das für mich unsozial und heuchlerisch.

Es gibt keine Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Ruhezonen, Hege der Fischbestände, etc.
Jeder kann so viel Angeln wie er möchte, die Fische so behandeln wie er möchte (Auch der Tierschutz schränkt die Angler ein und macht Vorschriften) und kann sich am Gewässer benehmen wie er möchte...

Ok, die Kinder können dann nur noch aus Erzählungen erfahren wie das ist in Ruhe die Stunden am Gewässer zu geniessen, die Spannung wenn sich die Pose langsam bewegt und abtaucht, die Aufregung wenn der Fisch gedrillt wird und das Glücksgefühl wenn sie den Fisch dann in den Händen halten. Es gibt keine Fische in nennenswerter Anzahl mehr. Fischotter verhungern, Eisvogel und Seeadler sind weg, die Ufer sind planiert und die Gewässer sind mehr oder weniger tote Gewässer.

DAS ist unsozial und heuchlerisch!


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Lobbyarbeit leisten genauso die zahlreichen Naturschutzverbände...

Ok, bei denen hört der Schutz oft an der Wasseroberfläche auf, aber sie nehmen genauso Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verband für die Abschaffung aller das Angeln betreffenden Gesetze betreiben sollte ist das für mich unsozial und heuchlerisch.
> 
> Es gibt keine Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Ruhezonen, Hege der Fischbestände, etc.
> Jeder kann so viel Angeln wie er möchte, die Fische so behandeln wie er möchte (Auch der Tierschutz schränkt die Angler ein und macht Vorschriften) und kann sich am Gewässer benehmen wie er möchte...
> ...




Angeln ohne Regeln hat niemand gefordert.

Nur nicht mehr als nötig und schon gar nicht Gesetze die den Anglern(und anderen Naturnutzern) die Nutzung ihres angestammten Lebensraumes verbieten.

Der Verband (oder Verein) als Gewässerbewirtschafter hätte die Möglichkeit füpr jedes Gewässer die nötigen Regeln zu erstellen und gut.
Dafür muss man nicht falsche Politik unterstützen.


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Rumpel schrieb:


> @ ivo
> 
> Aha, also anstatt 50% der Kosten mit zu tragen dann lieber ganz weg bleiben ist deiner Meinung natürlich voll in Ordnung???
> 
> ...




Was für Arbeit? Der DAV wollte sich am Stand beteiligen, nach meinen Informationen inkl Vorbereitung usw.. Als es dann heiß wurde kam der VDSF steil aus der Sonne und meinte man müsse sich auch an den Kosten beteiligen. Dagegen ist eigentlich nichts einzuwenden. Jedoch wollte man 50% der Kosten haben. Wenn man das vor dem Hintergrund sieht, dass der VDSF hier 50% haben möchte (eine legitime Forderung) im gleichen Atemzug aber sagt wenn es um die Gewichtung der Mitgliederstimmen geht möchten wir(ich kenne die genauen zahlen nicht, deshalb eine Annahme) 70:30 haben, dies eine Frechheit ist. So etwas macht man bestimmt nicht wenn man vor hat sich zusammen zu schließen.

Entweder man wird Partner oder nicht. Persönlich denke ich das die Kosten nur vorgeschoben worden sind um möglicherweise andere Sichtweisen vom Messestand fern zu halten. Die Besucher könnten ja sonst einen "falschen" Eindruck bekommen.

Wir reden hier von fünf bis sechsstelligen Summen. Und die lassen sich nicht mal eben aus der Portokasse plündern.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Regeln hat niemand gefordert.
> 
> Zitat Thomas:
> Und das dürfen eben keine *gesetzlichen* Einschränkungen für Angler sein, sondern nur Erleichterungen.
> ...



Zum Glück kann jeder sich seinen Verband aussuchen oder anderweitig Lobbyismus betreiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Verband (oder Verein) als Gewässerbewirtschafter hätte die Möglichkeit füpr jedes Gewässer die nötigen Regeln zu erstellen und gut.
> Dafür muss man nicht falsche Politik unterstützen.




Jupp, genau so ist es. Jeder Fischereirechtinhaber kann gesetzliche Regeln für sein Gewässer toppen.

Man braucht also nur ein Fischereigesetz, in dem ein paar übergeordnete Dinge festgeschrieben sind.

Nachtrag: Das wäre ganz besonders im Bezug auf Schonzeiten sogar extrem positiv, weil man die dann auf das jeweilige Gewässer anpassen kann.


----------



## Rumpel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ivo:

was für Arbeit? Du bist also der Auffassung das ein Stand von 500 qm im Vorfeld keine Arbeit macht??? 

Meines Wissens war der DAV doch letztes Jahr beim Stand des VDSF auch beteiligt, warum hat er dieses Jahr dann nicht mitgezogen?

Und ich sags nochmal, ich halte es für völlig angebracht 50% vom DAV einzufordern. Planung,Organisation, Know How, Arbeitskräfte, Furhpark, Plakate, Exponate, Aquarien usw.-das ist monatelange Vorarbeit-das miteingerechnet sind 50% der Kosten immer noch ein Schnäppchen- es würde summa summarum wahrscheinlich bei dem von dir aufgerufenen Stimmenverhältnis von 70:30 liegen.

Bei dem was du schilderst könnte man es auch durchaus so interpretieren: Da wollte sich jemand ziemlich billig mit fremden Federn schmücken, etwas abgreifen von dem was jemand anderes aufgebaut hat.

Aber das ist Korinthenkackerei beim Thema: Scheitern der Fusionierung.

Gruß


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Verbösern darf ja der Fischereirechtsinhaber. Nur die staatlichen Schonmaße- und -zeiten darf er nicht verkürzen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

meine Sorgen möche ich haben....
Ich bin in einem Verein, der nahezu ausser den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, keine Beschränkungen hat.
Hm, aber ein paar Mitglieder finden das gar nicht gut, weil wieder ein paar ( ich sagte zwei mal bewusst " ein paar " und nicht " viele " ) die Freiheit  ausnutzen.
Da würde ich Thomas 9904 gern mal virtuell in der Rolle des Vorstandes sehen.
Schreiben und fordern ist das eine - die Umsetzung das Andere !
Eines habe ich noch nicht erlebt: Bekennende Wettfischer die sich stark für die Gewässerökologie, Strukturverbesserung, Artenvielfalt usw. durch Arbeitsleistung hervortun. Das sind dann doch mehr die Normalangler !
Eigentlich könnte es mir egal sein, in welchem Verband ich bin, aber einem Verband, ganz gleich wie er heisst, der den Fisch überwiegend als Beute und nicht als zu hegende Kreatur ansieht, möchte ich keinenfalls angehören !!!!


----------



## Big Man (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Was für Arbeit? Der DAV wollte sich am Stand beteiligen, nach meinen Informationen inkl Vorbereitung usw.. Als es dann heiß wurde kam der VDSF steil aus der Sonne und meinte man müsse sich auch an den Kosten beteiligen. Dagegen ist eigentlich nichts einzuwenden. Jedoch wollte man 50% der Kosten haben. Wenn man das vor dem Hintergrund sieht, dass der VDSF hier 50% haben möchte (eine legitime Forderung) im gleichen Atemzug aber sagt wenn es um die Gewichtung der Mitgliederstimmen geht möchten wir(ich kenne die genauen zahlen nicht, deshalb eine Annahme) 70:30 haben, dies eine Frechheit ist. So etwas macht man bestimmt nicht wenn man vor hat sich zusammen zu schließen.
> 
> Entweder man wird Partner oder nicht. Persönlich denke ich das die Kosten nur vorgeschoben worden sind um möglicherweise andere Sichtweisen vom Messestand fern zu halten. Die Besucher könnten ja sonst einen "falschen" Eindruck bekommen.
> 
> Wir reden hier von fünf bis sechsstelligen Summen. Und die lassen sich nicht mal eben aus der Portokasse plündern.



Kosten eines Messestandes mit Mitgliederzahlen zu vergleichen ist eine ganz große Sache.
Beim Messestand wird der Betreiber mit Sicherheit nach den aktuellen Mitgliederzahlen berechnet#q.
Dann brauch eine Ich AG siche weniger bezahlen als Mercedes Benz.

Das die Mitgliederzahl was mit Demokratie zu tun haben ist dir sicher entgangen. Deswegen haben die FDP das selbe Stimmrecht wie die CDU im Bundestag.;+

Dafür gab es eine Regelung das bei Abstimmungen eine Hohe Mehrheit erforderlich ist (genaue Zahlen muss ich leider passen), damit die VDSF den DAV nicht einfach überstimmen kann, also eine faire Regelung.

Man sollte Beispiele nehmen die passen und nicht nur Motzen|gr:

Den Mist mit den Bundes und Landesunterschiede brauchen wir garnicht zu diskutieren, weil kein Dachverband der Welt da die Politik und ihren Sch..ß Föderalismus ändern wird also sind wir in den Bundesländern slebst verantwortlich unseren Politikern auf die Füße zu treten, wenn wir es denn wollen und verdienen


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Rumpel, Big Man

Meiner Meinung ist es nun mal unverschämt wenn man einerseits Gleichberechtigung möchte (Geld) andererseits jedoch nicht bereit ist diese dann auch konsequent auf alle Gebiete anzuwenden.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war ein Pkt der Verhandlungen die Gewichtung des neuen Präsidiums. Anfangs war ausgemacht, dass dieses pari  besetzt wird. Irgendwann, so Leid es mir tut, kam der VDSF damit, dass er dies nicht akzeptieren könne und eine normale Wahl wolle. Die Art der pari Besetzung sollte jedoch verhindern das der DAV einfach überrollt wird. 
Ein ständiger Kritikpunkt, den ich meinen Verbandsvertretern vorhalte. In einem neuen Verband würde schließlich der Anteil des DAV bei höchstens 25% liegen. Auf diese Art und weiße sollte das zusammenwachsen gefördert werden.
Ich selbst glaube jedoch nicht, dass es in einem neuen Verband auf lange Sicht möglich gewesen wäre dem Druck gewisser VDSF-LV stand zu halten.

Auf diese Grundlage bezog ich meine Äußerungen.




Im übrigen Mr Big Man verbitte ich mir persönliche Angriffe!


----------



## Big Man (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn du den Begriff Motzen als persönlichen Angriff siehst tut es mit leid aber das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck zu einen großen Teil deiner Einträge die ich gelesen habe, aber vielleicht lese ich die falschen.


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Leute,
könnt Ihr nicht zusammen angeln gehen, anstatt hier jeden Krümel drei mal umzudrehen|wavey:. 
Egal ob und wo organisiert, wenn wir nicht mal hier vernünftig miteinander reden können, wo denn sonst. Demnächst werden die einen, den anderen noch die Angelruten ansägen oder Katzenurin in Futter mischen. 
Meine Güte, mit ein wenig gegenseitiger Toleranz ließe sich auch ganz gut mit zwei oder drei Verbänden leben. Ein gemeinsamer wäre mir zwar auch lieber, aber das scheint eben nicht klappen zu wollen und Punkt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## vierkant (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von fünf bis sechsstelligen Summen. Und die lassen sich nicht mal eben aus der Portokasse plündern.



Moinsens!

Wenn es da wirklich um fünf-, vielleicht sogar sechsstelligen Euro Beträge ging, bin ich raus. Ich verstehe dass man "sich" und seine Ziele etc. präsentieren darf und auch soll, aber da muss die Kirche auch mal im Dorf bleiben. Was könnte mit diesem Geld für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im beispielsweise Jugendsektor geleistet werden, wo das Geld auch einen effektiven Nutzen hat. Auch wären meines Erachtens Renaturierungsmaßnahmen oder Besatzmaßnahmen damit besser angebracht, die im öffentlich Rahmen, beispielsweise mit einem Fernsehbericht ebenso werbewirksam sind.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Meine Güte, mit ein wenig gegenseitiger Toleranz ließe sich auch ganz  gut mit zwei oder drei Verbänden leben. Ein gemeinsamer wäre mir zwar  auch lieber, aber das scheint eben nicht klappen zu wollen und Punkt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Mein Reden, leben und leben lassen!

Greets


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Um solche Summen geht es bei der Grünen Woche in der Tat. Vorletztes Jahr durfte ich auf dem Stand meines Großhändlers dabei sein ... ca. 10m² ... der hat allein knapp 7000 Euro Standmiete gekostet.

Letztes Jahr gabs gar keinen Stand mehr - auch nicht vom Hersteller selbst. Die Preise wären noch höher gewesen und hätten keine Relation zum Präsentationszweck mehr gehabt.

Wenn der VDSF da wirklich 500m² nutzt ... schade um's Geld. Ganz ehrlich!


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Eines habe ich noch nicht erlebt: Bekennende Wettfischer die sich stark für die Gewässerökologie, Strukturverbesserung, Artenvielfalt usw. durch Arbeitsleistung hervortun. Das sind dann doch mehr die Normalangler !


 
Hier 

Lachsprogramm,Laichplätze schaffen Kleinbäche aufforsten anpachten.............ellen lang was wir hier alles machen,und das als aktive Stippergemeinschaft.

Aber das du hier gern im forum gegen Wettkampf hetzt wissen einige,du brauchst das nicht ständig wiederhohlen.


Zum Geld und Jugend,der VDSF wird dieses Jahr bei seinen Jugendtagen das eigentliche Angeln nicht groß mit einbringen,es geht mal wieder rein um Casting,weg von Wasser rauf aufn Sportplatz.
Wie soll man da der Jugend Wasser Angeln Natur nahe bringen.
Auf der anderen Seite heult man wir hätten keine Jugendarbeit,die Jugend soll abläufe im Angeln und der Natur lernen..........aber anscheinend ist es besser zu lernen wie man auf'n Sportplatz auf Scheiben wirft..........aber das tun sie doch schon am Pc "Ego Shooter" .


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

je mehr ich mich mit diesem Thema befasse , sowohl hier als auch beruflich , kann ich nur jedem DAV -verein oder Verband davon abraten mit dem VDSF is Bett zu gehen.
Mir wird auch mal was zugeflüstert


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ Grundler:
Wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat als Du, ist das noch lange keine Hetze !
Ich denke, ich habe mich hier noch nicht im Ton vergriffen.

@ Mod's: Wenn hier Worte wie "hetzen"  bei nicht deckungsgleichen Meinungen einfach so durchgehen, darf man sich schon fragen, was Forumsdisziplin ist.


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Sowie hier was mit Wettkampf kommt,kommst du und knallst dagegen,jedes mal aufs neue.

Und dabei scheinst du nicht wahrhaben zu wollen das die Politik nix dagegen hat,sondern wer anders.

Nochmal:
http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736



Für mich ist das dauernde Negative reden über Stipper Wettkampf....Hetze gegen andere Angler die gern Stippen gehn oder auf Veranstaltungen fahren.

Ich würde es dir nicht sagen wenn es nicht so auffallen würde.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Nur zu Deiner Info aus Wikipedia:
Als *Hetze* (kein Plural) im gesellschaftlichen Sinn bezeichnet man unsachliche und verunglimpfende Äußerungen zu dem Zweck, Hass gegen Personen oder Gruppen hervorzurufen, Ängste vor ihnen zu schüren, sie zu diffamieren oder zu dämonisieren.

Und Du bezichtigst mich der Hetze, weil ich meine Meinung gegen Wettkampfangeln ehrlich und offen vertrete ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wenn du damit bezweckst Hass gegen Gruppen oder Personen zu schüren - ja.:m


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ach so ist das... Wenn jemand gegen Wettkampfangeln ist schürt er Hass oder wie ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ach so ist das... Wenn jemand gegen Wettkampfangeln ist schürt er Hass oder wie ?




Lt. deiner Definition (weiter oben) schürt man Emotionen gegen Personen oder eine Gruppe wenn man hetzt.

Hast du das etwas gemacht?


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Nur zu Deiner Info aus Wikipedia:
> Als *Hetze* (kein Plural) im gesellschaftlichen Sinn bezeichnet man unsachliche und verunglimpfende Äußerungen zu dem Zweck, Hass gegen Personen oder Gruppen hervorzurufen, Ängste vor ihnen zu schüren, sie zu diffamieren oder zu dämonisieren.
> 
> Und Du bezichtigst mich der Hetze, weil ich meine Meinung gegen Wettkampfangeln ehrlich und offen vertrete ?


 

Was schreibst du dann dauernd Negativ über Stipper Wettkampf,würden nix tun usw.nur geil auf Preise......

Für mich ist es Hetze gegen eine Gruppe ob es dir past oder nicht,seit Jahren redest du Negativ,man brauch nur deine beiträge durchschauen.

Meinung kann man auch anders kundtun,ohne andere in eine dauernde Negative ecke schieben zu wollen.


Wenn dich das Wort Hetze beleidigt dann Sorry (und das mein ich ernst),aber für mich persönlich bleibt es das wenn du so schreibst wie die letzten Jahre.


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ich weiß nicht was an Wettstippen verwerflich sein soll. Genau so wie Wettangeln. Ich jedem anderen Land ist das kein Problem, nur hier wird so ein gewese drum gemacht. Weil hier die Tiere langsam auf eine Stufe mit dem Menschen gehoben werden. #dSolchen Weltverbessseren und Gutmenschen empfehle ich einen längeren Urlaub in Schwarzafrika. Dort können sie ungestört ihrer Passion nachgehen...

Sorry fürs OT.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

doch und ganz im Ernst: Das Wort Hetze hat mich beleidigt.
Du brauchst auch nicht sorry zu sagen, da Du ja gleich betonst, dass Du bei Deiner Meinung bleibst.
Schwamm drüber - ich kann ab sofort ganz gut ohne dieses Forum leben.
Dennoch: Petri Heil an alle


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Zitat aus dem Anhang zur Pressemitteilung:


> ...
> Es herrschte völlige Übereinstimmung darin, dass die gewählten Vertreter der Angler primär dazu da sind, den Mitgliedern alle Arten des legalen Angelns unter den bestmöglichen und *finanziell einfachsten Bedingungen* zu organisieren
> ...


Werte VDSFler,

eurem Verband liegt scheinbar euer finanzielles Wohlergehen am Herzen.
Gibt es den unter den hier Mitschreibenden ein Vereins-/Verbandsmitglied, dass weniger als 150€/Jahr an Beiträgen für die Mitgliedschaft im Verein/Verband und die Angelerlaubnis aufwenden muss und dafür mehr als 20000ha Wasserfläche beangeln kann?

Es würde mich sehr interessieren.

Vielen Dank.


Edit: Nach einem Hinweis muss ich das Gebiet einschränken. Also meine Frage bezieht sich auf alle Vereine/Verbände des VDSF die in den alten Bundesländern liegen.
Danke für den Hinweis.|wavey:


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> doch und ganz im Ernst: Das Wort Hetze hat mich beleidigt.
> Du brauchst auch nicht sorry zu sagen, da Du ja gleich betonst, dass Du bei Deiner Meinung bleibst.
> Schwamm drüber - ich kann ab sofort ganz gut ohne dieses Forum leben.
> Dennoch: Petri Heil an alle


 
Liest du auch was ich schrieb,ich schrieb wenn du soweiter schreibst wie die letzten Jahre bleibt es für mich Hetze.


Kriegst du es hin es so zu verpacken das es sich vernünftig anhört,sagt auch keiner was,aber am besten wäre es sich sein teil zu denken und die finger still zu lassen oder bei gooogel darüber lesen warum weshalb wieso,statt immer wieder drauf zuhauen und Negativ darüber schreiben. 

Oder frag mal Ralle24 ganz höfflich,er soll dich mal aufklären wie das TV Drama damals produziert wurde und vorallem von wem.

|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Anhang zur Pressemitteilung:
> Werte VDSFler,
> 
> eurem Verband liegt scheinbar euer finanzielles Wohlergehen am Herzen.
> ...


 
nette grüße


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

sorry, Dein Edith kam zu spät


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ja, dass ist mein voller ernst.

Zusatz: 

@Brillendorsch

Hab meine Frage noch mal editiert, da sie wohl zu Verwechslungen führen kann.
Also, passt schon was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Werter Ivo



ivo schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Anhang zur Pressemitteilung:
> Werte VDSFler,
> 
> eurem Verband liegt scheinbar euer finanzielles Wohlergehen am Herzen.
> ...


 

nein, so einen Verein gibt es nicht. Hat vielleicht damit zu tun, dass die doofen Wessis ihre Fischereirechte zu reellen Marktpreisen erwerben müssen.

Nachdenklich
Fischer am Inn


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht damit zu tun, dass die doofen Wessis ihre Fischereirechte zu reellen Marktpreisen erwerben müssen.
> 
> Nachdenklich
> Fischer am Inn



Aha ... und uns Ossis steckt man die Gewässer in den A*sch oder wie?

Mag an der fehlenden "Meins! Meins! Meins!" - Mentalität liegen. Oder an der Tatsache, dass der Gewässerfonds wie eine Solidargemeinschaft zu sehen ist: der eine ist etwas teurer, der andere etwas billiger aber alle zahlen für alle und kommen damit zurecht. Oder auch daran, dass zum Beispiel "mein" LAV jedes Jahr einen riesen Batzen Geld (laut LAVB-HP ca. 650.000 Euro) in die Hand nimmt und Besatzmaßnahmen und dergleichen vornimmt und damit beispielsweise die Gewässereigentümer, die es auf wundersame Weise auch hier im wilden Osten tatsächlich gibt, entlastet.

Das würde mich an deiner Stelle in der Tat sehr nachdenklich stimmen.


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Spannendes und wichtiges Thema!

Habe versucht, mich durch den gesamten Thread zu kämpfen, weil es ich einfach interessiert, welche (Alt-) Forderungen aus Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt erhoben wurden, die es dem VDSF unmöglich machen weiter über eine Fusion zu verhandeln. 

Auf S. 20 bin ich verzweifelt. Kann mir jemand die Forderungen nennen? Gerne per PN. 

In der Sache halte ich einen einheitlichen Verband für dringend notwendig, freilich unter Berücksichtigung der Interessen der Angler.


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Warte den morgigen Tag ab. Dann könnte sich der Schleier etwas lichten. Der DAV sucht noch nach den passenden Worten. Ich denke nicht, dass sie so klar ausfallen wie man erwartet. Appeasement ist dafür wohl das richtige Wort.


@Fischer am Inn

Ironie an:
Ja bei uns hier im Osten gibts noch die Planwirtschaft. Mit staatlicher Unterstützung kriegen wir die Gewässer fast geschenkt.:q
Ironie aus:


----------



## mcrae (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



ivo schrieb:


> Werte VDSFler,
> 
> Gibt es den unter den hier Mitschreibenden ein Vereins-/Verbandsmitglied, dass weniger als 150€/Jahr an Beiträgen für die Mitgliedschaft im Verein/Verband und die Angelerlaubnis aufwenden muss und dafür mehr als 20000ha Wasserfläche beangeln kann?
> 
> ...



Ja, gibt es. Recht viele sogar...

135€ Beiträge und Karten/Jahr und grob überschlagen etwas mehr als 45000ha Gewässer unterschiedlichsten Typs. Und das auch noch im Umkreis von rund 120km. 

Wobei das geht noch etwas günstiger.

Und ja das ist ein "altes" Bundesland.


Das ganze Ossi-Wessi gequatsche nervt doch nur noch... Da in 5 Bundesländern erstmal alle größeren Grundbesitzer enteignet wurden und nach ein paar Jahrzehnten nicht alles wieder zurückgegeben wurde haben einige heute das Glück über eine große Anzahl an Gewässern zu verfügen die in einer Hand sind. In den restlichen 11 Bundesländern gab es keine solche Enteignungswelle, daher hat fast jeder Teich einen anderen Besitzer. 

Das ganze ist kein Verdienst des DAV oder sonst einem Verband sondern da muss man sich bei Herrn Stalin oder auch Herrn Ulbricht bedanken.


----------



## ivo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Mit oder ohne Küste?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hallo Ivo,
hallo miteinander



ivo schrieb:


> Ironie an:
> Ja bei uns hier im Osten gibts noch die Planwirtschaft. Mit staatlicher Unterstützung kriegen wir die Gewässer fast geschenkt.:q
> Ironie aus:


 
Ironie ist gut so lange sie Ironie bleibt. 
Sollte sich die Situation einstellen, dass staatliche Stellen sich entscheiden, die Gewässer nicht mehr zu verpachten sondern zu verkaufen, dann könnte sich vermeintliche Ironuie als Realität herausstellen. Wenn der wirkliche Kaufpreis fällig wird, dann könnte es sich zeigen, dass die Pacht halb geschenkt war.

Ich weiss wovon ich rede: Mein Verein hat von Stadt und Landkreis bereits mehrere Gewässer/Fischereirechte gekauft. Insgesamt wurden über die Jahre mehrere Millionen fällig. 
Nachbarvereinen bei mir geht es ähnlich.

Und wenn in den neuen Bundesländern erst mal diese Verkaufswelle einsetzt, dann werdet Ihr auch Euer Wunder bzw. Eueren Alptraum erleben. Ich wünsche es Euch nicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## dpj_de (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



mcrae schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Das ganze Ossi-Wessi gequatsche nervt doch nur noch... Da in 5 Bundesländern erstmal alle größeren Grundbesitzer enteignet wurden und nach ein paar Jahrzehnten nicht alles wieder zurückgegeben wurde haben einige heute das Glück über eine große Anzahl an Gewässern zu verfügen die in einer Hand sind. In den restlichen 11 Bundesländern gab es keine solche Enteignungswelle, daher hat fast jeder Teich einen anderen Besitzer.
> 
> Das ganze ist kein Verdienst des DAV oder sonst einem Verband sondern da muss man sich bei Herrn Stalin oder auch Herrn Ulbricht bedanken.


 

100 Punkte - genau so ist es und dazu wird einiges anderes übersehen - es gibt in den sog. "neune" Bundesländern pro Einwohner sicher eine größere Wasserfläche als zB in Bayern - speziell die Region um München. Hier bekäme ein DAV sicher keinen Gewässerpool für wenige Euro hin, weil es eine zu große Nachfrage auf zu wenige Gewässer gibt und dazu sind die Einkommenverhältnisse sicher in den Ballungsregionen im sog. Westen sicher auch andere als in den Weiten Brandenburgs oder Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns. - Es ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Marktgesetz, dass Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis bestimmen. Deswegen können die Vereine keine Tageskarten für 5 EUR ausgeben - was in anderen Regionen im Westen teilweise geht. - Diese billige, der Westen will doch nur den Osten billig übernehmen Polemik ist ziemlich daneben und verkürzt ziemlich einen komplexen Sachverhalt auf einige wenige falsche Formeln. Setze doch einmal die Preise für die Karten ins Verhältnis zu den durchschnittlichen Einkommensverhältnissen - dann wird sicher schnell auch klar, wie so etwas zustande kommt. - Es gibt bei uns sehr schöne Strecken, da kann man einfach nicht fischen, weil einige reiche Leute sich das Gewässer unter den "Nagel" gerissen haben. - Sie haben einfach die besseren Angebote gemacht - aber warum soll ich auf solche Leute neidisch sein - wer kann, der kann und ich kann halt nicht. So what? Ich habe halt Karten für Gewässer die ich mir leisten kann. Diese exklusiven Strecken würden nie in einen Gewässerpool eingehen. - Weil die Mitglieder in solchen Vereinen keinen Grund haben dies zu tun.

viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Dass die ganze Gewässerpoolgeschichte nix mit der Fusion zu tun hat, ist euch allen aber schon klar?

Die Gewässerpools des DAV liegen in der gesamten Verantwortung ausschliesslich bei den Landesverbänden!

Fusionieren woll(t)en ja aber die beiden Bundesverbände.

Wenn dann nachfolgend oder vorauseilend Landesverbände fusionieren, ist es alleine deren Sache, wie sie bei so einer Fusion dann mit den vorhandenen Gewässerpools verfahren und hat deswegen - nochmal - rein gar nichts mit der Fusion zu tun.

Klar ist aber, dass AUCH auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Geschichte in BRD und DDR beider Bundesverbände (und nachfolgend der Landeseverbände), und daraus resultierend unterschiedlicher Ansichten, die Fusion zumindest nicht leichter wurde.

Der VDSF war historisch immer ein Vertreter der Vereine als Besitzer/Pächter/Bewirtschafter, also schlicht der Vertreter der Besitzenden (OHNE JEDE WERTUNG!!).

Während der DAV eine Geschichte als "Staatsorgan" in der DDR hinter sich hat, welche eben den Anglern insgesamt Möglichkeiten zur Nutzung der vorhandenen Gewässer in möglichst breitem Umfang ermöglichen bzw. organisieren sollte (OHNE JEDE WERTUNG!!).

Nach der Wende haben von diesen jeweilgen Grundlagen ausgehend sich beide Dachverbände eben in unterschiedliche Richtungen entwickelt.

Unabhängig davon, was einzelnen Verbände gut oder schlecht gemacht haben oder welche angelpolitische Richtung heute von den einzelnen Verbänden vertreten wird, muss man dies schlicht so akzeptieren.

In meinen Augen sollte diese alte Ost/West-Geschichte weder bei einer Fusion noch sonst in der heutigen Diskussion eine Rolle spielen. Weder um die eine, noch um die andere Seite zu stärken oder zu schwächen.

Über 20 Jahre nach der Einheit auf dieser Ost/West-Ebene zu diskutieren, zeigt in meinen Augen nur, dass diejenigen, welche das ernsthaft so wollen, in einer Zeit stehen geblieben sind, die schon lange vorbei ist (Gott sei Dank)..

Die gibt es mit Sicherheit auf beiden Seiten - und sind in meinen Augen auch auf beiden Seiten zu verurteilen.

Und man kann nur hoffen, dass sich Leute mit solchen Ansichten genauso überleben wie die alte Ost/West-Trennung..


----------



## ivo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ist schon lustig zu lesen wie man versucht etwas zu zerfleischen was man selber nicht hat. Statt sich mal Gedanken zu machen ob man vielleicht etwas ändern kann. Hier wird sich über altes Denken beklagt, gleichzeitig aber auf alte Zeiten angespielt.
Immer die gleiche Leier. 


Mal ein simples Rechenbeispiel. Der LV Bayern hat laut Webseite ca 135000 Mitglieder. Wenn diese Mitglieder von den angesprochenen 150€ nur 100 an den Verband abgeben würden und dieser sich um die Gewässerpacht/Kauf Besatz usw kümmert. Welche Summe kommt da raus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Dass manche nicht lesen oder verstehen können, ist halt so - und ich krieg dann imer wieder den Ärger, weil man Postings und Aussagen wiederholen muss.

Daher hier nochmal:

*Dass die ganze Gewässerpoolgeschichte nix mit der Fusion zu tun hat, ist euch allen aber schon klar?*

*Die Gewässerpools des DAV liegen in der gesamten Verantwortung ausschliesslich bei den Landesverbänden!

Fusionieren woll(t)en ja aber die beiden Bundesverbände.*

Wenn dann nachfolgend oder vorauseilend Landesverbände fusionieren, ist es alleine deren Sache, wie sie bei so einer Fusion dann mit den vorhandenen Gewässerpools verfahren und hat deswegen - nochmal - rein gar nichts mit der Fusion zu tun.

Klar ist aber, dass AUCH auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Geschichte in BRD und DDR beider Bundesverbände (und nachfolgend der Landeseverbände), und daraus resultierend unterschiedlicher Ansichten, die Fusion zumindest nicht leichter wurde.

Der VDSF war historisch immer ein Vertreter der Vereine als Besitzer/Pächter/Bewirtschafter, also schlicht der Vertreter der Besitzenden (OHNE JEDE WERTUNG!!).

Während der DAV eine Geschichte als "Staatsorgan" in der DDR hinter sich hat, welche eben den Anglern insgesamt Möglichkeiten zur Nutzung der vorhandenen Gewässer in möglichst breitem Umfang ermöglichen bzw. organisieren sollte (OHNE JEDE WERTUNG!!).

Nach der Wende haben von diesen jeweilgen Grundlagen ausgehend sich beide Dachverbände eben in unterschiedliche Richtungen entwickelt.

Unabhängig davon, was einzelnen Verbände gut oder schlecht gemacht haben oder welche angelpolitische Richtung heute von den einzelnen Verbänden vertreten wird, muss man dies schlicht so akzeptieren.

In meinen Augen sollte diese alte Ost/West-Geschichte weder bei einer Fusion noch sonst in der heutigen Diskussion eine Rolle spielen. Weder um die eine, noch um die andere Seite zu stärken oder zu schwächen.

Über 20 Jahre nach der Einheit auf dieser Ost/West-Ebene zu diskutieren, zeigt in meinen Augen nur, dass diejenigen, welche das ernsthaft so wollen, in einer Zeit stehen geblieben sind, die schon lange vorbei ist (Gott sei Dank)..

Die gibt es mit Sicherheit auf beiden Seiten - und sind in meinen Augen auch auf beiden Seiten zu verurteilen.

Und man kann nur hoffen, dass sich Leute mit solchen Ansichten genauso überleben wie die alte Ost/West-Trennung..


----------



## ivo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Und Thomas? Ich beziehe mich mit meiner Frage auf die Pressemitteilung des VDSF.

Und sicher geht es auch immer ein Stückweit um das "innere des Verbandes". Beim VDSF ist es die Kleinstaaterei und die Volksgesundheit.

Beim DAV Gewässerfonds und Angeln.

Der VDSF spricht es ja selber an. Dann darf ich wohl implizieren, das der VDSF andere Ziele hatte als die der Öffentlichkeit bekannt gemachten.


----------



## dpj_de (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Thomas, Du hast schon recht, nur wird bei der Fusionsfrage immer die Ost/West-Kiste aufgemacht und dann die Vorteile des vermeintlich billigen Angelns im DAV-Gebiet dargestellt - und das ging mir auf die Nerven. Dass die beiden Verbände (leider) nicht zusammenpassen (wollen) steht hier auf einem anderen Schild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@ ivo:
Schlimm genug, wenn auch der VDSF nach Deinen Worten nicht begreift, dass die Gewässerpools als Landesverbandsding nichts mit der Fusion der Bundesverbände zu tun hat..


@dpj_de:
Gewässerbewirtschafter (egal ob VErein, Verbaqnd oder privat) müssen immer sehen, wie sie mit der Kohle für Pacht, Besatz etc. klarkommen.

Das hat grundsätzlich zuerst mal gar nix mit Ost/West zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, wie viele Leute sich in welcher Region um wie viele Gewässer prügeln.

Und mir geht es ähnlich wie Dir, nur aus eben anderer Sicht:
Mich kotzt dieses Ost/West-Getue schlicht an, das von *beiden Seiten* benutzt wird, um die jeweils andere schlechter dastehen zu lassen.

Und das zeigt auch nur deutlich, dass es auf beiden Seiten eben Leute gibt, die in ihrem Kopf eben noch in Zeiten des kalten Krieges leben und sonst wenig drin haben..

Nicht umsosnt findest Du viele Äußerungen von Anglern, welche überaltete Funktionärsriegen beklagen.

Wahrscheinlich müssen noch einige bits und bytes durchs Netz flitzen, bis mancher "Alte"  begreift, dass sich Zeiten ändern.....

*Zurück zum Thema Fusion:*
Und, um das auch mal klar zu sagen:
Ich persönlich glaube, dass weniger die Anhänger der einen oder anderen Seite hier (egal  wie vehement die jeweilige Meinung vertreten wird!!) daran "schuld" sind, dass die Fusion ausgesetzt wurde.

Es hat sich ja in der Arbeit der 12er-Kommission klar gezeigt, dass beide Seiten grundsätzlich- bei allen Differenzen - miteinander können. 
Und hätte man die (in Ruhe und ohne Einmischung) weiterarbeiten lassen, wäre mit Sicherheit etwas zustande gekommen, was Anhänger beider Seiten am Ende guten Gewissens hätten unterschreiben können. 

Mit Entmachtung der 12er-Kommission wurde aber dann wohl jedem klar, dass manch alter Betonkopf eben nicht in der Lage oder willens ist, über seinen Schatten zu springen.


----------



## dpj_de (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Thomas, da müssen nicht bits und bytes flitzen, sondern 30 Jahre ins Land gehen - dann hat sich das Problem biologisch gelöst, denn nach 50 Jahren Wiedervereinigung lebt von den Alten keiner - oder ist noch in Amt und Würden. - aber das ist nicht nur ein Problem der Angeler, sonder das findest Du nahezu überall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Thomas, da müssen nicht bits und bytes flitzen, sondern 30 Jahre ins Land gehen - dann hat sich das Problem biologisch gelöst


;-)))

*Achtung, Ironie, Sarkasmus:*
Man kennt von mir auch den Spruch - wobei es da nicht (nur) um Anglerfunktionäre ging - dass ich grundsätzlich für freies Waffentragen wäre...
Kann biologische Prozesse beschleunigen...
;-)))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hallo



ivo schrieb:


> Mal ein simples Rechenbeispiel. Der LV Bayern hat laut Webseite ca 135000 Mitglieder. Wenn diese Mitglieder von den angesprochenen 150€ nur 100 an den Verband abgeben würden und dieser sich um die Gewässerpacht/Kauf Besatz usw kümmert. Welche Summe kommt da raus?


 

Es ist einfach erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich die Lebenswirklichkeiten in den einzelnen Teilen der Republik sind. Ivo hat in guter Absicht das obige Rechenbeispiel benannt, weil er glaubt, damit was bewegen zu können.
Damit könnte man mit viel Glück vielleicht die Fischereirechte meines Vereins kaufen. Aber nur, wenn die Fischereirechte vom Grundbesitz abgekoppelt würden. Mit Grundbesitz könnte man noch nicht einmal 5% der Gewässer damit bedienen.

Es liegen einfach Welten zwischen den anglerischen Realitäten in den einzelnen Regionen der Republik. Wie vorher schon gesagt wurde: Die unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstränge und Traditionen in den einzelnen Bundesländern sind zu beachten. Ansonsten kommt man niemals auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Wie vorher schon gesagt wurde: Die unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstränge und Traditionen in den einzelnen Bundesländern sind zu beachten. Ansonsten kommt man niemals auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.


Siehste, sind wir uns auch mal komplett einig

;-))

Wobei ich eben hinzufüge:
Unter einem Dachverband, welcher die allgemeinen angelpolitischen Grundlinien vorgibt und auch gegenüber den Landesverbänden duchsetzen sollte bei allem, was nicht direkt die regionale  oder lokale Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Hege etc. angeht.




PS:
Wie wärs mit einer Aktion:
Her mit dem Presslufthammer - Zerschlagt alte Betonköppe!
;-)))

Dazu passt auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
Aus Anfang November letzten Jahres..
Ist das nicht interessant, wenn man die Entwicklung jetzt sieht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Schade, dass hier keiner mehr diskutiert..
Wars nun zu faktisch oder zu provokant??


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schade, dass hier keiner mehr diskutiert..
> Wars nun zu faktisch oder zu provokant??



Lass mich nachdenken|kopfkrat?
Eigentlich, ja eigentlich weder das eine noch das andere.
Das Thema ist doch durch, oder?

- Fusion ist geplatzt
- anscheinend unter den bisherigen Vorzeichen auch an der Basis so nicht unbeding gewünscht

Mit ein bisschen Toleranz werden beide Verbände miteinander oder eben nebeneinander leben können. 
Wo ist das Problem?
Ach ja der Presslufthammmer ich vergaß:q. Na solange Du den nicht wieder ausgräbst  bleibt allet chick, wie bei uns sagen würde.
Aber wie ich Dich kenne juckt es Dir doch schon wieder gewaltig in den Fingern, oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Nicht alle sind immer da und haben auch Zeit zu schreiben Thomas...

Viele Themen haben nichts mit dem scheitern der Verhandlungen zu tun, nicht nur der Gewässerpool.

Die Aktion Presslufthammer die du vorschlägst ist von der Sache her richtig, aber vom Namen, der Aufmachung und der (von mir vermuteten) Ausführung her falsch.

"Aktion Renaturierung, reduziert den Beton in der (Angel)Landschaft" trifft es schon eher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Aber wie ich Dich kenne juckt es Dir doch schon wieder gewaltig in den Fingern, oder



Na klar juckt das.
Wir haben ja noch Material dazu vorliegen bzw. wie oben auch schon viel veröffentlicht dazu....

Aber ich werd schön ruhig abwarten ob der DAV endlich mal zu der angekündigten Stellungnahme kommt.

So könnt ich ja nur wieder alleine das VDSF-Schreiben dazu auseinandernehmen, das wird dann wieder als einseitig ausgelegt - da wart ich dann doch lieber noch was 
;-))...



> "Aktion Renaturierung, reduziert den Beton in der (Angel)Landschaft" trifft es schon eher.


Hat auch was - werden aber viele nicht oder viele falsch verstehen..


----------



## mcrae (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

OT

Thomas, mach doch das Thema auf:

"DAV weigert sich zu den ausgesetzten Verhandlungen stellung zu beziehen"

/OT


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Na dann mach dat doch hier erstmal dicht, bis ne Stellungnahme des DAV vorliegt ....

Dann beruhigen sich hier och in der Zeit wieder alle und können sich sortieren...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Thomas, mach doch das Thema auf:
> 
> "DAV weigert sich zu den ausgesetzten Verhandlungen stellung zu beziehen"


Nix OT, bin ich ganz kurz davor.

Wenn jetzt auch das ganze Wocheende nix kommt....

Das mit der 2-Wochenfrist in der alles spätestens bearbeitet sein soll als interne Vorgabe, hatte ich ja Toni schon mal erläutert..


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich werd schön ruhig abwarten...



Das sei Dir bei Keksen und einer Tasse Tee gegönnt:m.  
Aber das schaffst Du ja doch nicht. Alleine in der Zeit, in der ich dass hier schreibe, hast Du wieder irgendwas an Deinem letzten Text geändert|bigeyes.
So macht das lesen und antworten aber einfach  keinen Spaß. Schreib Deine Ergänzungen doch einfach in einem neuen Beitrag.  Ich verspreche  auch nicht zu meckern, weil Du damit Deine und die Anzahl der Beiträge im Board hochtreibst. Versprochen:m.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Sorry Thomas. Jetzt ist es der vorletzte Text den ich meine. Aber wie Du bei miir sehen kannst werden die Änderungen angezeigt und lassen sich so besser lesen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

also ich finde auch, dass es an der Zeit wäre, dass sich der DAV mal äußert. Außer das er sich in Kürze äußern will. Was ist in Kürze ?


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> also ich finde auch, dass es an der Zeit wäre, dass sich der DAV mal äußert. Außer das er sich in Kürze äußern will. Was ist in Kürze ?



Ach jetzt mal nicht so schnell mit den jungen Pferden:m. So kenne ich meinen DAV. Sieh Dir doch mal die Internetauftritte von denen an. Die brauchen ewig um da mal was zu aktualisieren. Wahrscheinlich schreiben die alles noch von Hand und geben das dann an die Sekretärin. Und wenn die jetzt gerade krank ist?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass da nicht alles einfach von oben nach unten durchgedrückt wird, sondern vorher intern diskutiert..

Dennoch sollten die in meinen Augen bis spätestens Montag in die Pötte kommen, sonst werd ich da halt per Mail offiziell anfragen müssen (und das natürlich wie immer hier dann auch öffentlich machen)..


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

na ja, warten wir mal ab.
es kommt halt irgentwie nicht so gut rüber, dass da bis jetzt noch nichts kam.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass da nicht alles einfach von oben nach unten durchgedrückt wird, sondern vorher intern diskutiert...



Was soll denn das jetzt wieder für eine Anspielung sein|uhoh:? Die Fusionsverhandlungen sind bereits vor Tagen gescheitert. Um zu erklären warum, braucht man doch nicht von oben nach unten die Basis befragen. Die Basis war doch garnicht dabei. Das müssen die Herren Funktionäre schon selbst wissen.
Aber so gesehen kannst Du ja nicht wieder dem VdSF in die Suppe spucken. Man Thomas.  Wo soll das nur hinführen. Einer Deiner Redaktionskollegen schrieb letztens was davon das auch Ihr Freidenker seit. Freidenker zeichnen sich aber per Definition durch Toleranz und Gewaltverzicht (auch in Form der schriftlichen Artikulation) aus. Also tu mir doch bitte den Gefallen und sei ein  wirklicher Freidenker. Kritisch, aber unabhängig, undogmatisch und tollerant#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> es kommt halt irgentwie nicht so gut rüber, dass da bis jetzt noch nichts kam.



Ich vermute mal die versuchen noch den Weg zu finden zwischen eindeutiger Aussage dazu und nicht ale Türen zuknallen, wenn mal die Betonköpfe weg sind - reine Vermutung/Spekulation..

Aber in die Pötte kommen sollten sie endlich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Die Fusionsverhandlungen sind bereits vor Tagen gescheitert.


Vor Monaten schon..
Geht doch nur noch drum, wer jetzt wem was in die Schuhe schieben kann.


----------



## mcrae (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Wen  das in ein "In die Schuhe schieben" ausartet dann werden die Türen nicht nur zugeschlagen sondern noch abgeschlossen und zugemauert.

Es gab eine Idee, es wurde verhandelt, es hat nicht sollen sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn irgendwann ein neuer Versuch einer Fusion gestartet werden sollte dann können die jetzt gemachten Erfahrungen genutzt werden, aber das wird man wenn dann sehen.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

eben, es führt zu Spekulationen. Nichts zu sagen hinterlässt einen sehr schalen Beigeschmack.
Es erhitzt die Gemüter und schadet letztlich mehr als das Scheitern der Verhandlungen selbst.
Das geht so weit dass sogar dieses blöde OSSI/WESSI-Gehabe wieder Einzug hält


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> Das geht so weit dass sogar dieses blöde OSSI/WESSI-Gehabe wieder Einzug hält


Hör bloss auf, bevor ich mich wieder aufrege und mich wieder wiederholen muss....


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das geht so weit dass sogar dieses blöde OSSI/WESSI-Gehabe wieder Einzug hält




Daher mein Vorschlag ....




ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Na dann mach dat doch hier erstmal dicht, bis ne Stellungnahme des DAV vorliegt ....
> 
> Dann beruhigen sich hier och in der Zeit wieder alle und können sich sortieren...
> 
> ...





#6


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Oder aber Thomas nimmt sich selbst beim Wort:



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Thomas9904*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

ok, reden wir übers Wetter
oder die Kekssorte für Thomas


----------



## volkerm (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Die Ost-West- Geschichte spielt da sicher noch mit.
Die Wiedervereinigung war ja auch mehr eine Übernahme.
Ich kenne beide Verbandsarbeiten und- grundsätze seit mehr als 10 Jahren; der DAV ist weit besser für die Anglerinteressen aufgestellt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Während der Wartezeit auf die Antwort nochmals was zum beschäftigen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Während der Wartezeit auf die Antwort nochmals was zum beschäftigen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988



Ach nee, da kommt doch nur wieder Streit auf. Außerdem bist Du da ja anscheinend immer noch am verifizieren der Kosten.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ok, reden wir übers Wetter
> oder die Kekssorte für Thomas



Dann doch lieber die Kekssorten. Ich glaube ja das Thomas am liebsten Printen mag, die ihm seine Redaktionskollegen aus dem Rheinland zuschicken. Die Printen sind oft sowas von hart, da muss man immer feste zubeissen und da kann er unser Thomas:m.

Aber hier hätte ich noch ein hochaktuelles Thema, das man in den Bereich "Angeln in Politik und Verbände" schieben könnte. Und das meine ich tatsächlich ernst. Ich hätte mir im Spätsommer 2009 gewünscht, die Macher des Boards wären damals auch so engagiert für die Belange der Angler eingetreten. Aber das können sie ja jetzt nachholen|wavey:.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160850

Da hat sich endlich was zum positiven getan und es hat keinen so recht interessiert#d. Vieleicht hat die Redaktion doch Recht und es braucht eine "bild"-hafte Schlagzeile um Gehör zu finden. Wie wärs mit "Raffgier der Politiker bedroht angeln in den neuen Bundesländern" Und das ganz ohne Fragezeichen, aber das versteht sich doch von selbst.
Nein im Ernst, ein erster Schritt ist dort gemacht (siehe letzten Beitrag) und das Land Brandenburg will selbst die ehemals volkseigenen Gewässer vom Bund kaufen, bevor sie privatisiert werden und es zu Einschränkungen wie beim Wandlitzsee oder vielen anderen kleineren Gewässern in Brandenburg kommen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Raffgier der Politiker bedroht angeln in den neuen Bundesländern"



Du musst noch viel lernen... #d

Am besten kompletten Satzbau ignorieren, kurz halten, arbeite mit ausdrucksstarken Bindewörten und sehr bildhafter/blumiger Dramaturgie, wie z.b.

Politik-Raffzahn entert Osten!!! (4 statt 9 Wörter)

Kann alles heissen, regt den geneigten Konsumenten aber zum Lesen an. Ausrufe, bzw. Fragezeichen nicht vergessen!!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

er ist doch Koch, kocht er die Printen nicht weich 
also ich bin gegen jede Privatisierung größerer Gewässer. Sie sind Allgemeingut.
Die Bild-hafte Schlagzeile wäre da durchaus angebracht, nur darf der Bogen nicht überspannt werden.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

:q:q:q.
Sag mal Gemini, woher kannst Du denn so auf die Schnelle solche knackigen Überschriften herzaubern.
Aus der Franfurter Allgemeinen oder der Süddeutsche Zeitung hast Du das jedenfalls nicht:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

loool, vieleicht ist er der einzige bekennende Bild-Leser


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Servus Tomazs,

meine Name ist Gemini, bin 34 Jahre alt und AB abhängig... 
Ich lese *alles*, finde vieles gut aber kann nicht jedes Mittel gutheissen...


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ...
> Die Bild-hafte Schlagzeile wäre da durchaus angebracht, nur darf der Bogen nicht überspannt werden.



Nein die "Bild"-hafte Schlagzeile wäre, wie ich es immer wieder kritisiere, auch hier nicht angebracht, sonder ein Scherz von mir. Das Thema ist damals, nicht zuletzt weil es drei identische davon gab, spät und schwer angelaufen. Aber nach einigen Tagen war die Beteiligung auch ohne Redaktion und "Bild"aufbau aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Gemini,
@Tomasz,
auch ich lese hier recht viel und beteilige mich auch rege. Dennoch ist aus meiner Sicht längst nicht alles OK hier.
Aber wo auch schon ? Überall wo Menschen beteiligt sind ist das so.
Tomasz, immerhin habt ih wohl mit eurer Petition was ereicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

na ja, die Schlagzeilen selbst finde ich eingentlich ganz ok, nur mit der weiterführenden Diskusion hab ich oftmals Schwierigkeiten. Da wird eine Suppe, die schon kocht noch mehr zum Brodeln gebracht


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Gemini,
> ...
> Tomasz, immerhin habt ih wohl mit eurer Petition was ereicht



Das kann man wohl sagen und jetzt rate mal wer der Initiator der Petition war?
Der ach so böse Feind aus den Reihen des Bund für Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland, kurz BUND. Da gibt es nämlich auch nicht nur verknöcherte Betonköpfe sondern Pragmatiker die über den Tellerrand bzw. auch mal unter die Wasseroberfläche schauen:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Tomasz,
das wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
Der BUND ist gar nicht so Anglerfeindlich, wie von manchen hier dargestellt.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Der Initiator der Petition ist nicht nur im Landesvorstand des BUND und dennoch anglerfreundlich gesinnt. Er ist auch parteipolitisch sehr aktiv und geht einem ganz normalen Job nach. Beides werde ich aber jetzt nicht verraten, sonst stürzt bei vielen hier ein altbekanntes und sehr dogmatischer Denkgerüst zusammen:m. Wichtiger als Namen und Positionen sind die Ergebnisse, die zählen.
Aber vielleicht kann so mancher Dogmatiker hier mal seine Glaubensbekenntnisse ein wenig aufweichen und sehen das gegenseitige Toleranz, Sachlichkeit und Kompromisbereitschaft auch zum Ziel führen können#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

tja, einige befinden sich eben auf Stammtischniveau, da gehört Dogmatismus dazu, genau wie die Parolen, die Mauer müsse wieder her.
Ich selbst hab viel mit Umweltverbänden zu tun und bin eben deswegen keineswegs überascht


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab viel mit Umweltverbänden zu tun und bin eben deswegen keineswegs überascht




Richtig, da sind wir uns einige und das haben wir ja auch schon bis zum erbrechen hier vorgekaut.

Wird aber gerne überlesen


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

ja stimmt, die wirklichen Gegner sitzen in unseren eigenen Reihen und die Körnerfressenden Tierrechtsfanatiker, die wiederum mit Umweltschutz rein gar nichts am Hut haben


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Genau so sieht das aus.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



> tja, einige befinden sich eben auf Stammtischniveau, da gehört Dogmatismus dazu...


Wie wahr Du doch diesmal hast und wie es sich immer wieder aufs Neue zeigt.

Nacht

Tomasz


----------



## Rumpel (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja stimmt, die wirklichen Gegner sitzen in unseren eigenen Reihen




Ja, es ist der böse eigene Westverband. Das weiß ja langsam jedes Kind... 
Das Geseiere nervt  nur noch unendlich ab...


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Rumpel,
ich sagte gar nix von eien bösen Westverband. Betonköpfe gibt es überall


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Rumpel schrieb:


> Ja, es ist der böse eigene Westverband. Das weiß ja langsam jedes Kind...
> Das Geseiere nervt  nur noch unendlich ab...



Dieser Eindruck könnte sich tatsächlich immer weiter verfestigen. Wenn  es gegen den VdSF geht, ist man sich bei einigen schnell einig. 
Wenn ein Thema zwar für ein anderes Bundesland hohe Brisanz hat, aber  der VdSF nicht ausgeschlachtet werden kann, passiert schlichweg nichts. Oder um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen:q, auch wenn sie anders gemeint waren:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Wird aber gerne überlesen



Daher noch mal meine Bitte:



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Aber hier hätte ich noch ein hochaktuelles Thema, das man in den  Bereich "Angeln in Politik und Verbände" schieben könnte. Und das meine  ich tatsächlich ernst. Ich hätte mir im Spätsommer 2009 gewünscht, die  Macher des Boards wären damals auch so engagiert für die Belange der  Angler eingetreten. Aber das können sie ja jetzt nachholen|wavey:.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160850
> 
> ...



Wobei ich jetzt auch erstmal schindern gehen muss. Im Gegensatz zu vielen hier selbst ernannten Umweltexperten habe ich die "ehrenvolle" Aufgabe die Beseitigung eines Chromschaden zu planen und zu überwachen. 
Mann, Mann, Mann es ist nicht schlimm, wenn man von Aspekten des Umweltschutzes oder von Schadstoffen und deren Auswirkungen auf die menschliche Gesundheit keine Ahnung hat. Aber sollte dann auch nicht so tun, als hätte man welche und damit ein ernsthaftes Thema kaputt reden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

frohes Schaffen und gutes Gelingen Tomasz.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> frohes Schaffen und gutes Gelingen Tomasz.



Och lass gut sein. Ich machs nicht aus persönlichem Engagement. Ich bekomme das bezahlt. Es ist ein Job wie jeder andere. 
Trotzdem danke, nach drei Jahren Arbeit ist endlich ein Ende abzusehen:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Tomasz, als der von Dir verlinkte Thread eröffnet wurde, gab es diesen Forenbereich noch gar nicht.
Aber jede einfache PN an irgendeinen Mod oder Admin hätte ausgereicht, damit wir den hierhin verschieben. (hab ich soeben gemacht)
Das ist doch völlig zweifelsfrei ein Thema für Angeln in Politik und Verbänden. #c
Und es verdient genauso den Fokus, wie andere Themen hier auch.

Nur bitte erwarte nicht von uns, dass wir hier jedes Thema kennen und (ge-)lesen (haben).


----------



## ivo (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Edit Ralle 24:

Hier gehts zur Stellungnahem des DAV zur gescheiterten Fusion


Klick


Sorry Ivo, hab Dein " Klick" ergänzt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

es war wohl doch nicht wirklich gewollt 
immerhin werden hier seitens des DAV keine Türen zugeschlagen


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Ichhab das nebenan separat zur Diskussion gestellt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209499


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

wenn man nun beide SCHREIBEN mit einander vergleicht, muss man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass zumindest eine der Parteien die Andere nicht wirklich ernst genommen hat.
Auch in diesem Schreiben wird nix gasagt, wie denn die Änderungswünsche aussahen


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tomasz, als der von Dir verlinkte Thread eröffnet wurde, gab es diesen Forenbereich noch gar nicht.
> Aber jede einfache PN an irgendeinen Mod oder Admin hätte ausgereicht, damit wir den hierhin verschieben. (hab ich soeben gemacht)
> Das ist doch völlig zweifelsfrei ein Thema für Angeln in Politik und Verbänden. #c
> ...



Ohne jetzt darauf einzugehen, wann wer was gelesen hat und wer was von wem erwartet, man muss auch mal wieder Ruhe geben können:g. Was ich von anderen fordere, soll so auch für mich gelten#t.
Eine PN  kann ich im Mooment leider nicht verschicken, da u.a. Ihr Moderatoren mein Postfach zu 100% belegt habt. Nee im Ernst, ich werde da mal aufräumen und dann gibt es auch wieder PN`s#h.
*Danke* nochmal fürs Verschieben#6. 
Auch wenn ein positiver Ausgang einer Geschichte wie der drohenden Privatisierung ostdeutscher Gewässer nicht so Recht zu interessieren scheint, so ist es doch wichtig zu sehen, dass man etwas gegen falsche Politik bewegen kann:vik:. Und sei es auch im gemeinsamen Zusammengehen mit den Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbände|rolleyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein positiver Ausgang einer Geschichte wie der drohenden Privatisierung ostdeutscher Gewässer nicht so Recht zu interessieren scheint, so ist es doch wichtig zu sehen, dass man etwas gegen falsche Politik bewegen kann:vik:. z



Oh doch, das interessiert heute, auch und gerade im Zusammenhang mit den Fusionsbemühungen, sogar sehr. Es ist einfach nur vor 2 Jahren untergegangen und hier nicht mehr in den Fokus geraten.

Jetzt mal zurück zum Topic:

Als damals die einseitige Auflösung der Verhandlungskommission beschlossen wurde, habe ich die jetzt entstandene Situation schon geahnt und das auch mal hier geäußert.
Was mir jetzt absolut nicht klar ist und wo ich noch keine Meinung zu habe, ist, ob wir Angler jetzt umso mehr im Regen stehen, ob sich erst mal gar nichts ändert, oder ob wir richtig Glück haben, dass der Fusionskelch an uns vorbei gegangen ist.
Da würden mich mal eure Meinungen oder Bauchgefühle interessieren, zumal es ja durchaus beide Seiten sind, die hier meinungsmäßig posten.

Auch, wenn sich hier nur wenige aktiv an der Diskussion beteiligen.
Hier noch zum zwischenzeitlichen Schmunzeln das, was heute auf der Rückseite des Vortages meines Büroabreißkalenders steht:


> Bei einer Straßenumfrage fragt ein Journalist einen Passanten: "Was ist Ihrer Meinung nach das größere Problem in unserer Gesellschaft, mangelndes Wissen oder Desinteresse?" - Darauf der Passant: "Keine Ahnung, ist mir aber auch egal!"


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

*Bei einer Straßenumfrage fragt ein Journalist einen Passanten: "Was ist Ihrer Meinung nach das größere Problem in unserer Gesellschaft, mangelndes Wissen oder Desinteresse?" - Darauf der Passant: "Keine Ahnung, ist mir aber auch egal!" *


*Wie wahr wie wahr!*

Liegt aber wohl auch daran das man das Volk die letzten 40 Jahre gut "erzogen" hat.

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

tja Honey, das ist in der Tat eines der größten Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft


----------



## Nachtfisch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Hallo Leute!!!
Ich bin neu hier...verfolge die Diskussion wegen der Fusion DAV VDSF schon länger. Einige Beiträge finde ich sehr informativ und faktisch richtig...Ich habe u.a. die Beiträge von Rumpel und Fischer am Inn gerne verfolgt...die scheinen ja wohl Ahnung von dem zu haben was sie schreiben (mein persönlicher Eindruck)...nun meine Frage: Warum ist Rumpel auf einmal gesperrt...sicher hatte er eine Entgleisung, die ich persönlich auch nachvollziehen kann...es geht hier zum Teil sehr VDSF feindlich ab, ich bin übrigens in einem VDSF-Verein organisiert:vik:Er hat aber gute Beiträge gebracht...also würde ich sagen Sperre aufheben, sonst könnte der Eindruck enstehen, das kritische Stimmen mundtod gemacht werden #c Zur Fusion habe ich auch eine Meinung...bekomme auch über meinen Verein manches mit...wenn 2 nicht passen soll man es lassen...es lief die letzten 20 Jahr auch gut...warum ist es hier so wichtig einen Schuldigen zu finden, bevorzugt den VDSF;+ 
So...das mußte ich mal los werden...wollte eigentlich kein Boardmitglied werden...jetzt bin ich es und mal sehen was daraus wird|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

@Nachtfisch:

Du hast völlig recht.
Es sollte nicht (mehr nur) darum gehen, einen Schuldigen zu finden, sondern vielmehr darum, wie wir Angler erstmal damit klar kommen bzw. ob wir das überhaupt müssen.
Und "den VdSF" oder auch "den DAV" jetzt als schuldig am Scheitern darzustellen, ist sicherlich auch verkehrt, denn zumindest, was die paritätisch besetzte 12er-Kommission betrifft, hatte man da doch *gemeinsam* sehr gut die Weichen gestellt.
Leider ist daraus dann nichts geworden, weil...naja, wenn ich meine persönliche Meinung dazu jetzt hier poste, sind wir genau da, wo es uns alle nicht weiter bringt. Da soll sich einfach mal jeder, den es interessiert, selbst ein Bild von machen. 

Deine andere Frage beantworte ich per PN, da wir; WAS ALLE WISSEN, DIE LÄNGER DABEI SIND(!) grundsätzlich nicht öffentlich über Mod-Entscheidungen diskutieren (lassen).


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV ausgesetzt*

Gebe ich dir völlig recht...schade finde ich nur, dass manche Argumente und Aussage hier todgeschrieben werden...bei manchen durch angebliche Quellen oder Informanten...eine sachliche Diskussion scheint mit manchen nicht möglich zu sein...schade


----------

